# What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?



## Flopper

All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.   

Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.

Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tom Clancy

What do they have in Common?

They're all Phonies, and a bunch of Fake Conservatives.   (Especially Hannity)

Man that guy aggravates me.


----------



## George Costanza

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



In addition, all three of them are immensely annoying.


----------



## Tom Clancy

George Costanza said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, all three of them are immensely annoying.
Click to expand...


I concur.

Beck and Hannity especially.


----------



## bucs90

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.

Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I don't care for Hannity much.  I don't know why.   I agree with him often, he just sets my fur on edge.


I used to love Beck on the radio.   I also love how he managed to defeat his worst enemy, a guy named Glen Beck.   His autobiographical sketches were great.

Limbaugh is artless and fun.   I really don't see why you don't like it.    You must be too burned into ideology to understand what makes him good.   Rush really is the triumph of the nerd.


----------



## bucs90

George Costanza said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, all three of them are immensely annoying.
Click to expand...


To you yes. To their audiences no. And their audiences dwarf that of leftist talk radio and cable TV. And seeing as the New York Times has published their study showing the Tea Party has a higher average intelligence than the rest of the population.....I'd say maybe you should join them and watch these men also. You could learn something.


----------



## bucs90

Baruch Menachem said:


> I don't care for Hannity much.  I don't know why.   I agree with him often, he just sets my fur on edge.
> 
> 
> I used to love Beck on the radio.   I also love how he managed to defeat his worst enemy, a guy named Glen Beck.   His autobiographical sketches were great.
> 
> Limbaugh is artless and fun.   I really don't see why you don't like it.    You must be too burned into ideology to understand what makes him good.   Rush really is the triumph of the nerd.



Yep. You get it. Especially with Limbaugh. The lefties just don't get Limbaugh. They don't understand that 90% of what he says is said soley to piss off the left wing, as he KNOWS they are secretly listening and copying transcripts of all his words. And Limbaughs audience, the higher intelligent Tea Party, gets that also. Half the fun of listening to Limbaugh is imagining a whiny liberaly hearing the same things and pissing their pants in anger. Libs just aren't smart enough to figure out his brilliance in that way.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Limbaugh is one of the few who can do satire without being unjustifiably cruel.   And he can be way effective.   I have never heard anyone return to "Devil's messages on records" after he did the "disgronification" of "little White Dove."  That was both brilliant and effective.


----------



## Oddball

Flopper said:


> *All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV*, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Hannity banged nails and Rush worked as a P.R. man for the Kansas City Royals for several years.

You really ought to get such easily verifiable facts straight, Skeezicks.


----------



## rdean

bucs90 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
Click to expand...


Jealous of treason?  Now that IS funny.

Hey, let's call Sean and see if he will give a "concert" to raise money for Glenn and Rush.  We could pretend it's to help the children of American Veterans.  That always works.


----------



## George Costanza

bucs90 said:


> To you yes. To their audiences no.



Not sure that is all that complimentary to their audiences.



bucs90 said:


> And their audiences dwarf that of leftist talk radio and cable TV.



And your point is?  Have the entire population of the U.S. choose between Mozart and C&W and guess who dwarfs the other?  MIght does not always make right.



bucs90 said:


> And seeing as the New York Times has published their study showing the Tea Party has a higher average intelligence than the rest of the population.....I'd say maybe you should join them and watch these men also. You could learn something.



Now this study is interesting.  Frankly, I was glad to hear it.  

I have watched all three of these guys at some length.  I learn something, all right, but I don't think it's the kind of thing you are thinking of.


----------



## rightwinger

bucs90 said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for Hannity much.  I don't know why.   I agree with him often, he just sets my fur on edge.
> 
> 
> I used to love Beck on the radio.   I also love how he managed to defeat his worst enemy, a guy named Glen Beck.   His autobiographical sketches were great.
> 
> Limbaugh is artless and fun.   I really don't see why you don't like it.    You must be too burned into ideology to understand what makes him good.   Rush really is the triumph of the nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You get it. Especially with Limbaugh. The lefties just don't get Limbaugh. They don't understand that 90% of what he says is said soley to piss off the left wing, as he KNOWS they are secretly listening and copying transcripts of all his words. And Limbaughs audience, the higher intelligent Tea Party, gets that also. Half the fun of listening to Limbaugh is imagining a whiny liberaly hearing the same things and pissing their pants in anger. Libs just aren't smart enough to figure out his brilliance in that way.
Click to expand...


Limbaugh used to do it in fun. Then he realized the dittoheads took everything he said as gospel and he started to take himself seriously.

Now he is the defacto head of the Republican Party. He gets to make and destroy careers with a 5 min rant. Any moderate Republican knows that trying to appeal to the middle ground will be met with an instant rebuke.

Rush will ensure the GOP is a secondary party for a generation


----------



## Yurt

this thread needs cheese with the 

whine


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rush has ensured that the GOP will be in the minority until he retires or dies or goes to jail.


----------



## Flopper

I think all political talk shows, both left and right are ridiculous.  The host attacks the opposition with quotes pulled out of context, monologues designed to convince not educate, and authorities that are paid to support the host's opinion.  Naturally, most of the callers or guest support the host.  Callers and guest that don't agree with the host are cut off or interrupted with leading or rhetorical questions.  Sometimes the host will get a caller or a guest that's a real loony. The host will then let the guest ramble on just to prove how dumb the opposition is.  It's like having a trial with a prosecution and no defense.


----------



## Sherry

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



No wonder they are so despised by the elitists.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Darling, they are elitists.  And they are very, very good at what they do.  Watch Maddow and Schultz on the left.  They are imitating the Big Three and are getting almost as good.


----------



## bodecea

bucs90 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
Click to expand...


They know their audience, don't they?


----------



## Flopper

bucs90 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
Click to expand...

I never said they didn't work hard or that they weren't successful.  They seem to appeal to people that need to be constantly reassurance that their political beliefs are right. Or as Rush said, "Tune in and I will tell you what to think".  Maybe left wing talk radio is not very successful because liberals don't need that  reassurance.


----------



## uscitizen

bucs90 said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, all three of them are immensely annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To you yes. To their audiences no. And their audiences dwarf that of leftist talk radio and cable TV. And seeing as the New York Times has published their study showing the Tea Party has a higher average intelligence than the rest of the population.....I'd say maybe you should join them and watch these men also. You could learn something.
Click to expand...


I watch brief periods of The hate and fear mongers.
They need to be part of the solution instead of part of the problem.


----------



## Zona

Dude said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV*, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity banged nails and Rush worked as a P.R. man for the Kansas City Royals for several years.
> 
> You really ought to get such easily verifiable facts straight, Skeezicks.
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you talking about.  What did he say that contradicts what you said?  

Wow dude.  Are you slow?


----------



## uscitizen

Zona said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV*, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity banged nails and Rush worked as a P.R. man for the Kansas City Royals for several years.
> 
> You really ought to get such easily verifiable facts straight, Skeezicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about.  What did he say that contradicts what you said?
> 
> Wow dude.  Are you slow?
Click to expand...


Naah, remember now he is not a republican and never supported Bush


----------



## Zona

rightwinger said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for Hannity much.  I don't know why.   I agree with him often, he just sets my fur on edge.
> 
> 
> I used to love Beck on the radio.   I also love how he managed to defeat his worst enemy, a guy named Glen Beck.   His autobiographical sketches were great.
> 
> Limbaugh is artless and fun.   I really don't see why you don't like it.    You must be too burned into ideology to understand what makes him good.   Rush really is the triumph of the nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You get it. Especially with Limbaugh. The lefties just don't get Limbaugh. They don't understand that 90% of what he says is said soley to piss off the left wing, as he KNOWS they are secretly listening and copying transcripts of all his words. And Limbaughs audience, the higher intelligent Tea Party, gets that also. Half the fun of listening to Limbaugh is imagining a whiny liberaly hearing the same things and pissing their pants in anger. Libs just aren't smart enough to figure out his brilliance in that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limbaugh used to do it in fun. Then he realized the dittoheads took everything he said as gospel and he started to take himself seriously.
> 
> Now he is the defacto head of the Republican Party. He gets to make and destroy careers with a 5 min rant. Any moderate Republican knows that trying to appeal to the middle ground will be met with an instant rebuke.
> 
> Rush will ensure the GOP is a secondary party for a generation
Click to expand...


Righty's....comments on the head of your party apologizing to Rush Limbaugh. That has to sting.  Seriously.


----------



## AquaAthena

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



They are all brave realists.


----------



## Avatar4321

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Never worked outside radio?

You might want to rethink that.


----------



## ElmerMudd

bucs90 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
Click to expand...


No
They are con men. Snake oil salesmen.
They do know there is a sucker born every minute and they are taking advantage of a large group of suckers.


----------



## uscitizen

AquaAthena said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all brave realists.
Click to expand...


Now that was funny.  too bad I am out of rep for the day.


----------



## Avatar4321

bucs90 said:


> To you yes. To their audiences no. And their audiences dwarf that of leftist talk radio and cable TV. And seeing as the New York Times has published their study showing the Tea Party has a higher average intelligence than the rest of the population.....I'd say maybe you should join them and watch these men also. You could learn something.



Actually listen to a viewpoint contrary to their own? I don't know. You are asking alot of these people.


----------



## Avatar4321

Flopper said:


> I think all political talk shows, both left and right are ridiculous.  The host attacks the opposition with quotes pulled out of context, monologues designed to convince not educate, and authorities that are paid to support the host's opinion.  Naturally, most of the callers or guest support the host.  Callers and guest that don't agree with the host are cut off or interrupted with leading or rhetorical questions.  Sometimes the host will get a caller or a guest that's a real loony. The host will then let the guest ramble on just to prove how dumb the opposition is.  It's like having a trial with a prosecution and no defense.



How do you pull quotes saying "I'm a communist" out of context?


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV*, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity banged nails and Rush worked as a P.R. man for the Kansas City Royals for several years.
> 
> You really ought to get such easily verifiable facts straight, Skeezicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about.  What did he say that contradicts what you said?
> 
> Wow dude.  Are you slow?
Click to expand...


No. Clearly you are. Especially since that part that contradicts what he said *is in bold*.

I was really unaware that construction and PR jobs were in the radio industry.


----------



## mudwhistle

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And they're all rich as shit. 

I have a cousin that dropped out of college and was making 6 figures as a import/exporter.

I don't see what college has to do with success. There are plenty of out of work people with degrees. Having a degree does not mean you have something to offer that people are willing to pay for. 

American Universities are just money factories anyway. They take your money...give you a syllabus and tell you to teach yourself. If you hang around long enough you get a piece of paper suitable for framing that you can hang on your wall.


----------



## Avatar4321

mudwhistle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're all rich as shit.
> 
> I have a cousin that dropped out of college and was making 6 figures as a import/exporter.
> 
> I don't see what college has to do with success. There are plenty of out of work people with degrees. Having a degree does not mean you have something to offer that people are willing to pay for.
Click to expand...


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! You're revealing too much!


----------



## code1211

Baruch Menachem said:


> I don't care for Hannity much.  I don't know why.   I agree with him often, he just sets my fur on edge.
> 
> 
> I used to love Beck on the radio.   I also love how he managed to defeat his worst enemy, a guy named Glen Beck.   His autobiographical sketches were great.
> 
> Limbaugh is artless and fun.   I really don't see why you don't like it.    You must be too burned into ideology to understand what makes him good.   Rush really is the triumph of the nerd.




Well said.


----------



## AquaAthena

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



They have *earned* their way to the top, as *informed* men of honor and passion, who join several other men of honor and passion, who held no college degree. Andrew Jackson,William Harrison, Zachary Taylor, Millard Fillmore, Abraham Lincoln, Andrew Johnson and Grover Cleveland. All it takes is common sense, compassion and a desire to work harder and work smarter than the rest, for the benefit of humankind.


----------



## Samson

They are Boring


----------



## ElmerMudd

AquaAthena said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have *earned* their way to the top, as *informed* men of honor and passion, who join several other men of honor and passion, who held no college degree. Andrew Jackson,William Harrison, Zachary Taylor, Millard Fillmore, Abraham Lincoln, Andrew Johnson and Grover Cleveland. All it takes is common sense, compassion and a desire to work harder and work smarter than the rest, for the benefit of humankind.
Click to expand...

The Presidents you mentioned distinguished themselves by doing. Some on the battlefield; some serving in public office.
The three stooges, Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck are not doers. They sit on their big fat asses and critique what others do.
Even though none of them have ever done what the people they critique do.
There is no honor with these scamming slime bags.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mudwhistle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're all rich as shit.
> 
> I have a cousin that dropped out of college and was making 6 figures as a import/exporter.
> 
> I don't see what college has to do with success. There are plenty of out of work people with degrees. Having a degree does not mean you have something to offer that people are willing to pay for.
> 
> American Universities are just money factories anyway. They take your money...give you a syllabus and tell you to teach yourself. If you hang around long enough you get a piece of paper suitable for framing that you can hang on your wall.
Click to expand...


I will chock your comments up to ignorance.  Go do the research of the average annual difference in yearly incomes based on education.  And I will leave it at that.  There is nothing else to say, period.


----------



## AquaAthena

ElmerMudd said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have *earned* their way to the top, as *informed* men of honor and passion, who join several other men of honor and passion, who held no college degree. Andrew Jackson,William Harrison, Zachary Taylor, Millard Fillmore, Abraham Lincoln, Andrew Johnson and Grover Cleveland. All it takes is common sense, compassion and a desire to work harder and work smarter than the rest, for the benefit of humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Presidents you mentioned distinguished themselves by doing. Some on the battlefield; some serving in public office.
> The three stooges, Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck are not doers. They sit on their big fat asses and critique what others do.
> Even though none of them have ever done what the people they critique do.
> There is no honor with these scamming slime bags.
Click to expand...


What they all have in common is a love for the Constitution and America. They were and are, not haters. They know a Nanny State is not what the majority of America would feel *proud* to live under and the growing population of the Tea Parties, should represent that to you, should you ever watch or go to one. We know how we are being urged to become violent, to justify the left's desire, but so far we have not. We are civilized. This is not to say that there will not be a fringe element at some point, as things heat up, but it will probably be from one of the left's infiltrators dressed in red, white and blue wearing the mask of benevolence. Cowards wear masks when they are going to be evil.


----------



## rdean

JakeStarkey said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're all rich as shit.
> 
> I have a cousin that dropped out of college and was making 6 figures as a import/exporter.
> 
> I don't see what college has to do with success. There are plenty of out of work people with degrees. Having a degree does not mean you have something to offer that people are willing to pay for.
> 
> American Universities are just money factories anyway. They take your money...give you a syllabus and tell you to teach yourself. If you hang around long enough you get a piece of paper suitable for framing that you can hang on your wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will chock your comments up to ignorance.  Go do the research of the average annual difference in yearly incomes based on education.  And I will leave it at that.  There is nothing else to say, period.
Click to expand...


Not to mention the time "out of work" for those with degrees compared to those without.

Of course, these guys are talking about "BS" in Bible Memorization.  Not a lot of jobs for those.


----------



## Avatar4321

ElmerMudd said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have *earned* their way to the top, as *informed* men of honor and passion, who join several other men of honor and passion, who held no college degree. Andrew Jackson,William Harrison, Zachary Taylor, Millard Fillmore, Abraham Lincoln, Andrew Johnson and Grover Cleveland. All it takes is common sense, compassion and a desire to work harder and work smarter than the rest, for the benefit of humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Presidents you mentioned distinguished themselves by doing. Some on the battlefield; some serving in public office.
> The three stooges, Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck are not doers. They sit on their big fat asses and critique what others do.
> Even though none of them have ever done what the people they critique do.
> There is no honor with these scamming slime bags.
Click to expand...


Actually, they do quite a bit. They teach people over the radio. They encourage people to pursue their dreams and be the best they can be.


----------



## AquaAthena

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



*Bill Gates dropped out of Harvard after two and a half years and Steve Jobs:* http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...300477_pf.html


PALO ALTO, Calif. -- Apple Computer Inc.'s CEO Steve Jobs told Stanford University graduates Sunday *that dropping out of college was one of the best decisions he ever made because it forced him to be innovative _ even when it came to finding enough money for dinner.*

It's called CAPITALISM and this country has been prosperous because of it. Men and women with ideas, who were free, to pursue them. Not oppressed from big government regulations. And just check around and see how many millions, the wealthy have given to charity. They could not have done that had they not been rich. We want the rich. They help the poor, if not through charity, then through entitlement programs.


----------



## mudwhistle

Samson said:


> They are Boring



Hannity is for sure.

Beck and Rush are usually pretty informative and entertaining.


----------



## AquaAthena

mudwhistle said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity is for sure.
> 
> Beck and Rush are usually pretty informative and entertaining.
Click to expand...


Hannity makes me nervous, or rather, anxious. Talks too fast, dumb music in seques and dumb football throwing. I only watch him if he has a guest or pundit on, I trust to hear. I really can't stand his last 20 minutes with the "panel."


----------



## Dr.House

> What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?



Autozona wants to have each of their love children....


----------



## ElmerMudd

Because the three stooges  make alot of money does not mean they are people of honor. 
Think of all of the slime buckets who have made lots of money. Wall street is full of them.
These guys are closer to Bernie Madoff than Bill Gates.

They have high TV ratings but that does not make them great men. If you could put porn on public TV it would be the highest rated shows.
These guys are closer to Jerry Springer than Tim Russert.


----------



## teapartysamurai

George Costanza said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government. Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes. No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, all three of them are immensely annoying.
Click to expand...

 
Aw!  The poor wittle wibberals are whining about the guys kicking their ass again.

Let's put it this way guys.

If all that's true about them, and they still kick the ass of anyone on your side of the media, WHAT DOES THAT SAY ABOUT YOUR SIDE?



Doesn't make your side sound too bright if these "uneducated" guys still kick all your asses.

But don't be sad.  Maybe you can steal some more money from impoverished children and start another Air America!


----------



## AquaAthena

ElmerMudd said:


> *Because the three stooges  make alot of money does not mean they are people of honor. *Think of all of the slime buckets who have made lots of money. Wall street is full of them.
> These guys are closer to Bernie Madoff than Bill Gates.
> 
> They have high TV ratings but that does not make them great men. If you could put porn on public TV it would be the highest rated shows.
> These guys are closer to Jerry Springer than Tim Russert.



I highlighted the sentence to which I am responding. My response was based upon my impression of them and had nothing to do with money.  They are men making a positive difference to our way of life that is being, "*transformed." *


----------



## Flopper

Avatar4321 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think all political talk shows, both left and right are ridiculous.  The host attacks the opposition with quotes pulled out of context, monologues designed to convince not educate, and authorities that are paid to support the host's opinion.  Naturally, most of the callers or guest support the host.  Callers and guest that don't agree with the host are cut off or interrupted with leading or rhetorical questions.  Sometimes the host will get a caller or a guest that's a real loony. The host will then let the guest ramble on just to prove how dumb the opposition is.  It's like having a trial with a prosecution and no defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you pull quotes saying "I'm a communist" out of context?
Click to expand...

Easy

I never said I am a communist.


----------



## Flopper

AquaAthena said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have *earned* their way to the top, as *informed* men of honor and passion, who join several other men of honor and passion, who held no college degree. Andrew Jackson,William Harrison, Zachary Taylor, Millard Fillmore, Abraham Lincoln, Andrew Johnson and Grover Cleveland. All it takes is common sense, compassion and a desire to work harder and work smarter than the rest, for the benefit of humankind.
Click to expand...

Being good at what you do, does not make what you do a good thing.


----------



## ElmerMudd

AquaAthena said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because the three stooges  make alot of money does not mean they are people of honor. *Think of all of the slime buckets who have made lots of money. Wall street is full of them.
> These guys are closer to Bernie Madoff than Bill Gates.
> 
> They have high TV ratings but that does not make them great men. If you could put porn on public TV it would be the highest rated shows.
> These guys are closer to Jerry Springer than Tim Russert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highlighted the sentence to which I am responding. My response was based upon my impression of them and had nothing to do with money.  They are men making a positive difference to our way of life that is being, "*transformed." *
Click to expand...


There divisive rhetoric helps their pocket books more than it does the political agenda they claim to support.
There schtick is ratings and money. They do not make more money if legislation is passed ands that is how the system is changed.
What they do hinders legislation being passed to help their side.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Flopper said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government. Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes. No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have *earned* their way to the top, as *informed* men of honor and passion, who join several other men of honor and passion, who held no college degree. Andrew Jackson,William Harrison, Zachary Taylor, Millard Fillmore, Abraham Lincoln, Andrew Johnson and Grover Cleveland. All it takes is common sense, compassion and a desire to work harder and work smarter than the rest, for the benefit of humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being good at what you do, does not make what you do a good thing.
Click to expand...

 
Bwahahaaa!

Who are YOU to decide what is a good thing?

Just becuause it isn't a good thing for LIBERALS doesn't make you guys the last word on the subject.

I think it's GREAT and it's a good thing for conservatism.

Boo freaking hoo!  You guys don't get to decide that for everyone.

(That was always you liberal's problem.  You really deep down think you should decide everyone for everybody.  You always were Stalinists)


----------



## teapartysamurai

ElmerMudd said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because the three stooges make alot of money does not mean they are people of honor. *Think of all of the slime buckets who have made lots of money. Wall street is full of them.
> These guys are closer to Bernie Madoff than Bill Gates.
> 
> They have high TV ratings but that does not make them great men. If you could put porn on public TV it would be the highest rated shows.
> These guys are closer to Jerry Springer than Tim Russert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highlighted the sentence to which I am responding. My response was based upon my impression of them and had nothing to do with money.  They are men making a positive difference to our way of life that is being, "*transformed." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There divisive rhetoric helps their pocket books more than it does the political agenda they claim to support.
> There schtick is ratings and money. They do not make more money if legislation is passed ands that is how the system is changed.
> What they do hinders legislation being passed to help their side.
Click to expand...

 
Exactly what do you think would "help" their side?  This I GOT to hear.


----------



## Avatar4321

Flopper said:


> Being good at what you do, does not make what you do a good thing.



Teaching people in a way that makes people want to come listen to you isn't a good thing?

Entertaining people in a way that is bother fun and informative isn't a good thing?

Encouraging people to be self reliant isn't a good thing?


----------



## uscitizen

Avatar4321 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being good at what you do, does not make what you do a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaching people in a way that makes people want to come listen to you isn't a good thing?
> 
> Entertaining people in a way that is bother fun and informative isn't a good thing?
> 
> Encouraging people to be self reliant isn't a good thing?
Click to expand...


Umm I thought this thread was about Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh?
Who are you referring to?


----------



## Avatar4321

ElmerMudd said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because the three stooges  make alot of money does not mean they are people of honor. *Think of all of the slime buckets who have made lots of money. Wall street is full of them.
> These guys are closer to Bernie Madoff than Bill Gates.
> 
> They have high TV ratings but that does not make them great men. If you could put porn on public TV it would be the highest rated shows.
> These guys are closer to Jerry Springer than Tim Russert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highlighted the sentence to which I am responding. My response was based upon my impression of them and had nothing to do with money.  They are men making a positive difference to our way of life that is being, "*transformed." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There divisive rhetoric helps their pocket books more than it does the political agenda they claim to support.
> There schtick is ratings and money. They do not make more money if legislation is passed ands that is how the system is changed.
> What they do hinders legislation being passed to help their side.
Click to expand...


Unless you are planning to outlaw their ability to speak, how exactly is any law going to keep them from making money?

And how exactly does changing the system help anything if the change is bad?


----------



## Avatar4321

uscitizen said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being good at what you do, does not make what you do a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaching people in a way that makes people want to come listen to you isn't a good thing?
> 
> Entertaining people in a way that is bother fun and informative isn't a good thing?
> 
> Encouraging people to be self reliant isn't a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm I thought this thread was about Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh?
> Who are you referring to?
Click to expand...


Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh. If you listened to their shows, you'd know this.


----------



## uscitizen

Avatar4321 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teaching people in a way that makes people want to come listen to you isn't a good thing?
> 
> Entertaining people in a way that is bother fun and informative isn't a good thing?
> 
> Encouraging people to be self reliant isn't a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I thought this thread was about Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh?
> Who are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh. If you listened to their shows, you'd know this.
Click to expand...


You are actually serious?


----------



## bucs90

The fact that the left is so obsessed with Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh (and Palin) tells us just how effective, and dangerous to the left's agenda, they are.

If these people were irrelevant, the left would just ignore them. Kinda how we ignored Air America. And Bill Mahr. And Sean Penn. Threads trashing these uber libs rarely show up. 

Speaking of that, did you guys see where Sean Penn stated in an interview that anyone who calls Hugo Chavez a dictator should be arrested for slander? Ah, free speech and the left, gotta love it.


----------



## bucs90

uscitizen said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I thought this thread was about Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh?
> Who are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh. If you listened to their shows, you'd know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are actually serious?
Click to expand...


Yeah, he is. Thats 90% of their material. Being self-reliant, being moral, being responsible for your own problems, not waiting on the government to solve your problems, saving money, showing no preferential treatment to any one race or group of people but rather treating all as equals (novel idea huh?), wishing success for all Americans, supporting the troops and cops. 

You know, radical right wing hate speech stuff.


----------



## Amanda

What? Hasn't Palin done anything whine-worthy lately?

1 thing I just don't get about the Left is how they are constantly bringing up "people that don't matter" and trying to marginalize them. If these guys are so worthless why are you bothering.

And before any of you get pwned Samson style, I despise Beck, don't think I've ever watched Hannity, and I think Limbaugh is funny, as in, I don't take him seriously, I just laugh.


----------



## Avatar4321

uscitizen said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I thought this thread was about Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh?
> Who are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh. If you listened to their shows, you'd know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are actually serious?
Click to expand...


No. Im saying it for absolutely no reason whatsoever in an attempt to derail the thread with relevant information.


----------



## ElmerMudd

teapartysamurai said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I highlighted the sentence to which I am responding. My response was based upon my impression of them and had nothing to do with money.  They are men making a positive difference to our way of life that is being, "*transformed." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There divisive rhetoric helps their pocket books more than it does the political agenda they claim to support.
> There schtick is ratings and money. They do not make more money if legislation is passed ands that is how the system is changed.
> What they do hinders legislation being passed to help their side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what do you think would "help" their side?  This I GOT to hear.
Click to expand...

I think you should be telling me.

Your question shows their and yours non-constructive tactics.

You or they are not proposing or thinking about legislation to help the conservative agenda. It is all about name calling and obstructing any legislation the democrats put forth even if the legislation made sense for conservative issues.

The healthcare was going throug. Insterad of understanding reality and participating to have pro conservativer issues included in the bill they said don't participate in the bill at all. There could have been more tort reform as part of the bill with constructive participation. There could have been elimination of restictions for selling insurance between statelines.

The refusal to participate in the wall street lregulation reform. Regulation of wall street to benefirt main street is a coinservative goal.

The rhetoric is don't work with the democrats.

If you are smart you want some of what you want if you cannot get all of what you want. The rhetoric is if you cannot get all you want don't participate. It inflames the differences. It increases the hate of the other side and helps their ratings.


----------



## GWV5903

JakeStarkey said:


> Rush has ensured that the GOP will be in the minority until he retires or dies or goes to jail.



Olbermann, Madcow & Matthews have a chill running up their legs....


----------



## Flopper

uscitizen said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being good at what you do, does not make what you do a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaching people in a way that makes people want to come listen to you isn't a good thing?
> 
> Entertaining people in a way that is bother fun and informative isn't a good thing?
> 
> Encouraging people to be self reliant isn't a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm I thought this thread was about Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh?
> Who are you referring to?
Click to expand...

Teacher? - No
Propagandist? - Yes

Every other sentence uttered by these guys are filled with hate, sarcasm, and contempt.  More hate, more polarization, more do nothing Congresses, just what this country needs.


----------



## uscitizen

bucs90 said:


> The fact that the left is so obsessed with Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh (and Palin) tells us just how effective, and dangerous to the left's agenda, they are.
> 
> If these people were irrelevant, the left would just ignore them. Kinda how we ignored Air America. And Bill Mahr. And Sean Penn. Threads trashing these uber libs rarely show up.
> 
> Speaking of that, did you guys see where Sean Penn stated in an interview that anyone who calls Hugo Chavez a dictator should be arrested for slander? Ah, free speech and the left, gotta love it.



Who the heck would listen to Sean Penn on politics?


----------



## uscitizen

Avatar4321 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh. If you listened to their shows, you'd know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are actually serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Im saying it for absolutely no reason whatsoever in an attempt to derail the thread with relevant information.
Click to expand...


good, I was worried about you


----------



## blu

they are all _*rich white people*_ that aint never been called a n*****!!!!


----------



## 007

*What a fucking  PATHETIC, WHINY, LOAD IN YOUR DIAPER, CRY BABY LITTLE PUSSY, LIBERAL thread.*


----------



## Rinata

ElmerMudd said:


> Because the three stooges  make alot of money does not mean they are people of honor.
> Think of all of the slime buckets who have made lots of money. Wall street is full of them.
> These guys are closer to Bernie Madoff than Bill Gates.
> 
> They have high TV ratings but that does not make them great men. If you could put porn on public TV it would be the highest rated shows.
> These guys are closer to Jerry Springer than Tim Russert.



That's so insulting to poor Jery Springer. I like him.


----------



## sweetie

...for years, all i could get on radio was ruse windbag, insane hannitwitty, glen wreck, etc. festering republican peckerheads galore..whose whole shticks could be adequately replaced by a parrot trained to squawk, 'republican good/better, democrat bad/worse'.. (they'd save illion$!!) 

...i got all exicited when i heard about a new station in town..'a new choice, a new voice'..so i tuned in..maddow, shultz, press, etc..whose whole shticks could be adequately replaced by a parrot trained to squawk, 'democrat good/better, republican bad/worse' 

...republicrats, i hope someone pees in your water jug..

..the rest of you, have a good day!..


----------



## teapartysamurai

ElmerMudd said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> There divisive rhetoric helps their pocket books more than it does the political agenda they claim to support.
> There schtick is ratings and money. They do not make more money if legislation is passed ands that is how the system is changed.
> What they do hinders legislation being passed to help their side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what do you think would "help" their side? This I GOT to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should be telling me.
> 
> Your question shows their and yours non-constructive tactics.
> 
> You or they are not proposing or thinking about legislation to help the conservative agenda. It is all about name calling and obstructing any legislation the democrats put forth even if the legislation made sense for conservative issues.
> 
> The healthcare was going throug. Insterad of understanding reality and participating to have pro conservativer issues included in the bill they said don't participate in the bill at all. There could have been more tort reform as part of the bill with constructive participation. There could have been elimination of restictions for selling insurance between statelines.
> 
> The refusal to participate in the wall street lregulation reform. Regulation of wall street to benefirt main street is a coinservative goal.
> 
> The rhetoric is don't work with the democrats.
> 
> If you are smart you want some of what you want if you cannot get all of what you want. The rhetoric is if you cannot get all you want don't participate. It inflames the differences. It increases the hate of the other side and helps their ratings.
Click to expand...

 
In other words it kept RINOS from being RINOS and "getting along" with Democrats on the health care bill.

Thank you John McCain.


----------



## Douger

I'll tell you what they have in common.
They're asshole magnets.
Murkastan is loaded with assholes and their wealth is proof of it.


----------



## editec

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government. Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes. No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
They're hatemongers.

They're media whores working for the elite.


----------



## Murf76

What do Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh have in common?...
... they're not douchbag socialist thieves.  


Rush is right.  Liberals always tell us what they're afraid of.... and as usual... what scares them most is FREE SPEECH.


----------



## editec

Murf76 said:


> What do Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh have in common?...
> ... they're not douchbag socialist thieves.
> 
> 
> Rush is right. Liberals always tell us what they're afraid of.... and as usual... what scares them most is FREE SPEECH.


 

Afraid of what they say?

Not particularly

Disgusted by it?

Definitely


----------



## teapartysamurai

editec said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government. Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes. No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're hatemongers.
> 
> They're media whores working for the elite.
Click to expand...

 
Liberals always were masters of projection.

When they call you a "hate monger" what they really mean (even if the don't know it themselves) is that they HATE the fact you have a right to think differently from them.

They dream for a world like Orwell's 1984 where thinking differently from them would be a "thought crime."


----------



## edthecynic

bucs90 said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for Hannity much.  I don't know why.   I agree with him often, he just sets my fur on edge.
> 
> 
> I used to love Beck on the radio.   I also love how he managed to defeat his worst enemy, a guy named Glen Beck.   His autobiographical sketches were great.
> 
> Limbaugh is artless and fun.   I really don't see why you don't like it.    You must be too burned into ideology to understand what makes him good.   Rush really is the triumph of the nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You get it. Especially with Limbaugh. The lefties just don't get Limbaugh. They don't understand that 90% of what he says is said soley to piss off *the left wing, as he KNOWS they are secretly listening* and copying transcripts of all his words. *And Limbaughs audience, the higher intelligent Tea Party,* gets that also. Half the fun of listening to Limbaugh is imagining a whiny liberaly hearing the same things and pissing their pants in anger. Libs just aren't smart enough to figure out* his brilliance* in that way.
Click to expand...

It's all those secret Left wing infiltrators that accounts for the higher intelligence! 

Unfortunately the Right wingers are too ignorant to know how stupid his BS is. For example in the below quote, no DittoTard knows that not one molecule of CO2 in the entire universe ever came from H2O so they stupidly "mark his brilliant words." 

April 3, 2007
RUSH:  *Mark my brilliant words on this. * That's how this stuff starts.  Now, the question is: is CO2 even a pollutant?  Is it an air pollutant?  Because if it is, then all the water vapor on this planet is a pollutant. * The vast majority of CO2 that's in the atmosphere comes from water vapor. *


----------



## edthecynic

bucs90 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh. If you listened to their shows, you'd know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are actually serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. Thats 90% of their material. Being self-reliant, being moral, being responsible for your own problems, not waiting on the government to solve your problems, saving money, showing no preferential treatment to any one race or group of people but rather treating all as equals (novel idea huh?), *wishing success for all Americans,* supporting the troops and cops.
> 
> You know, radical right wing hate speech stuff.
Click to expand...

November 5, 2008
RUSH:* I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!* There.

October 31, 2008
RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, Joe the Plumber is an average citizen


----------



## ElmerMudd

editec said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government. Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes. No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're hatemongers.
> 
> They're media whores working for the elite.
Click to expand...


They are whores that will work for anyone that will give them a buck.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Pale Rider said:


> *What a fucking  PATHETIC, WHINY, LOAD IN YOUR DIAPER, CRY BABY LITTLE PUSSY, LIBERAL thread.*



This guy is a good example of a Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck follower.

His well thought out, intellectual retort is an example of the type of thinking they produce.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pale Rider is merely an unintelligent dope.  Let's move on.


----------



## uscitizen

I have trouble understanding how minds like Pale's work.
And I think I am glad I don't understand.


----------



## Bahaman

bucs90 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
Click to expand...


Fox is high because they pander to stupid folks who can't think of anything better to do when they get home than watch TV. The rest of us, are too busy to wacth any of those "entertainment shows" we  get home and do soemhting constrcutive, then we watch real news and go to bed. Only losers with nothing to do spend their nights watching fox and the likes.


Novemeber is going to be a Democrat landslide, the repugs of today are finished and they will finally understand that in November! I like the dems new approach. No more bullshit repug lies!!!!


----------



## Bahaman

elmermudd said:


> pale rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> *what a fucking  pathetic, whiny, load in your diaper, cry baby little pussy, liberal thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is a good example of a limbaugh, hannity, beck follower.
> 
> His well thought out, intellectual retort is an example of the type of thinking they produce.
Click to expand...


roflmao!!!!!


----------



## Bahaman

ElmerMudd said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government. Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes. No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're hatemongers.
> 
> They're media whores working for the elite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are whores that will work for anyone that will give them a buck.
Click to expand...


 They are also actors, they don't actually believe what they say, they simply do it for a paycheck.


----------



## Rinata

Pale Rider said:


> *What a fucking  PATHETIC, WHINY, LOAD IN YOUR DIAPER, CRY BABY LITTLE PUSSY, LIBERAL thread.*



Are you ever going to grow up??? You sound like a 10th grade bully. Certainly not an adult. I'm beginning to think you are some punk kid.


----------



## txlonghorn

George Costanza said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, all three of them are immensely annoying.
Click to expand...


It must suck being forced to tune in to their shows everyday.  I truly feel sorry for you.  How do you survive?  The pressure of having that gun pointed at your head for 8 hours a day must be brutal.  

Hope you find a way out soon.


----------



## txlonghorn

Bahaman said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're hatemongers.
> 
> They're media whores working for the elite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are whores that will work for anyone that will give them a buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also actors, they don't actually believe what they say, they simply do it for a paycheck.
Click to expand...


Hmmm...interesting.  So....what exactly DO they believe, Professor Knowitall?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



What's the point?  JEALOUS?????

Dickweed.


----------



## txlonghorn

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point?  JEALOUS?????
> 
> Dickweed.
Click to expand...


I don't think they are really JEALOUS as much as hey are pissed off that these 3 uneducated, unmotivated, de-militarized, non-working silver-tongued devils have figured out how to want for nothing and at the same time gain such a mezmerizing grip on so much of our population.  These guys are out of control and there's nothing, short of shredding the first amendment rights, they can do about it.  

They see LIMBECKITY as the antichrist and just as we don't understand how some people can believe EVERYTHING Obama says or support EVERYTHING Obama does, they too struggle with the fact that so many Americans are tuned into LIMBECKITY everyday for their daily dose of truth.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Uneducated?  Unmotivated?  Demilitarized?  Nonworking?

WTF?  Are you high?


----------



## MaggieMae

bucs90 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
Click to expand...


Surely you jest.


----------



## MaggieMae

bucs90 said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, all three of them are immensely annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To you yes. To their audiences no. And their audiences dwarf that of leftist talk radio and cable TV. And seeing as the New York Times has published their study showing the Tea Party has a higher average intelligence than the rest of the population.....I'd say maybe you should join them and watch these men also. You could learn something.
Click to expand...


I'm tempted to say something about those "audiences," but I guess I'll leave it to everyone's imagination what I'm thinking. 

As for the Tea Party, I thought they were trying to portray themselves as grass roots, everybody welcome, and not right-wingers. Maybe you didn't know that.


----------



## MaggieMae

bucs90 said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for Hannity much.  I don't know why.   I agree with him often, he just sets my fur on edge.
> 
> 
> I used to love Beck on the radio.   I also love how he managed to defeat his worst enemy, a guy named Glen Beck.   His autobiographical sketches were great.
> 
> Limbaugh is artless and fun.   I really don't see why you don't like it.    You must be too burned into ideology to understand what makes him good.   Rush really is the triumph of the nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You get it. Especially with Limbaugh. The lefties just don't get Limbaugh. They don't understand that 90% of what he says is said soley to piss off the left wing, as he KNOWS they are secretly listening and copying transcripts of all his words. And Limbaughs audience, the higher intelligent Tea Party, gets that also. Half the fun of listening to Limbaugh is imagining a whiny liberaly hearing the same things and pissing their pants in anger. Libs just aren't smart enough to figure out his brilliance in that way.
Click to expand...


So in other words, Limbaugh's sole purpose is NOT to inform, but to enflame. Just as I thought. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## txlonghorn

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Uneducated?  Unmotivated?  Demilitarized?  Nonworking?
> 
> WTF?  Are you high?



No....just repeating the description that the OP used.  I'm not against LIMBECKITY at all.  I'm using sarcasm to make my point. 

These guys know a hell of alot more than they are given credit for...especially since it seems to be so important to the OP that they didn't go to college.

Unmotivated???  HARDLY, they have TONS of motivation.  If anybody out there thinks it's easy to run a talk show for 3 hours, they are sadly mistaken.  I worked in radio for over 20 years.  I know what goes into preparing for a show or preparing to broadcast a sports event as the play by play announcer.  There are HOURS of prep for one 3 hour show.

De-militarized....I laughed when I used this term.  It made me think of Robin Williams in "Good Morning, Viet Nam".  Look, just because these guys haven't served in the military doesn't disqualify them from having opinions and stating them.  

And I think we've already covered 'non-working'.  I'd like to see some of these softies around here make it through Hannity's week without complaining.

Nope...not high...just amused at their disdain for 3 of America's shining examples of living the American Dream


----------



## MaggieMae

mudwhistle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're all rich as shit.
> 
> I have a cousin that dropped out of college and was making 6 figures as a import/exporter.
> 
> I don't see what college has to do with success. There are plenty of out of work people with degrees. Having a degree does not mean you have something to offer that people are willing to pay for.
> 
> American Universities are just money factories anyway. They take your money...give you a syllabus and tell you to teach yourself. If you hang around long enough you get a piece of paper suitable for framing that you can hang on your wall.
Click to expand...


All of that is true. I'm happy to see that you have lucid moments occasionally.


----------



## txlonghorn

MaggieMae said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for Hannity much.  I don't know why.   I agree with him often, he just sets my fur on edge.
> 
> 
> I used to love Beck on the radio.   I also love how he managed to defeat his worst enemy, a guy named Glen Beck.   His autobiographical sketches were great.
> 
> Limbaugh is artless and fun.   I really don't see why you don't like it.    You must be too burned into ideology to understand what makes him good.   Rush really is the triumph of the nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You get it. Especially with Limbaugh. The lefties just don't get Limbaugh. They don't understand that 90% of what he says is said soley to piss off the left wing, as he KNOWS they are secretly listening and copying transcripts of all his words. And Limbaughs audience, the higher intelligent Tea Party, gets that also. Half the fun of listening to Limbaugh is imagining a whiny liberaly hearing the same things and pissing their pants in anger. Libs just aren't smart enough to figure out his brilliance in that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words, Limbaugh's sole purpose is NOT to inform, but to enflame. Just as I thought. Thanks for clarifying.
Click to expand...


well, I would say that it depends on who you or what you think he's trying to enflame.  

If you think he's enflaming the left, then it seems to be working.  And since when is that a crime?  The beauty of it is this, if that is what you think his sole purpose is, then stop listening...you don't have to listen...no matter HOW tempting it is.  What do you gain from it?  Other than an ulcer?  

The man is scoffing at you!  And he's paid VERY well for it.  I'd scoff at you too for that kind of dough...oh wait...I'm scoffing right now for free!


----------



## Avatar4321

MaggieMae said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you jest.
Click to expand...


Do you have any idea how much time goes into show prep?


----------



## MarcATL

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Rinata said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What a fucking  PATHETIC, WHINY, LOAD IN YOUR DIAPER, CRY BABY LITTLE PUSSY, LIBERAL thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever going to grow up??? You sound like a 10th grade bully. Certainly not an adult. I'm beginning to think you are some punk kid.
Click to expand...


This is Pale Rider about 3 years ago....


----------



## edthecynic

txlonghorn said:


> If anybody out there thinks it's easy to run a talk show for 3 hours, they are sadly mistaken.  I worked in radio for over 20 years.  I know what goes into preparing for a show or preparing to broadcast a sports event as the play by play announcer.  There are HOURS of prep for one 3 hour show.


What a load of crap. 
All they do is parrot the talking points from their GOP scripts generated by CON$ervoFascist think tanks like Heritage. How much work does it take to mindlessly read someone else's research? 

It's easy to tell they are all scripted, when there is an error in their script they ALL make the SAME error.

For example, they ALL said no president ever bowed before in the history of the US, when anyone can easily google photos of other presidents bowing. They ALL could not have made such a STUPID mistake INDEPENDENTLY!!!!!


----------



## edthecynic

Avatar4321 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how much time goes into show prep?
Click to expand...

Their scripts are emailed to them by the GOP and they read them over the air. How hard is that???


----------



## txlonghorn

edthecynic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how much time goes into show prep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their scripts are emailed to them by the GOP and they read them over the air. How hard is that???
Click to expand...


And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.


----------



## Rinata

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Uneducated?  Unmotivated?  Demilitarized?  Nonworking?
> 
> WTF?  Are you high?



No, he is a few things that you will never be. Reasonable, informed, and a critical thinker.


----------



## Rinata

MarcATL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What a fucking  PATHETIC, WHINY, LOAD IN YOUR DIAPER, CRY BABY LITTLE PUSSY, LIBERAL thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ever going to grow up??? You sound like a 10th grade bully. Certainly not an adult. I'm beginning to think you are some punk kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is Pale Rider about 3 years ago....
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

Just Curious, has Soggy ever posted anything besides insults?
I have been active on here for a few months and can't recall any even semi intelligent post from Soggy...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Flopper said:


> What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?



They're all in your thread title.


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody out there thinks it's easy to run a talk show for 3 hours, they are sadly mistaken.  I worked in radio for over 20 years.  I know what goes into preparing for a show or preparing to broadcast a sports event as the play by play announcer.  There are HOURS of prep for one 3 hour show.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of crap.
> All they do is parrot the talking points from their GOP scripts generated by CON$ervoFascist think tanks like Heritage. How much work does it take to mindlessly read someone else's research?
> 
> It's easy to tell they are all scripted, when there is an error in their script they ALL make the SAME error.
> 
> For example, they ALL said no president ever bowed before in the history of the US, when anyone can easily google photos of other presidents bowing. They ALL could not have made such a STUPID mistake INDEPENDENTLY!!!!!
Click to expand...




txlonghorn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how much time goes into show prep?
> 
> 
> 
> Their scripts are emailed to them by the GOP and they read them over the air. How hard is that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
Click to expand...

It was thoroughly explained, complete with an example, in the post immediately before the one you replied to. How could you have possibly missed it?

So please explain how they could all have made the same stupid and obvious mistake if they were not all parroting the same erroneous script?????????


----------



## txlonghorn

edthecynic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody out there thinks it's easy to run a talk show for 3 hours, they are sadly mistaken.  I worked in radio for over 20 years.  I know what goes into preparing for a show or preparing to broadcast a sports event as the play by play announcer.  There are HOURS of prep for one 3 hour show.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of crap.
> All they do is parrot the talking points from their GOP scripts generated by CON$ervoFascist think tanks like Heritage. How much work does it take to mindlessly read someone else's research?
> 
> It's easy to tell they are all scripted, when there is an error in their script they ALL make the SAME error.
> 
> For example, they ALL said no president ever bowed before in the history of the US, when anyone can easily google photos of other presidents bowing. They ALL could not have made such a STUPID mistake INDEPENDENTLY!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their scripts are emailed to them by the GOP and they read them over the air. How hard is that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was thoroughly explained, complete with an example, in the post immediately before the one you replied to. How could you have possibly missed it?
> 
> So please explain how they could all have made the same stupid and obvious mistake if they were not all parroting the same erroneous script?????????
Click to expand...


Sooooo...let me get this straight....because they all referred to the same new article as it was written, they get all their show prep from the GOP?  Seriously?

For the record, I didn't miss it.  I saw it.  I chose to blow by it in hopes that it wasn't the focus of your idiotic response.

What I asked you for was some REAL proof and not your assumption.  Of course, we all know you can't so you rely on the absurd and try to make it look like you hold the key to some great inside secret.  The truth is, you haven't got the first clue about what it takes to produce a radio show.  No matter where the info comes from.  And until you've hosted a show of your own or at the very least sat in during a full show, you don't have the understanding of how it works.

I hate to blow your conspiracy theory out of the water, but the GOP doesn't have a talk radio show writing staff assigned to LIMBECKITY


----------



## Rinata

uscitizen said:


> Just Curious, has Soggy ever posted anything besides insults?
> I have been active on here for a few months and can't recall any even semi intelligent post from Soggy...



You're very observant. I've never seen anything from her but insults and name calling. Never anything of substance.


----------



## edthecynic

txlonghorn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of crap.
> All they do is parrot the talking points from their GOP scripts generated by CON$ervoFascist think tanks like Heritage. How much work does it take to mindlessly read someone else's research?
> 
> It's easy to tell they are all scripted, when there is an error in their script they ALL make the SAME error.
> 
> For example, they ALL said no president ever bowed before in the history of the US, when anyone can easily google photos of other presidents bowing. They ALL could not have made such a STUPID mistake INDEPENDENTLY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was thoroughly explained, complete with an example, in the post immediately before the one you replied to. How could you have possibly missed it?
> 
> So please explain how they could all have made the same stupid and obvious mistake if they were not all parroting the same erroneous script?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooo...let me get this straight....because they all referred to the same new article as it was written, they get all their show prep from the GOP?  Seriously?
> 
> For the record, I didn't miss it.  I saw it.  I chose to blow by it in hopes that it wasn't the focus of your idiotic response.
> 
> What I asked you for was some REAL proof and not your assumption.  Of course, we all know you can't so you rely on the absurd and try to make it look like you hold the key to some great inside secret. * The truth is, you haven't got the first clue about what it takes to produce a radio show.*  No matter where the info comes from. * And until you've hosted a show of your own or at the very least sat in during a full show, you don't have the understanding of how it works.*
> 
> I hate to blow your conspiracy theory out of the water, but the GOP doesn't have a talk radio show writing staff assigned to LIMBECKITY
Click to expand...

You blew it off because you knew I was right and you hoped I would let you slide with your dodge.

So you are saying they were all too stupid and inexperienced to know Eisenhower, Nixon, Bush, etc had all bowed in my lifetime and they never bother to verify anything before they ALL go on the air with a story. So if they verify nothing, what takes so long in show prep?

And don't assume I don't have a third class radiotelephone license with broadcast endorsement, earned from years of broadcast experience and passing the Federal exam, because you'd be wrong as usual.


----------



## gautama

Rinata said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Curious, has Soggy ever posted anything besides insults?
> I have been active on here for a few months and can't recall any even semi intelligent post from Soggy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very observant. I've never seen anything from her but insults and name calling. Never anything of substance.
Click to expand...


And we all know what "anything of substance" means to the Pathetic Obamarrhoidal Rinata: anything that supports the views of the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami......the TWENTY YEAR  tenured graduate of the Cathedral of Hate run by a Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright, who in turn is quoted as saying that he IDOLIZES the most NOTORIOUS anti-Semite and WHITEY- Hater Louis Farrakhan, with whom they visited and together glad-handed THE TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya shortly after this Islamic Maniac concocted the Lockerbe Airplane Disaster and declared an enemy of America.

Oh yeah, one should really respect the policies of the hand-picked choice of the most notoriously CORRUPT commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago Political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catchers can't get elected.


----------



## txlonghorn

edthecynic said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was thoroughly explained, complete with an example, in the post immediately before the one you replied to. How could you have possibly missed it?
> 
> So please explain how they could all have made the same stupid and obvious mistake if they were not all parroting the same erroneous script?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo...let me get this straight....because they all referred to the same new article as it was written, they get all their show prep from the GOP?  Seriously?
> 
> For the record, I didn't miss it.  I saw it.  I chose to blow by it in hopes that it wasn't the focus of your idiotic response.
> 
> What I asked you for was some REAL proof and not your assumption.  Of course, we all know you can't so you rely on the absurd and try to make it look like you hold the key to some great inside secret. * The truth is, you haven't got the first clue about what it takes to produce a radio show.*  No matter where the info comes from. * And until you've hosted a show of your own or at the very least sat in during a full show, you don't have the understanding of how it works.*
> 
> I hate to blow your conspiracy theory out of the water, but the GOP doesn't have a talk radio show writing staff assigned to LIMBECKITY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You blew it off because you knew I was right and you hoped I would let you slide with your dodge.
> 
> So you are saying they were all too stupid and inexperienced to know Eisenhower, Nixon, Bush, etc had all bowed in my lifetime and they never bother to verify anything before they ALL go on the air with a story. So if they verify nothing, what takes so long in show prep?
> 
> And don't assume I don't have a third class radiotelephone license with broadcast endorsement, earned from years of broadcast experience and passing the Federal exam, because you'd be wrong as usual.
Click to expand...


Really?  Impressive...and you've had that for how long?  Wow, I can't remember the last time I was required to have a broadcast license to work on the radio.  Not to mention take an exam to get it.  LOL.   I think it was the late 80's.  But hey, don't let me take that badge of accomplishment from you.  And so, I am assuming that you have worked in the commercial radio industry recently?

As for the REAL point of the post, I didn't dodge anything.  The one thing we do agree on is that there are TONS of pics of other Presidents bowing to select heads of state.  I was kinda hoping to find other examples that you used to base your claim.  That's why I didn't draw attention to it originally.  But since it seems to be the case, I guess I have to focus on that ONE example.   Which is why I just asked you to show me where you found the scripts that are provided by the GOP for all these radio shows...

Can you do that for me?  Thanks.  I look forward to reading them.


----------



## edthecynic

txlonghorn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo...let me get this straight....because they all referred to the same new article as it was written, they get all their show prep from the GOP?  Seriously?
> 
> For the record, I didn't miss it.  I saw it.  I chose to blow by it in hopes that it wasn't the focus of your idiotic response.
> 
> What I asked you for was some REAL proof and not your assumption.  Of course, we all know you can't so you rely on the absurd and try to make it look like you hold the key to some great inside secret. * The truth is, you haven't got the first clue about what it takes to produce a radio show.*  No matter where the info comes from. * And until you've hosted a show of your own or at the very least sat in during a full show, you don't have the understanding of how it works.*
> 
> I hate to blow your conspiracy theory out of the water, but the GOP doesn't have a talk radio show writing staff assigned to LIMBECKITY
> 
> 
> 
> You blew it off because you knew I was right and you hoped I would let you slide with your dodge.
> 
> So you are saying they were all too stupid and inexperienced to know Eisenhower, Nixon, Bush, etc had all bowed in my lifetime and they never bother to verify anything before they ALL go on the air with a story. So if they verify nothing, what takes so long in show prep?
> 
> And don't assume I don't have a third class radiotelephone license with broadcast endorsement, earned from years of broadcast experience and passing the Federal exam, because you'd be wrong as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Impressive...and you've had that for how long?  Wow, I can't remember the last time I was required to have a broadcast license to work on the radio.  Not to mention take an exam to get it.  LOL.   I think it was the late 80's.  But hey, don't let me take that badge of accomplishment from you.  And so, I am assuming that you have worked in the commercial radio industry recently?
> 
> As for the REAL point of the post, I didn't dodge anything.  The one thing we do agree on is that there are TONS of pics of other Presidents bowing to select heads of state.  I was kinda hoping to find other examples that you used to base your claim.  That's why I didn't draw attention to it originally.  But since it seems to be the case, I guess I have to focus on that ONE example.   Which is why I just asked you to show me where you found the scripts that are provided by the GOP for all these radio shows...
> 
> Can you do that for me?  Thanks.  I look forward to reading them.
Click to expand...

Actually it was the 60s, I'm showing my age here, in the 80s the law requiring renewal every 7 years was changed to a lifetime license. You still need to pass an exam to get one today but you no longer need it to talk on the radio. In any case I've been involved wirh radio well before a Johnny-come-lately like you.

And we are making progress, you admit that the script that said no other president in the history of the US was obviously in error, but you still won't even admit the obvious, that it shows at the very lease a complete lack of preparation, if not that they are being scripted. So why should I believe you will ever admit the truth no matter how many examples I give????


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

They're hugely sucessful, unlike their liberal counterparts who have to bilk charities or drain the taxpayers to stay on air.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

uscitizen said:


> Just Curious, has Soggy ever posted anything besides insults?
> I have been active on here for a few months and can't recall any even semi intelligent post from Soggy...



Fuck you.  How's that grab you?

I post great stuff when it comes to people who don't sit here and puke up nonsense... and yes, I'm referring to YOU.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uneducated?  Unmotivated?  Demilitarized?  Nonworking?
> 
> WTF?  Are you high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is a few things that you will never be. Reasonable, informed, and a critical thinker.
Click to expand...


I wouldnt be worried about Soggy joining your club anytime soon.


----------



## gautama

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uneducated?  Unmotivated?  Demilitarized?  Nonworking?
> 
> WTF?  Are you high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is a few things that you will never be. Reasonable, informed, and a critical thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be worried about Soggy joining your club anytime soon.
Click to expand...


Soggy is everything the worshippers of the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami are not.......In a word.......Soggy is rational.


----------



## txlonghorn

edthecynic said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You blew it off because you knew I was right and you hoped I would let you slide with your dodge.
> 
> So you are saying they were all too stupid and inexperienced to know Eisenhower, Nixon, Bush, etc had all bowed in my lifetime and they never bother to verify anything before they ALL go on the air with a story. So if they verify nothing, what takes so long in show prep?
> 
> And don't assume I don't have a third class radiotelephone license with broadcast endorsement, earned from years of broadcast experience and passing the Federal exam, because you'd be wrong as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Impressive...and you've had that for how long?  Wow, I can't remember the last time I was required to have a broadcast license to work on the radio.  Not to mention take an exam to get it.  LOL.   I think it was the late 80's.  But hey, don't let me take that badge of accomplishment from you.  And so, I am assuming that you have worked in the commercial radio industry recently?
> 
> As for the REAL point of the post, I didn't dodge anything.  The one thing we do agree on is that there are TONS of pics of other Presidents bowing to select heads of state.  I was kinda hoping to find other examples that you used to base your claim.  That's why I didn't draw attention to it originally.  But since it seems to be the case, I guess I have to focus on that ONE example.   Which is why I just asked you to show me where you found the scripts that are provided by the GOP for all these radio shows...
> 
> Can you do that for me?  Thanks.  I look forward to reading them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was the 60s, I'm showing my age here, in the 80s the law requiring renewal every 7 years was changed to a lifetime license. You still need to pass an exam to get one today but you no longer need it to talk on the radio. In any case I've been involved wirh radio well before a Johnny-come-lately like you.
> 
> And we are making progress, you admit that the script that said no other president in the history of the US was obviously in error, but you still won't even admit the obvious, that it shows at the very lease a complete lack of preparation, if not that they are being scripted. So why should I believe you will ever admit the truth no matter how many examples I give????
Click to expand...


Ouch...I'm a Johnny-come-lately....touch'e!  That's a first.  LOL

Listen, for what it's worth, I don't know who said the same thing as the other guy did, and I don't know how you know...apparently you have more time than me.  Us Johnny-come-lately types are busy dudes.  So, I asked for proof in order to "admit the truth" as you call it.  So I guess if you can show me that it happened, I'd have to admit that it did.  And then I can also admit to the truth that the GOP provides all their scripts if I can see just one.  

If you're holding on to the headlines and stories in the news as these "scripts"...then all us radio guys, Johnny-come-lately's and all, will admit to using news headlines, magazines, TV shows, show prep services and in recent years, the blogasphere.  

But I WILL NOT admit that these guys don't do show prep.  If for no other reason that respect for the industry and fellow broadcasters.  If you're truly experienced in radio, then you know you don't show up at the studio without knowing what you're going to talk about.  I made that mistake a very few times in my career and those shows were my worst.


----------



## edthecynic

txlonghorn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Impressive...and you've had that for how long?  Wow, I can't remember the last time I was required to have a broadcast license to work on the radio.  Not to mention take an exam to get it.  LOL.   I think it was the late 80's.  But hey, don't let me take that badge of accomplishment from you.  And so, I am assuming that you have worked in the commercial radio industry recently?
> 
> As for the REAL point of the post, I didn't dodge anything.  The one thing we do agree on is that there are TONS of pics of other Presidents bowing to select heads of state.  I was kinda hoping to find other examples that you used to base your claim.  That's why I didn't draw attention to it originally.  But since it seems to be the case, I guess I have to focus on that ONE example.   Which is why I just asked you to show me where you found the scripts that are provided by the GOP for all these radio shows...
> 
> Can you do that for me?  Thanks.  I look forward to reading them.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was the 60s, I'm showing my age here, in the 80s the law requiring renewal every 7 years was changed to a lifetime license. You still need to pass an exam to get one today but you no longer need it to talk on the radio. In any case I've been involved wirh radio well before a Johnny-come-lately like you.
> 
> And we are making progress, you admit that the script that said no other president in the history of the US was obviously in error, but you still won't even admit the obvious, that it shows at the very lease a complete lack of preparation, if not that they are being scripted. So why should I believe you will ever admit the truth no matter how many examples I give????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch...I'm a Johnny-come-lately....touch'e!  That's a first.  LOL
> 
> Listen, for what it's worth,* I don't know who said the same thing as the other guy did, and I don't know how you know...apparently you have more time than me.  Us Johnny-come-lately types are busy dudes.*  So, I asked for proof in order to "admit the truth" as you call it.  So I guess if you can show me that it happened, I'd have to admit that it did.  And then I can also admit to the truth that the GOP provides all their scripts if I can see just one.
> 
> If you're holding on to the headlines and stories in the news as these "scripts"...then all us radio guys, Johnny-come-lately's and all, will admit to using news headlines, magazines, TV shows, show prep services and in recent years, the blogasphere.
> 
> But I WILL NOT admit that these guys don't do show prep.  If for no other reason that respect for the industry and fellow broadcasters.  If you're truly experienced in radio, then you know you don't show up at the studio without knowing what you're going to talk about.  I made that mistake a very few times in my career and those shows were my worst.
Click to expand...

Well if you are "too busy" to know what's going on in the real world, then you have no place on a messageboard commenting on what went on. CON$ are still harping on bows months later.

Their only "show prep" consists in choosing which scripted talking points they will use IN WHAT ORDER. It's funny how every CON$ervoFascist pundit quote mines the exact same out of context quote for the first time on the exact same day. It couldn't possibly be a think tank emailed them all the quote. Nah, they all independently found it doing their independent "show prep."

no american president had ever bowed - Google Search


----------



## Rinata

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Curious, has Soggy ever posted anything besides insults?
> I have been active on here for a few months and can't recall any even semi intelligent post from Soggy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very observant. I've never seen anything from her but insults and name calling. Never anything of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we all know what "anything of substance" means to the Pathetic Obamarrhoidal Rinata: anything that supports the views of the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami......the TWENTY YEAR  tenured graduate of the Cathedral of Hate run by a Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright, who in turn is quoted as saying that he IDOLIZES the most NOTORIOUS anti-Semite and WHITEY- Hater Louis Farrakhan, with whom they visited and together glad-handed THE TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya shortly after this Islamic Maniac concocted the Lockerbe Airplane Disaster and declared an enemy of America.
> 
> Oh yeah, one should really respect the policies of the hand-picked choice of the most notoriously CORRUPT commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago Political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catchers can't get elected.
Click to expand...


Oh, shut up!! As you've just proven, your posts are not exactly ripe with substance either.


----------



## Rinata

Soggy in NOLA said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Curious, has Soggy ever posted anything besides insults?
> I have been active on here for a few months and can't recall any even semi intelligent post from Soggy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.  How's that grab you?
> 
> I post great stuff when it comes to people who don't sit here and puke up nonsense... and yes, I'm referring to YOU.
Click to expand...


Stop lying. Your posts are never more than 2 sentences. Great stuff???


----------



## txlonghorn

edthecynic said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was the 60s, I'm showing my age here, in the 80s the law requiring renewal every 7 years was changed to a lifetime license. You still need to pass an exam to get one today but you no longer need it to talk on the radio. In any case I've been involved wirh radio well before a Johnny-come-lately like you.
> 
> And we are making progress, you admit that the script that said no other president in the history of the US was obviously in error, but you still won't even admit the obvious, that it shows at the very lease a complete lack of preparation, if not that they are being scripted. So why should I believe you will ever admit the truth no matter how many examples I give????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch...I'm a Johnny-come-lately....touch'e!  That's a first.  LOL
> 
> Listen, for what it's worth,* I don't know who said the same thing as the other guy did, and I don't know how you know...apparently you have more time than me.  Us Johnny-come-lately types are busy dudes.*  So, I asked for proof in order to "admit the truth" as you call it.  So I guess if you can show me that it happened, I'd have to admit that it did.  And then I can also admit to the truth that the GOP provides all their scripts if I can see just one.
> 
> If you're holding on to the headlines and stories in the news as these "scripts"...then all us radio guys, Johnny-come-lately's and all, will admit to using news headlines, magazines, TV shows, show prep services and in recent years, the blogasphere.
> 
> But I WILL NOT admit that these guys don't do show prep.  If for no other reason that respect for the industry and fellow broadcasters.  If you're truly experienced in radio, then you know you don't show up at the studio without knowing what you're going to talk about.  I made that mistake a very few times in my career and those shows were my worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you are "too busy" to know what's going on in the real world, then you have no place on a messageboard commenting on what went on. CON$ are still harping on bows months later.
> 
> Their only "show prep" consists in choosing which scripted talking points they will use IN WHAT ORDER. It's funny how every CON$ervoFascist pundit quote mines the exact same out of context quote for the first time on the exact same day. It couldn't possibly be a think tank emailed them all the quote. Nah, they all independently found it doing their independent "show prep."
> 
> no american president had ever bowed - Google Search
Click to expand...


That's it?  that's your proof?

Awesome....well, I'm convinced...they get all their show prep from SODAHEAD.COM
well done.

And to think all those listeners could have gotten the same info from reading your posts here.  

I'm not too busy to know what's going on the world, but I did just get too busy to continue this conversation.  I think you need some rest old timer.


----------



## Xenophon

What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?

Three people who have never been to my house.


----------



## gautama

Rinata said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're very observant. I've never seen anything from her but insults and name calling. Never anything of substance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we all know what "anything of substance" means to the Pathetic Obamarrhoidal Rinata: anything that supports the views of the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami......the TWENTY YEAR  tenured graduate of the Cathedral of Hate run by the Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright, who in turn is quoted as saying that he IDOLIZES the most NOTORIOUS anti-Semite and WHITEY- Hater Louis Farrakhan, with whom they visited and together glad-handed THE TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya shortly after this Islamic Maniac concocted the Lockerbe Airplane Disaster and declared an enemy of America.
> 
> Oh yeah, one should really respect the policies of the hand-picked choice of the most notoriously CORRUPT commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago Political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catchers can't get elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, shut up!! As you've just proven, your posts are not exactly ripe with substance either.
Click to expand...


Obamarrhoidal Rinata here's a challenge ferya:Wasn't Obami Salami a TWENTY YEAR tenured GRADUATE of the Cathedral Of Hate run by a Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright ? Didn't this Racist Freak Wright state that  one of the most Notorious anti-Semite and WHITEY-Haters in American History, Louis Farrakhan of the Nation of Islam, is/was his "friend and idol" ? Didn't both of these Black Racist Nutjobs travel together to congratulate the TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya for his accomplishments shortly after the Lockerbe Disaster when he was declared an enemy of America ? Wasn't Obami Salami the cherry-picked choice of the notoriously corrupt commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catcher's can't get elected ? 

And, howzabout the fact that Obami Salami kicked off his Senatorial Career from the house of his buddy, the UNREPENTANT, HOMICIDAL MANIACAL COMMIE TERRORIST Bill Ayers ?????

Are these NATIONALLY KNOWN FACTS WITHOUT SUBSTANCE ???????

Huh ??????

Awaiting your delusional and insipid response, you Obamarrhoidal lemming .


----------



## Madeline

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Just from my own observations Floppy, here are some more:

They kinda look to be about the same age.  

All three sorta look alike...as if they could be cousins, yanno?
















I have heard both Rush and Glenn speak.  Frankly I had no idea who Sean was till tonight.  Both Rush and Glenn tend to raise their voices, alot.  If Sean does this too, I wonder...all three a tad deaf?

All three are overweight.  I'm guessing heart disease, diabetes, fallen arches, etc.  to one degree or another.  Poor things.  No wives or moms?  Girlfriends won't look after you gentlemen, not that way.  Just fair warnin'......

I'm guessing all three used the same web site designer.  They should fire him or her...their sites are beyond distracting.  

All three rely on ad space from security firms to help pay for their sites.  Don't they pay these guys well enough that they don't need ads to fund web hosting?  Anyway, Rush and Glenn want me to buy a computer backup service, but not the same one.  Sean wants me to buy identity theft protection.  I'm guessing none of them ever carries ads for, say, Hallmark Greeting Cards or the Discovery Channel.

Oddly, Glenn and Sean are hawking their books and Rush is not.  Has Rush not published a book then?

Rush used the "F" word on his site.  (You have to watch for the video on the bottom to cycle round...."The "F..king John Kerry Nap Show" was what I caught.)  Didn't see any such potty language on Sean's or Glenn's sites.  Rush divorcing atm perchance?

Well, that's all my tarot card reading for these three.

Wonder if I was right about any of it?


----------



## sitarro

Flopper said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have *earned* their way to the top, as *informed* men of honor and passion, who join several other men of honor and passion, who held no college degree. Andrew Jackson,William Harrison, Zachary Taylor, Millard Fillmore, Abraham Lincoln, Andrew Johnson and Grover Cleveland. All it takes is common sense, compassion and a desire to work harder and work smarter than the rest, for the benefit of humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being good at what you do, does not make what you do a good thing.
Click to expand...


Good point, that dip shit Obama is great at lulling idiots to vote for him and putting people with a brain to sleep......... he hasn't and doesn't do a damn thing that is good.


----------



## sitarro

Madeline said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just from my own observations Floppy, here are some more:
> 
> They kinda look to be about the same age.
> 
> All three sorta look alike...as if they could be cousins, yanno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard both Rush and Glenn speak.  Frankly I had no idea who Sean was till tonight.  Both Rush and Glenn tend to raise their voices, alot.  If Sean does this too, I wonder...all three a tad deaf?
> 
> All three are overweight.  I'm guessing heart disease, diabetes, fallen arches, etc.  to one degree or another.  Poor things.  No wives or moms?  Girlfriends won't look after you gentlemen, not that way.  Just fair warnin'......
> 
> I'm guessing all three used the same web site designer.  They should fire him or her...their sites are beyond distracting.
> 
> All three rely on ad space from security firms to help pay for their sites.  Don't they pay these guys well enough that they don't need ads to fund web hosting?  Anyway, Rush and Glenn want me to buy a computer backup service, but not the same one.  Sean wants me to buy identity theft protection.  I'm guessing none of them ever carries ads for, say, Hallmark Greeting Cards or the Discovery Channel.
> 
> Oddly, Glenn and Sean are hawking their books and Rush is not.  Has Rush not published a book then?
> 
> Rush used the "F" word on his site.  (You have to watch for the video on the bottom to cycle round...."The "F..king John Kerry Nap Show" was what I caught.)  Didn't see any such potty language on Sean's or Glenn's sites.  Rush divorcing atm perchance?
> 
> Well, that's all my tarot card reading for these three.
> 
> Wonder if I was right about any of it?
Click to expand...


No you weren't and the color of your type is at best, annoying......... you have a lot of nerve criticizing anyone's design work.


----------



## Madeline

sitarro wrote:



> No you weren't and the color of your type is at best, annoying......... you have a lot of nerve criticizing anyone's design work.



The color blue annoys you huh?  I'd have that checked if I were you.  Supposed to be calming.

I was wrong on all the observations I made?  Really?  100% wrong, even about the deafness thing?  My, my my.  I suppose asking for a source for all this hard data of yours is too much of an imposition?

I found each of their sites resembled the other, and each was distracting and amatuerish to me.  It's an _opinion_ sitarro, not a fact.  But I bet I am not all alone in that opinion.  Just sayin'...... 

The Medium is (at least sometimes) the Message.  (edit added.)
~ Marshall McLuhan


----------



## midcan5

What I find annoying about all of them is they use our free and tolerant system of government to criticize our free and tolerant form of government. Some may be able to filter their absurd rhetoric, but the crackpots out there think this big bad bogeyman government is to be hated and toppled replaced with a more intolerant government. In a real sense they all are criticizing democracy. And while democracy has its flaws, I for one don't want their world politic. 

U.S. Political Extremes Are "Alarming" | David Remnick | Big Think


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> sitarro wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you weren't and the color of your type is at best, annoying......... you have a lot of nerve criticizing anyone's design work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color blue annoys you huh?  I'd have that checked if I were you.  Supposed to be calming.
> 
> I was wrong on all the observations I made?  Really?  100% wrong, even about the deafness thing?  My, my my.  I suppose asking for a source for all this hard data of yours is too much of an imposition?
> 
> I found each of their sites resembled the other, and each was distracting and amatuerish to me.  It's an _opinion_ sitarro, not a fact.  But I bet I am not all alone in that opinion.  Just sayin'......
> 
> The Medium is (at least sometimes) the Message.  (edit added.)
> ~ Marshall McLuhan
Click to expand...


"People who feel the need to make their posts stand out from the crowd are lacking in self-esteem, and fucking stupid." California Girl, 2010. 

Actually you are wrong on your 'observations'. Probably not the last time you're gonna hear that, because it's true.


----------



## sitarro

Madeline said:


> sitarro wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you weren't and the color of your type is at best, annoying......... you have a lot of nerve criticizing anyone's design work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color blue annoys you huh?  I'd have that checked if I were you.  Supposed to be calming.
> 
> I was wrong on all the observations I made?  Really?  100% wrong, even about the deafness thing?  My, my my.  I suppose asking for a source for all this hard data of yours is too much of an imposition?
> 
> I found each of their sites resembled the other, and each was distracting and amatuerish to me.  It's an _opinion_ sitarro, not a fact.  But I bet I am not all alone in that opinion.  Just sayin'......
> 
> The Medium is (at least sometimes) the Message.  (edit added.)
> ~ Marshall McLuhan
Click to expand...


You live in Cleveland and feel a need to quote others....... tells me everything I need to know about you. 

Their sites aren't meant to be cute, they convey information, I don't have any problem navigating them....... why do you? What would you suggest is a site that is "professionally done, I would love to see it? 

You admittedly know nothing about any of them except that the few minutes that you have heard a clip or two, they were speaking with raised voices, your opinion is a waste of space. What type of source do you want? I have been listening to Limbaugh almost daily for 16 years(as long as that twat dogbert has been alive) and Hannity for at least 14, I think I have a pretty good idea what they have and haven't said and what they are about. Most of the opinions I see hear are from those that have no idea about what they are talking about when it comes to any of these guys, it is obvious that they haven't spent time listening to any of them.

By the way, Limbaugh isn't deaf, he uses cochlear implants and hears just fine. He is involved in the everyday workings of real world politics, he knows a lot more about real time politics than most tenured poli-sci professors tucked away in some office in some University. He has spoken to Presidents, Vice Presidents, Speakers of the House, Senators, Representatives and Secretaries of Defense and State on his show and is a friend of a Supreme Court Judge......... he is hardly just, an entertainer.


----------



## Madeline

California Girl said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you weren't and the color of your type is at best, annoying......... you have a lot of nerve criticizing anyone's design work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color blue annoys you huh?  I'd have that checked if I were you.  Supposed to be calming.
> 
> I was wrong on all the observations I made?  Really?  100% wrong, even about the deafness thing?  My, my my.  I suppose asking for a source for all this hard data of yours is too much of an imposition?
> 
> I found each of their sites resembled the other, and each was distracting and amatuerish to me.  It's an _opinion_ sitarro, not a fact.  But I bet I am not all alone in that opinion.  Just sayin'......
> 
> The Medium is (at least sometimes) the Message.  (edit added.)
> ~ Marshall McLuhan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "People who feel the need to make their posts stand out from the crowd are lacking in self-esteem, and fucking stupid." California Girl, 2010.
> 
> Actually you are wrong on your 'observations'. Probably not the last time you're gonna hear that, because it's true.
Click to expand...


Lacking in self-esteem and fucking stupid?  My, my my.  I guess Sean, Rush and Glenn are not the _only_ proponents of lockstep 'net conformity to the default, eh?  

The observations in my post were not factoids.  They were guesses.  (Okay, one was an opinion.)  If I guessed, wrong, o well.  I suppose, though, that you also find providing any source for your FACTUAL assertion that I was wrong, wrong, wrong to be far too heavy an imposition?

Thought so.

O, and some time in the future you may tell me I am wrong again?  This affects me how, exactly?  Your hysterical, knee-jerk reaction to All Things Which Appear At First Glance Not To Be Conservative renders your posts 'net noise.  ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Just an FYI.  Orgasms are a cure for that female hysteria problem of yours.  Ever had one?

Here ya go, CaliforniaGirl.  Don't say I never gave you anything!


----------



## sitarro

midcan5 said:


> What I find annoying about all of them is they use our free and tolerant system of government to criticize our free and tolerant form of government. Some may be able to filter their absurd rhetoric, but the crackpots out there think this big bad bogeyman government is to be hated and toppled replaced with a more intolerant government. In a real sense they all are criticizing democracy. And while democracy has its flaws, I for one don't want their world politic.
> 
> U.S. Political Extremes Are "Alarming" | David Remnick | Big Think



Another dipshit that feels a need to quote others, you have proven yourself to be nothing but a lackey for that imbecile in your lame ass avatar, who could possibly give a shit what you have to say? Obama is a lying, racist punk and surrounds himself with criminals and thugs, he is a useless sock puppet for Soros. I wonder if he has gotten use to Georgy's hand up his ass.


----------



## Madeline

sitarro wrote:



> You live in Cleveland and feel a need to quote others....... tells me everything I need to know about you.



So, that'd be a "I Hate All Cleveland Residents"?  "I Hate Anyone Who Quotes Someone Else"?  

"I Hate Anyone Who Lives In Cleveland And Has Ever Quoted Someone Else"?

LMAO!



> What would you suggest is a site that is "professionally done, I would love to see it?



Hummm, USMB is pretty clean, easy to read and (sort of) easy to navigate.  But I suppose this won't do, as it is not a Political "real-time" HomePage for some pundit?

Lemme see?

CNN.com?  That better?  You have seen it, right? 



> You admittedly know nothing about any of them except that the few minutes that you have heard a clip or two



Ah, reading comprehension issues?  Try again:

"I have heard both Rush and Glenn speak. Frankly I had no idea who Sean was till tonight."

As it happens, though I cannot match your impressive 16  year long dedication to Rush, I was a fairly regular listener of his back in the day.  I lost interest when he began referring to women he disagreed with as "feminazis".   Glenn I watch off and on.  Maybe twice a month, and have been for a couples of years.  Once in awhile he seems to address an issue/news story no one else covers.  So I have some affinity for him, but his delivery style turns me off.  Same reason I don't watch religious shows on TV.  I dislike being yelled at and told what to think.



> By the way, Limbaugh isn't deaf, he uses cochlear implants and hears just fine.



I am glad.  I approve of medical care.  I also don't happen to think deaf people can have no place in public life.  T'aint something you need apologize for, sitarro. Now that fat thing Rush maybe should be encouraged to address, him being such a role model and all.  Just a thought.....



> He is involved in the everyday workings of real world politics, he knows a lot more about real time politics than most tenured poli-sci professors tucked away in some office in some University.



O, those useless educators with their book learning.  BTW, what are "real world" politics?  And "real time" politics?  Is this something new?  Are there "fantasy world" and "fantasy time" politics as well?  Or do you just mean history?



> He has spoken to Presidents, Vice Presidents, Speakers of the House, Senators, Representatives and Secretaries of Defense and State on his show and is a friend of a Supreme Court Judge......... he is hardly just, an entertainer.



I don't consider Rush an entertainer.  For starters, he isn't entertaining.  Chris Rock is entertaining.  Rush is annoying.  See the difference?

Rush has spoken to various elected officials?  So has the Pope.  So did Michael Jackson.  So does almost any celebrity who wants to.  Am I supposed to see everyone with access as well-informed?  Someone better tell Jenny McCarthy to lose her phone book then.

Rush is friends with one of the Supremes?  Do you have ANY idea what an enormous breach of Judicial Ethics and the Judicial Code of Conduct it would be for ANY judge...never mind one of the Supremes...to allow a political advocate to run around telling the public he and the Justice are buds?  I'm going to pretend I never read this.  I do not believe anyone sitting on The US Supreme Court is in such serious violation of his or her ethical duty.  You can't make me believe it.

Lalalalalalllalalallalalal......LMAO!


----------



## Skull Pilot

One thing the three mentioned have in common is that they understand grammar better than the poster.

Hint: * Does* is singular

"What *do* ......have in common" would have been correct.

Of course you could have also phrased it as what does Hannity have in common with Beck and Limbaugh as you would have a singular subject.

PS if you're going to insult someone for not going to school, don't fuck up your grammar and spelling.


----------



## Rinata

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we all know what "anything of substance" means to the Pathetic Obamarrhoidal Rinata: anything that supports the views of the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami......the TWENTY YEAR  tenured graduate of the Cathedral of Hate run by the Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright, who in turn is quoted as saying that he IDOLIZES the most NOTORIOUS anti-Semite and WHITEY- Hater Louis Farrakhan, with whom they visited and together glad-handed THE TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya shortly after this Islamic Maniac concocted the Lockerbe Airplane Disaster and declared an enemy of America.
> 
> Oh yeah, one should really respect the policies of the hand-picked choice of the most notoriously CORRUPT commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago Political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catchers can't get elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, shut up!! As you've just proven, your posts are not exactly ripe with substance either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obamarrhoidal Rinata here's a challenge ferya:Wasn't Obami Salami a TWENTY YEAR tenured GRADUATE of the Cathedral Of Hate run by a Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright ? Didn't this Racist Freak Wright state that  one of the most Notorious anti-Semite and WHITEY-Haters in American History, Louis Farrakhan of the Nation of Islam, is/was his "friend and idol" ? Didn't both of these Black Racist Nutjobs travel together to congratulate the TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya for his accomplishments shortly after the Lockerbe Disaster when he was declared an enemy of America ? Wasn't Obami Salami the cherry-picked choice of the notoriously corrupt commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catcher's can't get elected ?
> 
> And, howzabout the fact that Obami Salami kicked off his Senatorial Career from the house of his buddy, the UNREPENTANT, HOMICIDAL MANIACAL COMMIE TERRORIST Bill Ayers ?????
> 
> Are these NATIONALLY KNOWN FACTS WITHOUT SUBSTANCE ???????
> 
> Huh ??????
> 
> Awaiting your delusional and insipid response, you Obamarrhoidal lemming .
Click to expand...


You're nuts. Did you actually think I was going to read and respond to your ranting?? Dream on.


----------



## Gem

It seems that the OP is attempting to proffer the idea that only the college educated can possibly possess the intelligence needed to be responsible for providing opinions to the masses.  Also, that only people who have served in the military and people who have served the government in some form should be permitted to discuss issues relating to these areas publicly.  

Am I reading this right?  I want to make sure that I am before I continue.


----------



## edthecynic

txlonghorn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch...I'm a Johnny-come-lately....touch'e!  That's a first.  LOL
> 
> Listen, for what it's worth,* I don't know who said the same thing as the other guy did, and I don't know how you know...apparently you have more time than me.  Us Johnny-come-lately types are busy dudes.*  So, I asked for proof in order to "admit the truth" as you call it.  So I guess if you can show me that it happened, I'd have to admit that it did.  And then I can also admit to the truth that the GOP provides all their scripts if I can see just one.
> 
> If you're holding on to the headlines and stories in the news as these "scripts"...then all us radio guys, Johnny-come-lately's and all, will admit to using news headlines, magazines, TV shows, show prep services and in recent years, the blogasphere.
> 
> But I WILL NOT admit that these guys don't do show prep.  If for no other reason that respect for the industry and fellow broadcasters.  If you're truly experienced in radio, then you know you don't show up at the studio without knowing what you're going to talk about.  I made that mistake a very few times in my career and those shows were my worst.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you are "too busy" to know what's going on in the real world, then you have no place on a messageboard commenting on what went on. CON$ are still harping on bows months later.
> 
> Their only "show prep" consists in choosing which scripted talking points they will use IN WHAT ORDER. It's funny how every CON$ervoFascist pundit quote mines the exact same out of context quote for the first time on the exact same day. It couldn't possibly be a think tank emailed them all the quote. Nah, they all independently found it doing their independent "show prep."
> 
> no american president had ever bowed - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  that's your proof?
> 
> Awesome....well, I'm convinced...they get all their show prep from SODAHEAD.COM
> well done.
> 
> And to think all those listeners could have gotten the same info from reading your posts here.
> 
> I'm not too busy to know what's going on the world, but I did just get too busy to continue this conversation.  I think you need some rest old timer.
Click to expand...

There were nearly 2 million hits for that search term including newsmax, the washington times, the heritage foundation, etc., but you saw only one hit. That is why you have no credibility.

If you want one site that CON$ parrot the most, go to the Heritage Foundation site.


----------



## edthecynic

Gem said:


> It seems that the OP is attempting to proffer the idea that only the college educated can possibly possess the intelligence needed to be responsible for providing opinions to the masses.  Also, that only people who have served in the military and people who have served the government in some form should be permitted to discuss issues relating to these areas publicly.
> 
> Am I reading this right?  I want to make sure that I am before I continue.


You do realize that phony soldier Stuttering LimpTard uses the same argument against Obama don't you? He says Obama has no military or business experience and is therefore the "least qualified person" to be president.

Apparently no one can't use the CON$ervative arguments against them.


----------



## gautama

Rinata said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, shut up!! As you've just proven, your posts are not exactly ripe with substance either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamarrhoidal Rinata here's a challenge ferya:Wasn't Obami Salami a TWENTY YEAR tenured GRADUATE of the Cathedral Of Hate run by a Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright ? Didn't this Racist Freak Wright state that  one of the most Notorious anti-Semite and WHITEY-Haters in American History, Louis Farrakhan of the Nation of Islam, is/was his "friend and idol" ? Didn't both of these Black Racist Nutjobs travel together to congratulate the TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya for his accomplishments shortly after the Lockerbe Disaster when he was declared an enemy of America ? Wasn't Obami Salami the cherry-picked choice of the notoriously corrupt commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catcher's can't get elected ?
> 
> And, howzabout the fact that Obami Salami kicked off his Senatorial Career from the house of his buddy, the UNREPENTANT, HOMICIDAL MANIACAL COMMIE TERRORIST Bill Ayers ?????
> 
> Are these NATIONALLY KNOWN FACTS WITHOUT SUBSTANCE ???????
> 
> Huh ??????
> 
> Awaiting your delusional and insipid response, you Obamarrhoidal lemming .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuts. Did you actually think I was going to read and respond to your ranting?? Dream on.
Click to expand...


Frankly. I gave you more credit than you deserve. I doubt if you can read with any degree of understanding.

BTW, you did respond. Apparently, you do not know the meaning of the word "respond". 

The fact that you are also mischaracterizing my post which is not a rant but a list of NATIONALLY KNOWN FACTS ABOUT THE DISCREDITED POLITICAL CHARLATAN Obami Salami further underlines the fact that you are a benighted nincompoop........full of poopy-doopy.


----------



## Gem

edthecynic blathered:


> You do realize that phony soldier Stuttering LimpTard uses the same argument against Obama don't you? He says Obama has no military or business experience and is therefore the "least qualified person" to be president.
> 
> Apparently no one can't use the CON$ervative arguments against them.



What does Limbaugh's supposed opinion have to do with my post, Ed?  I mentioned nothing about agreeing with or not agreeing with him or Hannity or Beck.  I simply asked for confirmation that the OP was stating that any one who did not:

1) Graduate college.
2) Serve in the military
3) Serve the government

should not have the right to publicly express their opinions about these issues.  

Please make sure that you are reading other people's posts correctly before you respond to them.  Otherwise, you end up looking silly.


----------



## 007

What do Beck, Limbaugh and Hannity all have in common?

They all PISS OFF liberals by exposing them with the truth about their underhanded, socialist, agenda, and that is why I listen to all three of them when I have the chance.


----------



## JakeStarkey

What pale has in common with the three is that none understand what is socialism.


----------



## Madeline

Gem said:


> It seems that the OP is attempting to proffer the idea that only the college educated can possibly possess the intelligence needed to be responsible for providing opinions to the masses.  Also, that only people who have served in the military and people who have served the government in some form should be permitted to discuss issues relating to these areas publicly.
> 
> Am I reading this right?  I want to make sure that I am before I continue.



I really don't think that's a fair reading of the Op, Gem.  I am not sure he's drawing any conclusions about the facts he states are common to Beck, Hannity and Limbaugh.  Maybe he just thought it was odd, as in unusual and interesting, so he reported on it.

I will tell you, though, for me -- just me, not the Op, whom I do not know -- it's disturbing that so many take their word at face value and prize it so dearly in light of their lack of credentials.  Maybe military service, education and elected office holding do not ensure that someone has a valid POV or a balanced view of the facts.  But Gem, in what universe would having none of these credentials serve as proof that someone DOES?

If having a blank resume qualified anyone to be a political pundit, we could end homelessness today.  Just hire those who have no qualifications and give them positions of trust we normally reserved for people with reliable track records of accomplishment and trustworthiness.

So if Beck, Hannity and Limbaugh have each -- separately and yet oddly, at almost the same time --  overcome the blank resume hurdle to be seen as trustworthy and even wise by so many, what did they demonstrate?  Talent?  Wit?  Charisma?  Maybe.  Some would say those are exactly what accounts for the success of folks like Larry King and Barbra Walters (though I suspect these two had degrees and experience in journalism as well).

No one is wagging a finger at folks who choose their pundits however the hell these three got chosen.  At least, I am not.  I'm just curious....why did you pick these guys?  Of all the folks out there in mass media land vying for your attention, what was it about them, exactly?


----------



## 007

JakeStarkey said:


> What pale has in common with the three is that none understand what is socialism.



Oh c'mon... you can sound more stupid than that if you try.


----------



## barry1960

Pale Rider said:


> What do Beck, Limbaugh and Hannity all have in common?
> 
> They all PISS OFF liberals by exposing them with the truth about their underhanded, socialist, agenda, and that is why I listen to all three of them when I have the chance.



This the scary part. Some people actually take these radio entertainers seriously and soak in their misinformation. Then they regurgitate this information back out as if it were truth. 

Your time would be better spent reading a book than listening to this radio tripe. If you listen in your car, turn the channel to easy listening music.


----------



## 007

barry1960 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do Beck, Limbaugh and Hannity all have in common?
> 
> They all PISS OFF liberals by exposing them with the truth about their underhanded, socialist, agenda, and that is why I listen to all three of them when I have the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This the scary part. Some people actually take these radio entertainers seriously and soak in their misinformation. Then they regurgitate this information back out as if it were truth.
> 
> Your time would be better spent reading a book than listening to this radio tripe. If you listen in your car, turn the channel to easy listening music.
Click to expand...


No, there's nothing scary about the truth. If you can prove any one of them is lying, call them, prove it. Otherwise you're just another empty liberal voice on the internet spreading some line of pure bull shit.

Conservatives want to hear the facts. That's why more people listen to Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh than all your liberal, piece of shit, lame stream media outlets put together. So enjoy your dough headed minority, and keep listening to the likes of those morons like stewart, who are purely, nothing but comedians.


----------



## Gem

Madeline Wrote:


> I will tell you, though, for me -- just me, not the Op, whom I do not know -- it's disturbing that so many take their word at face value and prize it so dearly in light of their lack of credentials. Maybe military service, education and elected office holding do not ensure that someone has a valid POV or a balanced view of the facts. But Gem, in what universe would having none of these credentials serve as proof that someone DOES?



I certainly am not proclaiming that having a college degree is a negative.  I think that a college degree, military service, etc. are all experiences that give a person a different perspective.  In general, I find that the more experiences a person has the better.  Its always good to be able to see the world from a variety of angles.

What I think is potentially dangerous is the implication (which I DO think was present in the original post) that people who do not possess these experiences are somehow unqualified to comment on them or other issues.

The original post most certainly appeared concerned about the fact that these three men have the ear of a large number of Americans.  And the poster seems to list as his chief reasons of concern NOT that what they are saying is dangerous or incorrect...but rather that they are non-college educated individuals who have never served in the military or worked for the government.

I find that troubling....especially when you consider the large number of successful and, in many cases, brilliant, individuals who did not finish high school and or college.  The College Dropouts Hall of Fame: Famous college dropouts, successful college dropouts, and rich college dropouts

In my opinion...the vastly more important question regarding Beck, Hannity, and Limbaugh is whether or not what they are saying is valid and truthful.  To dismiss their opinions because they don't have a degree, didn't serve in the military, etc.  is to dismiss the opinions of anyone else who doesn't fit those specifications.

And if thats the case...being judged on your "qualifications" rather than the validity of your statements...well then a whole lot of us are going to be silenced.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pale has in common with the three is that none understand what is socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon... you can sound more stupid than that if you try.
Click to expand...


We have to begin with basic principles with you.  You and they obviously don't understand the definition of socialism.

So let's begin with your education.  Go find a dictionary definition, come back, and post it, and tell us why the Dems' legislation is socialistic.  Give it a try.


----------



## Cuyo

Tom Clancy said:


> What do they have in Common?
> 
> They're all Phonies, and a bunch of Fake Conservatives.   (Especially Hannity)
> 
> Man that guy aggravates me.



To be fair, unlike Limburgh and Beck, I believe Hannity is just so dense and stupid he doesn't realize he's full of shit.  Every second spent listening to his nonsensical drivel is like getting a lobotomy just a little bit.


----------



## edthecynic

Gem said:


> edthecynic blathered:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that phony soldier Stuttering LimpTard uses the same argument against Obama don't you? He says Obama has no military or business experience and is therefore the "least qualified person" to be president.
> 
> Apparently no one can't use the CON$ervative arguments against them.
> 
> 
> 
> What does Limbaugh's supposed opinion have to do with my post, Ed?  I mentioned nothing about agreeing with or not agreeing with him or Hannity or Beck.  I simply asked for confirmation that the OP was stating that any one who did not:
> 
> 1) Graduate college.
> 2) Serve in the military
> 3) Serve the government
> 
> should not have the right to publicly express their opinions about these issues.
> 
> Please make sure that you are reading other people's posts correctly before you respond to them.  Otherwise, you end up looking silly.
Click to expand...

Don't be sore just because I chopped you off at the knees before you could argue that people CAN be knowledgeable without having experience. Since the CON$ you defend say someone can't be knowledgeable without experience, then that "logic" applies to the CON$ also.
Get it?


----------



## Gatekeeper

It would seem trying to link the lack of a college education, serving in the military or holding public office has some bearing on the level of competence or incompetence that someone rises to. IMHO it has, in most cases, nothing to do with someones *ability to achieve*.

I would prefer to have someone with plain old common sense and street smarts heading some venture, instead of some,not all, college graduate who thinks they are the latest super genius to hit the ground running. The ability to achieve varies with each individual regardless of their 'officially recognized education'.

I can almost detect a jealousy along with some other 'stuff', even though I have my dislikes for Hannity and others, they have accomplished, financially anyway, more than 90% of the people around them, including here in USMB.

The fault, if you will, lays at the doorsteps of the non-thinkers who follow others at the drop of a hat and are *too lazy to research issues* and* formulate an individual opinion* WITHOUT being influenced by some popular carnival barker, talking head, or others looking to win a popularity contest.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Of course military experience and higher education facilitates one's ability to achieve.  To suggest that a 4th  grader can operate a 21st-century missile system probably has a 4th grade education.


----------



## Gem

Edthecynic Wrote:


> Don't be sore just because I chopped you off at the knees before you could argue that people CAN be knowledgeable without having experience. Since the CON$ you defend say someone can't be knowledgeable without experience, then that "logic" applies to the CON$ also.
> Get it?



Of course I get your silly little point.  It doesn't stop it from being wrong, and my original question from being valid.  Why would I be sore?  You're the one whose arguing poorly, lol.

I wanted to make sure that I was reading the OP correctly - that he feels it is dangerous that Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck are dangerous not because they say inaccurate or inflammatory things, but rather because they do not possess the necessary requirements, in his opinion, to be heard.  From what I have read - that seems to be the assertion, no one has argued effectively that this isn't what was meant.  Therefore, yes...my point is that such an assertion is asinine.

What I think is funny...and why your point is invalid...is because you assume that I give two sh*ts whether Limbaugh agrees with the asinine original post or doesn't.  Limbaugh, Hannity, and Beck could all be in complete agreement that no one without military experience should be allowed to speak on military issues...it wouldn't make it right.

Now, to respond to your issue of Limbaugh's opinion of Obama's lack of military service... Considering the fact that the Left was patently disinterested in the question of military service as a prerequisite for serving as President when Clinton served...but FASCINATED by the subject when Kerry was running...then SUDDENLY disinterested again when Obama was President is certainly an interesting bit of political theater...and, in my opinion...is probably what Limbaugh is highlighting by bringing up Obama's lack of service...I would guess that what Limbaugh is doing is SATIRIZING people like you...who refuse to see the absolute hypocrisy of the media not caring, then caring, then not caring about military service as it suits their needs.  He seems to do that quite a bit...enjoying watching the liberals hop around in indignation as they pretend to think (or are so dumb they actually believe) that he is serious about what he was saying.  But having never heard Limbaugh speak about Obama's lack of military service...I'm just theorizing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

In the sense of fairness concerning this, "Considering the fact that the Left was patently disinterested in the question of military service as a prerequisite for serving as President when Clinton served...but FASCINATED by the subject when Kerry was running...then SUDDENLY disinterested again when Obama was President is certainly an interesting bit of political theater...and, in my opinion..., then we could conclude the Republicans all hailed Kerry's service, hmmmm?

If you are going to be fair and objective, Gem, that concept applies to the evidence of both sides.  I was disgusted with the attacks on the military service of Bush, Gore, and Kerry.  Both sides were not serving the best interests of America with that nonsense.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And Obama has no work experience, having spent his adult llife at the public trough, no military experience.. yet his disciples treat his word as Gospel.

And he earns a 7 digit income off a couple goofy books and a few shady land deals with known criminals.


----------



## Gem

Its an absolutely valid question...IF we were discussing Republicans reactions/opinions of military service...which we aren't.

We're discussing whether or not serving in the military (a college education, service to the government, etc.) should be a prerequisite for speaking publicly about military policy, domestic policy, etc.  

The OP seems to think that it should.  I disagree.  Edthecynic pointed out that Limbaugh has stated that Obama did not serve and therefore shouldn't be able to have an opinion on military matters.  I have stated that 1) If Limbaugh believes that he is wrong.  and 2) In my opinion (with the caveat that I have not heard Limbaugh speaking on this issue), it would not surprise me if Limbaugh was speaking this way not because he believed that service should be a prerequisite to being able to speak...but rather to satirize the fact that the left seems only to care about military service when they have a candidate who has served.

To answer your question however, I think that it is obvious that the Right only really began to question Kerry's service record when he chose to make it the main reason why Americans should vote for him....AND after the Left chose to make Bush's service record a reason not to vote for him.  I think that if we are going to look into an question one candidate's (Bush's) military service then the other candidate (Kerry) is fair game too.  Since both candidates had questionable aspects to their service...I did not see "blatant unfairness" on one side of the debate instead of the other.  Both sides asked legitimate questions, both sides had fringe elements that were disrespectful.


----------



## nraforlife

Tom Clancy said:


> What do they have in Common?
> 
> They're all Phonies, and a bunch of Fake Conservatives.   (Especially Hannity)
> 
> Man that guy aggravates me.



Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> The OP seems to think that it should. I disagree. Edthecynic pointed out that Limbaugh has stated that Obama did not serve and therefore shouldn't be able to have an opinion on military matters. I have stated that 1) If Limbaugh believes that he is wrong. and 2) In my opinion (with the caveat that I have not heard Limbaugh speaking on this issue), it would not surprise me if Limbaugh was speaking this way not because he believed that service should be a prerequisite to being able to speak...but rather to satirize the fact that the left seems only to care about military service when they have a candidate who has served.



Spot on.  A lot of what Rush does is satire.... it takes a sense of humor to understand this.  Limbaugh has never espoused the notion that military service is a prerequisite for the presidency.  There is a reason we have a civilian Commander and Chief.


----------



## edthecynic

Gem said:


> Its an absolutely valid question...IF we were discussing Republicans reactions/opinions of military service...which we aren't.
> 
> We're discussing whether or not serving in the military (a college education, service to the government, etc.) should be a prerequisite for speaking publicly about military policy, domestic policy, etc.
> 
> The OP seems to think that it should.  I disagree.  Edthecynic pointed out that Limbaugh has stated that Obama did not serve and therefore shouldn't be able to have an opinion on military matters.  I have stated that 1) If Limbaugh believes that he is wrong.  and 2) In my opinion (with the caveat that I have not heard Limbaugh speaking on this issue), it would not surprise me if Limbaugh was speaking this way not because he believed that service should be a prerequisite to being able to speak...but rather to satirize the fact that the left seems only to care about military service when they have a candidate who has served.
> 
> To answer your question however, I think that it is obvious that* the Right only really began to question Kerry's service record when he chose to make it the main reason why Americans should vote for him*....AND after the Left chose to make Bush's service record a reason not to vote for him.  I think that if we are going to look into an question one candidate's (Bush's) military service then the other candidate (Kerry) is fair game too.  Since both candidates had questionable aspects to their service...I did not see "blatant unfairness" on one side of the debate instead of the other.  Both sides asked legitimate questions, both sides had fringe elements that were disrespectful.


What a load of CON$ervative crap.
Phony soldier LimpTard wasn't satirizing anything. He was equating lack of experience with lack of knowledge for all matters.

Kerry did not make his military service the MAIN reason to vote for him, that is just a typical GOP Straw Man used to rationalize their attacks on his military service. And Bush was attacked for being AWOL and getting away with it.


----------



## Gem

Edthecynic Wrote:


> What a load of CON$ervative crap.


I think that this is the point when I realize that trying to debate anything with a moron who can't use the word Conservative without trying to appear clever by changing the "s" to a "$" probably isn't worth the time I have spent....sigh, oh well.


----------



## barry1960

Pale Rider said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do Beck, Limbaugh and Hannity all have in common?
> 
> They all PISS OFF liberals by exposing them with the truth about their underhanded, socialist, agenda, and that is why I listen to all three of them when I have the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This the scary part. Some people actually take these radio entertainers seriously and soak in their misinformation. Then they regurgitate this information back out as if it were truth.
> 
> Your time would be better spent reading a book than listening to this radio tripe. If you listen in your car, turn the channel to easy listening music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there's nothing scary about the truth. If you can prove any one of them is lying, call them, prove it. Otherwise you're just another empty liberal voice on the internet spreading some line of pure bull shit.
> 
> Conservatives want to hear the facts. That's why more people listen to Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh than all your liberal, piece of shit, lame stream media outlets put together. So enjoy your dough headed minority, and keep listening to the likes of those morons like stewart, who are purely, nothing but comedians.
Click to expand...


You have been brainwashed. Talking heads have great power over the weak-minded. You do not want to hear facts, it appears you just want to have your own uninformed opinions validated over and over again. Does that make you FEEL intelligent?

The problem with Beck, Limbaugh and Hannity is that people actually listen to them. What we need in this country is intelligent discourse. These three inhibit such. Our country is becoming increasing politically divided and this endangers democracy and makes our government more difficult to run efficiently.

I love the way you overgeneralized. "Conservatives want to hear facts." Does that mean the ALL conservatives want to hear facts and that all non-conservatives do not wish to hear facts? And what is your definition of FACTS? I am guessing your definition of a FACT is whatever comes out of the mouth of a right wing talk show host.

You have made the assumption that I am a liberal. I guess it is your weak attempt to build a strawman arguement. Then again, perhaps I meet your definition of a liberal. After all I do not think President Obama is a socialist. Now you have made a challenge to prove that these talk show hosts are lying. They have referred to President Obama as a marxist and a socialist. Look up the definition of either and it will show that our president is neither. There you have it, the talk show hosts are either very ignorant or lying.


----------



## Founder

George Costanza said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, all three of them are immensely annoying.
Click to expand...


*You're on Ignore now for being inane and unfunny. *


----------



## Samson

Gem said:


> Edthecynic Wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of CON$ervative crap.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that this is the point when I realize that trying to debate anything with a moron who can't use the word Conservative without trying to appear clever by changing the "s" to a "$" probably isn't worth the time I have spent....sigh, oh well.
Click to expand...




$orry.


----------



## Founder

rdean said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous of treason?  Now that IS funny.
> 
> Hey, let's call Sean and see if he will give a "concert" to raise money for Glenn and Rush.  We could pretend it's to help the children of American Veterans.  That always works.
Click to expand...


*You  are unfunny, unconstructive, and uninformative. You are now on Ignore. Bye Bye. *


----------



## Founder

JakeStarkey said:


> Rush has ensured that the GOP will be in the minority until he retires or dies or goes to jail.



Your post is inaccurate, uninformative, unimaginative, unintellectual, and unconstructive deserving of your being put on permanent Ignore.


----------



## Founder

Flopper said:


> I think all political talk shows, both left and right are ridiculous.  The host attacks the opposition with quotes pulled out of context, monologues designed to convince not educate, and authorities that are paid to support the host's opinion.  Naturally, most of the callers or guest support the host.  Callers and guest that don't agree with the host are cut off or interrupted with leading or rhetorical questions.  Sometimes the host will get a caller or a guest that's a real loony. The host will then let the guest ramble on just to prove how dumb the opposition is.  It's like having a trial with a prosecution and no defense.



*Very Correct Flopper, HOWEVER, that is the nature of all communication in one way or another. The MSM is even worse at doing that very same thing. So, it is interesting that you can see that in Conservative Talk Radio, but are, seemingly, unable to see that in the major Liberal Networks including Public radio and TV. If you want to be even-handed, then be even-handed. What is sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander. 
*


----------



## Founder

Flopper said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they didn't work hard or that they weren't successful.  They seem to appeal to people that need to be constantly reassurance that their political beliefs are right. Or as Rush said, "Tune in and I will tell you what to think".  Maybe left wing talk radio is not very successful because liberals don't need that  reassurance.
Click to expand...


* You Were Sure You Were Right Until You Thought! 

Your point is quite artful, but wrong. Liberals are well represented by the MSM (Main Steam Media) and have no need at all of Talk Radio to get their "reassurance." *


----------



## Founder

uscitizen said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, all three of them are immensely annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To you yes. To their audiences no. And their audiences dwarf that of leftist talk radio and cable TV. And seeing as the New York Times has published their study showing the Tea Party has a higher average intelligence than the rest of the population.....I'd say maybe you should join them and watch these men also. You could learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watch brief periods of The hate and fear mongers.
> They need to be part of the solution instead of part of the problem.
Click to expand...


*You Can't Have It All*

*You have a point, but remember these Talk guys, and gals, are, and must be, first of all, entertainers. They are NOT political leaders, we have other people to do that, for example Sarah, Sarah, Sarah! 

They do what they do, and others must do the rest. I too think they should do more doing, but you can only get so much out of the troops you have. I wish they would deal with some subjects they presently ignore, one of which is how Conservatives are destroying this country, by killing most of their kids with birth control. But, they wouldn't dare touch that subject for the obvious reason it would kill their show. So you can't have it all in any one person. *


----------



## Founder

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity banged nails and Rush worked as a P.R. man for the Kansas City Royals for several years.
> 
> You really ought to get such easily verifiable facts straight, Skeezicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about.  What did he say that contradicts what you said?
> 
> Wow dude.  Are you slow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Clearly you are. Especially since that part that contradicts what he said *is in bold*.
> 
> I was really unaware that construction and PR jobs were in the radio industry.
Click to expand...


*This kind of remark by Zona  is exactly why I have Zona "dude" on permanent Ignore.*


----------



## Founder

Samson said:


> They are Boring



*And you are boring, saying they are boring. You are now on Ignore for being boring. *


----------



## Founder

Dr.House said:


> What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autozona wants to have each of their love children....
Click to expand...


*Not funny, annoying, your wine glass, and superciliousness, gets you on Ignore with me "Dr" House  *


----------



## Founder

ElmerMudd said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> There divisive rhetoric helps their pocket books more than it does the political agenda they claim to support.
> There schtick is ratings and money. They do not make more money if legislation is passed ands that is how the system is changed.
> What they do hinders legislation being passed to help their side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what do you think would "help" their side?  This I GOT to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should be telling me.
> 
> Your question shows their and yours non-constructive tactics.
> 
> You or they are not proposing or thinking about legislation to help the conservative agenda. It is all about name calling and obstructing any legislation the democrats put forth even if the legislation made sense for conservative issues.
> 
> The healthcare was going throug. Insterad of understanding reality and participating to have pro conservativer issues included in the bill they said don't participate in the bill at all. There could have been more tort reform as part of the bill with constructive participation. There could have been elimination of restictions for selling insurance between statelines.
> 
> The refusal to participate in the wall street lregulation reform. Regulation of wall street to benefirt main street is a coinservative goal.
> 
> The rhetoric is don't work with the democrats.
> 
> If you are smart you want some of what you want if you cannot get all of what you want. The rhetoric is if you cannot get all you want don't participate. It inflames the differences. It increases the hate of the other side and helps their ratings.
Click to expand...


*Elmer, first off, you have got to edit and spell check your posts if you want any respect at all, second, you have a valid point hiding in there but you stand in the way of it. 

Yes, you can sometimes get more by constructive participation and dialog than you can by just saying no, but that is not the whole enchilada. Other things are at work, and I think the GOP played the thing about right. We will see in November and 2012. *


----------



## Founder

Flopper said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teaching people in a way that makes people want to come listen to you isn't a good thing?
> 
> Entertaining people in a way that is bother fun and informative isn't a good thing?
> 
> Encouraging people to be self reliant isn't a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I thought this thread was about Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh?
> Who are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teacher? - No
> Propagandist? - Yes
> 
> Every other sentence uttered by these guys are filled with hate, sarcasm, and contempt.  More hate, more polarization, more do nothing Congresses, just what this country needs.
Click to expand...


*You are the pot calling the kettle black. The Liberal MSM does it to us, and then we learn and do it to them. Stop whining and get on the right side. *


----------



## Founder

sweetie said:


> ...for years, all i could get on radio was ruse windbag, insane hannitwitty, glen wreck, etc. festering republican peckerheads galore..whose whole shticks could be adequately replaced by a parrot trained to squawk, 'republican good/better, democrat bad/worse'.. (they'd save illion$!!)
> 
> ...i got all exicited when i heard about a new station in town..'a new choice, a new voice'..so i tuned in..maddow, shultz, press, etc..whose whole shticks could be adequately replaced by a parrot trained to squawk, 'democrat good/better, republican bad/worse'
> 
> ...republicrats, i hope someone pees in your water jug..
> 
> ..the rest of you, have a good day!..



*You get the prize for unfunny, uneducated, time wasting. The prize is you are on my Ignore list. Good Day! And get off the sauce please before you hurt someone. *


----------



## Founder

Douger said:


> I'll tell you what they have in common.
> They're asshole magnets.
> Murkastan is loaded with assholes and their wealth is proof of it.




*Thank God, I can put you on Ignore. This is getting better and better. *


----------



## geauxtohell

Dude said:


> Rush worked as a P.R. man for the Kansas City Royals for several years.



That's not a job.  That's a sentence.

I'd like to add that 2/3 of these men have struggled with serious addiction problems.


----------



## Madeline

Gem wrote:



> In my opinion...the vastly more important question regarding Beck, Hannity, and Limbaugh is whether or not what they are saying is valid and truthful. To dismiss their opinions because they don't have a degree, didn't serve in the military, etc. is to dismiss the opinions of anyone else who doesn't fit those specifications.



Of course.  I completely agree.  If it is raining frogs, who _cares_ if the weatherman went to college.  Shout "F-R-O-G-S!" to the listeners.

But this is what I see far too many do.

Glenn says "F-R-O-G-S!" on a show that is never quite a news program and never quite an opinion show....something in the middle.  That hyberization itself makes me very nervous.

I don't listen to Rush anymore, and have never heard Sean, but judging from the numbers here who seem to regard them as the Trinity of Truth, I assume Rush and Sean also hollar "F-R-O-G-S!"

Not one of these three ever presents live, on the ground reporting by a journalist as to the "F-R-O-G-S!" said to be falling.  The numbers don't seem to add up.  The evidence always seems to be anecdotal reports by viewers, who phone in "F-R-O-G-S!" reports, etc.  Glenn begins talking about "F-R-O-G-S!" emergency equipment kits and conspiracies to conceal the imminent risk from all of us.  It seems like it could be true.  It even sometimes seems like it is probably true.

But is it true?  You need to bear in mind, I grew up on Walter Chronkite and Edward M. Murrow.   In that era, if Chronkite had a story on the war in Vietnam, he did the intro and then said....and now, George Smith, our CBS correspondent in Saigon  with more on this.   There'd be footage of George, showing what he had seen as he spoke from the place where it happened.  This kind of newsgathering and dedication to the truth was a huge reason why folks my age talk about "seeing the Vietnam War in their living rooms".  And it is an experience of truth and dedication to truth you are _not_ having when you watch Glenn, Rush and Sean.

No news outlet today adheres to the high standards of the Chronkite era, but in my view, Glenn, Rush and Sean deviate from it more than most.  When I see reports of "proof that the government knew the 9/11 terrorists attacks were going to happen in advance" on Glenn's show, but I never see a single document, interview with a government employee, etc.  I am concerned.  When he reports stories like this and yet CNN, ABC, NBC, CBS, NT Times, Washington Post, and every other mainstream news outlet remains silent on this alleged story, I find it IMPOSSIBLE to believe Glenn.  I'm anxious, angry and terrified...but I know I have no reason to be.  I have been manipulated.  Glenn has no such story because it is NOT true.  Then I get pissed and stop watching Glenn for awhile, again.  Until the next time.

Do you see my point?  "Obama is a Communist"; "The White House Plan to Destroy Christianity Revealed", "Health Care Bill Set To Destroy America", "Will We Still Have Children After Next Year?"....and stories of these kind would be splashed across every news media banner in the WORLD if they were true.   NO ONE could suppress news this alarming.  

So when people tell me they believe that "F-R-O-G-S!" really happened because "they saw it on Glenn's show" and that's it, they're done, no more data need try to enter their thinking, it scares me.  Someone who mistakes propoganda for truth is the slave of his propogandist.

You needn't agree with me about Glenn, Rush and Sean.  I'd actually rather you didn't. Don't replace your judgment with mine...or anyone else's.  

Just ponder what I have written, if you would, Gem.  You write like a bright, reflective person and I have enjoyed discussing this with you.


----------



## geauxtohell

Founder said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what they have in common.
> They're asshole magnets.
> Murkastan is loaded with assholes and their wealth is proof of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank God, I can put you on Ignore. This is getting better and better. *
Click to expand...



Putting posters on ignore is a sign of mental weakness.


----------



## ElmerMudd

geauxtohell said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what they have in common.
> They're asshole magnets.
> Murkastan is loaded with assholes and their wealth is proof of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank God, I can put you on Ignore. This is getting better and better. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Putting posters on ignore is a sign of mental weakness.
Click to expand...


Giving up just like Sarah Palin.

It is a common trait for these like thinking people


----------



## Rinata

Gem said:


> It seems that the OP is attempting to proffer the idea that only the college educated can possibly possess the intelligence needed to be responsible for providing opinions to the masses.  Also, that only people who have served in the military and people who have served the government in some form should be permitted to discuss issues relating to these areas publicly.
> 
> Am I reading this right?  I want to make sure that I am before I continue.



I think you are right.


----------



## Rinata

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamarrhoidal Rinata here's a challenge ferya:Wasn't Obami Salami a TWENTY YEAR tenured GRADUATE of the Cathedral Of Hate run by a Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright ? Didn't this Racist Freak Wright state that  one of the most Notorious anti-Semite and WHITEY-Haters in American History, Louis Farrakhan of the Nation of Islam, is/was his "friend and idol" ? Didn't both of these Black Racist Nutjobs travel together to congratulate the TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya for his accomplishments shortly after the Lockerbe Disaster when he was declared an enemy of America ? Wasn't Obami Salami the cherry-picked choice of the notoriously corrupt commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catcher's can't get elected ?
> 
> And, howzabout the fact that Obami Salami kicked off his Senatorial Career from the house of his buddy, the UNREPENTANT, HOMICIDAL MANIACAL COMMIE TERRORIST Bill Ayers ?????
> 
> Are these NATIONALLY KNOWN FACTS WITHOUT SUBSTANCE ???????
> 
> Huh ??????
> 
> Awaiting your delusional and insipid response, you Obamarrhoidal lemming .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nuts. Did you actually think I was going to read and respond to your ranting?? Dream on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly. I gave you more credit than you deserve. I doubt if you can read with any degree of understanding.
> 
> BTW, you did respond. Apparently, you do not know the meaning of the word "respond".
> 
> The fact that you are also mischaracterizing my post which is not a rant but a list of NATIONALLY KNOWN FACTS ABOUT THE DISCREDITED POLITICAL CHARLATAN Obami Salami further underlines the fact that you are a benighted nincompoop........full of poopy-doopy.
Click to expand...


You asked me to respond to your rant. I didn't. That's what I meant, fool. Are you seriously going to say you did not understand that?? Damn!!! You're dumber than I thought. Now quit bothering me. You're like a friggin fly.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Gautama is a loon, Rinata.  Understand he is here for only for chuckles and grins.


----------



## sitarro

Gem said:


> Edthecynic Wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be sore just because I chopped you off at the knees before you could argue that people CAN be knowledgeable without having experience. Since the CON$ you defend say someone can't be knowledgeable without experience, then that "logic" applies to the CON$ also.
> Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I get your silly little point.  It doesn't stop it from being wrong, and my original question from being valid.  Why would I be sore?  You're the one whose arguing poorly, lol.
> 
> I wanted to make sure that I was reading the OP correctly - that he feels it is dangerous that Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck are dangerous not because they say inaccurate or inflammatory things, but rather because they do not possess the necessary requirements, in his opinion, to be heard.  From what I have read - that seems to be the assertion, no one has argued effectively that this isn't what was meant.  Therefore, yes...my point is that such an assertion is asinine.
> 
> What I think is funny...and why your point is invalid...is because you assume that I give two sh*ts whether Limbaugh agrees with the asinine original post or doesn't.  Limbaugh, Hannity, and Beck could all be in complete agreement that no one without military experience should be allowed to speak on military issues...it wouldn't make it right.
> 
> Now, to respond to your issue of Limbaugh's opinion of Obama's lack of military service... Considering the fact that the Left was patently disinterested in the question of military service as a prerequisite for serving as President when Clinton served...but FASCINATED by the subject when Kerry was running...then SUDDENLY disinterested again when Obama was President is certainly an interesting bit of political theater...and, in my opinion...is probably what Limbaugh is highlighting by bringing up Obama's lack of service...I would guess that what Limbaugh is doing is SATIRIZING people like you...who refuse to see the absolute hypocrisy of the media not caring, then caring, then not caring about military service as it suits their needs.  He seems to do that quite a bit...enjoying watching the liberals hop around in indignation as they pretend to think (or are so dumb they actually believe) that he is serious about what he was saying.  But having never heard Limbaugh speak about Obama's lack of military service...I'm just theorizing.
Click to expand...


Bingo........ Limbaugh is a brilliant satirist, one of his best qualities. He also has an incredible sense of humor and doesn't take himself as seriously as the left do, he's actually quite humble. Like Obama, he has a very impressive research staff that he can depend on to help him with the details of what he chooses to discuss. After over 20 years of political interest and discussion as his profession, it would be asinine to assume he is just an entertainer............ hell, the only reason Obama made it as far as he has is the fact that he was entertaining at giving speeches while revealing nothing about himself or his plans for this country. Obama had a team of 2,500 researchers during his 2 year, 730,000,000 dollar campaign......... obviously having a law degree from Harvard wasn't that big of a help to him. He had never had a real job, never served in the military, barely showed up at the government "jobs" he did have.......... he isn't qualified to be a talk show host, much less the Commander In Chief and President of The United States, that fact is painfully obvious every day.


----------



## sitarro

ElmerMudd said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank God, I can put you on Ignore. This is getting better and better. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting posters on ignore is a sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giving up just like Sarah Palin.
> 
> It is a common trait for these like thinking people
Click to expand...


Let's settle this right now asshole, what should Sarah Palin have done? She actually did the noble thing, something that most ego driven politicians wouldn't think of, relinquish the power they all crave for the betterment of the State and people she was in charge of. The bullshit lawsuits have stopped and the state has a Governor that doesn't have to waste time addressing them, what would you have done differently?


----------



## geauxtohell

sitarro said:


> Let's settle this right now asshole, what should Sarah Palin have done? She actually did the noble thing, something that most ego driven politicians wouldn't think of, relinquish the power they all crave for the betterment of the State and people she was in charge of. The bullshit lawsuits have stopped and the state has a Governor that doesn't have to waste time addressing them, what would you have done differently?



What should she have done?  Cashed in on her fleeting popularity in an attempt to pad her nest and retire early.

That wasn't the honorable thing to do and it says nothing about her devotion to duty and public service, but you can't blame the lady for sacrificing her political career at the alter of the almighty American dollar.  

If you are suggesting that removing governors as a matter of course is a simple issue of frivolous litigation, then you apparently think that weak people run this world.

If Anchorage was too tough for Sarah, Washington sure as hell would have been too tough for her.  In fact, I don't think she left because she couldn't handle it.  I think she left to case in.

Can't blame her for that, but let's just stop acting like she is this dynamic leader that stands like a stone wall in the face of the incoming fire.

She is not.


----------



## Rinata

Gatekeeper said:


> It would seem trying to link the lack of a college education, serving in the military or holding public office has some bearing on the level of competence or incompetence that someone rises to. IMHO it has, in most cases, nothing to do with someones *ability to achieve*.
> 
> I would prefer to have someone with plain old common sense and street smarts heading some venture, instead of some,not all, college graduate who thinks they are the latest super genius to hit the ground running. The ability to achieve varies with each individual regardless of their 'officially recognized education'.
> 
> I can almost detect a jealousy along with some other 'stuff', even though I have my dislikes for Hannity and others, they have accomplished, financially anyway, more than 90% of the people around them, including here in USMB.
> 
> The fault, if you will, lays at the doorsteps of the non-thinkers who follow others at the drop of a hat and are *too lazy to research issues* and* formulate an individual opinion* WITHOUT being influenced by some popular carnival barker, talking head, or others looking to win a popularity contest.



That is the absolute truth. You hit that old nail right on the head.


----------



## Rinata

Gem said:


> Edthecynic Wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be sore just because I chopped you off at the knees before you could argue that people CAN be knowledgeable without having experience. Since the CON$ you defend say someone can't be knowledgeable without experience, then that "logic" applies to the CON$ also.
> Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I get your silly little point.  It doesn't stop it from being wrong, and my original question from being valid.  Why would I be sore?  You're the one whose arguing poorly, lol.
> 
> I wanted to make sure that I was reading the OP correctly - that he feels it is dangerous that Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck are dangerous not because they say inaccurate or inflammatory things, but rather because they do not possess the necessary requirements, in his opinion, to be heard.  From what I have read - that seems to be the assertion, no one has argued effectively that this isn't what was meant.  Therefore, yes...my point is that such an assertion is asinine.
> 
> What I think is funny...and why your point is invalid...is because you assume that I give two sh*ts whether Limbaugh agrees with the asinine original post or doesn't.  Limbaugh, Hannity, and Beck could all be in complete agreement that no one without military experience should be allowed to speak on military issues...it wouldn't make it right.
> 
> Now, to respond to your issue of Limbaugh's opinion of Obama's lack of military service... Considering the fact that the Left was patently disinterested in the question of military service as a prerequisite for serving as President when Clinton served...but FASCINATED by the subject when Kerry was running...then SUDDENLY disinterested again when Obama was President is certainly an interesting bit of political theater...and, in my opinion...is probably what Limbaugh is highlighting by bringing up Obama's lack of service...I would guess that what Limbaugh is doing is SATIRIZING people like you...who refuse to see the absolute hypocrisy of the media not caring, then caring, then not caring about military service as it suits their needs.  He seems to do that quite a bit...enjoying watching the liberals hop around in indignation as they pretend to think (or are so dumb they actually believe) that he is serious about what he was saying.  But having never heard Limbaugh speak about Obama's lack of military service...I'm just theorizing.
Click to expand...


Sure you are. I think you're playing games. But I don't want you to take that the wrong way. Maybe it isn't true. After all, I am just theorizing.


----------



## Rinata

Founder said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what they have in common.
> They're asshole magnets.
> Murkastan is loaded with assholes and their wealth is proof of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank God, I can put you on Ignore. This is getting better and better. *
Click to expand...


Damn!!! You're a long winded broad, aren't you??


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Rinata said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edthecynic Wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be sore just because I chopped you off at the knees before you could argue that people CAN be knowledgeable without having experience. Since the CON$ you defend say someone can't be knowledgeable without experience, then that "logic" applies to the CON$ also.
> Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I get your silly little point.  It doesn't stop it from being wrong, and my original question from being valid.  Why would I be sore?  You're the one whose arguing poorly, lol.
> 
> I wanted to make sure that I was reading the OP correctly - that he feels it is dangerous that Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck are dangerous not because they say inaccurate or inflammatory things, but rather because they do not possess the necessary requirements, in his opinion, to be heard.  From what I have read - that seems to be the assertion, no one has argued effectively that this isn't what was meant.  Therefore, yes...my point is that such an assertion is asinine.
> 
> What I think is funny...and why your point is invalid...is because you assume that I give two sh*ts whether Limbaugh agrees with the asinine original post or doesn't.  Limbaugh, Hannity, and Beck could all be in complete agreement that no one without military experience should be allowed to speak on military issues...it wouldn't make it right.
> 
> Now, to respond to your issue of Limbaugh's opinion of Obama's lack of military service... Considering the fact that the Left was patently disinterested in the question of military service as a prerequisite for serving as President when Clinton served...but FASCINATED by the subject when Kerry was running...then SUDDENLY disinterested again when Obama was President is certainly an interesting bit of political theater...and, in my opinion...is probably what Limbaugh is highlighting by bringing up Obama's lack of service...I would guess that what Limbaugh is doing is SATIRIZING people like you...who refuse to see the absolute hypocrisy of the media not caring, then caring, then not caring about military service as it suits their needs.  He seems to do that quite a bit...enjoying watching the liberals hop around in indignation as they pretend to think (or are so dumb they actually believe) that he is serious about what he was saying.  But having never heard Limbaugh speak about Obama's lack of military service...I'm just theorizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you are. I think you're playing games. But I don't want you to take that the wrong way. Maybe it isn't true. After all, I am just theorizing.
Click to expand...


Sounds like he nailed it.... Clinton was a draft dodger.. and that was good.  Kerry was a faux hero.. and that was good... even when he set about trashing thevery people he served with. Bush served in the Nat'l Guard to avoid Vietnam.. that was bad.  McCain was a POW... that was ridiculed.  Carter served in the Navy... that was good.  Obama views the military with great disdain... and this is good.

Yes... very consistent.


----------



## Rinata

JakeStarkey said:


> Gautama is a loon, Rinata.  Understand he is here for only for chuckles and grins.



Thank you, Jake. It sounds like him.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

OH.. and protesting at soldiers funerals holding signs claimng their deaths were good.... PATRIOTIC!!!

Protesting ever encroaching government and repressive spending and taxation..... TERRORISTS!!!!


----------



## Rinata

sitarro said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting posters on ignore is a sign of mental weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving up just like Sarah Palin.
> 
> It is a common trait for these like thinking people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's settle this right now asshole, what should Sarah Palin have done? She actually did the noble thing, something that most ego driven politicians wouldn't think of, relinquish the power they all crave for the betterment of the State and people she was in charge of. The bullshit lawsuits have stopped and the state has a Governor that doesn't have to waste time addressing them, what would you have done differently?
Click to expand...


You poor thing!!!


----------



## Rinata

soggy in nola said:


> rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic wrote:
> 
> 
> Of course i get your silly little point.  It doesn't stop it from being wrong, and my original question from being valid.  Why would i be sore?  You're the one whose arguing poorly, lol.
> 
> I wanted to make sure that i was reading the op correctly - that he feels it is dangerous that hannity, limbaugh and beck are dangerous not because they say inaccurate or inflammatory things, but rather because they do not possess the necessary requirements, in his opinion, to be heard.  From what i have read - that seems to be the assertion, no one has argued effectively that this isn't what was meant.  Therefore, yes...my point is that such an assertion is asinine.
> 
> What i think is funny...and why your point is invalid...is because you assume that i give two sh*ts whether limbaugh agrees with the asinine original post or doesn't.  Limbaugh, hannity, and beck could all be in complete agreement that no one without military experience should be allowed to speak on military issues...it wouldn't make it right.
> 
> Now, to respond to your issue of limbaugh's opinion of obama's lack of military service... Considering the fact that the left was patently disinterested in the question of military service as a prerequisite for serving as president when clinton served...but fascinated by the subject when kerry was running...then suddenly disinterested again when obama was president is certainly an interesting bit of political theater...and, in my opinion...is probably what limbaugh is highlighting by bringing up obama's lack of service...i would guess that what limbaugh is doing is satirizing people like you...who refuse to see the absolute hypocrisy of the media not caring, then caring, then not caring about military service as it suits their needs.  He seems to do that quite a bit...enjoying watching the liberals hop around in indignation as they pretend to think (or are so dumb they actually believe) that he is serious about what he was saying.  But having never heard limbaugh speak about obama's lack of military service...i'm just theorizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure you are. I think you're playing games. But i don't want you to take that the wrong way. Maybe it isn't true. After all, i am just theorizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like he nailed it.... Clinton was a draft dodger.. And that was good.  Kerry was a faux hero.. And that was good... Even when he set about trashing thevery people he served with. Bush served in the nat'l guard to avoid vietnam.. That was bad.  Mccain was a pow... That was ridiculed.  Carter served in the navy... That was good.  Obama views the military with great disdain... And this is good.
> 
> Yes... Very consistent.
Click to expand...


----------



## sitarro

Rinata said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving up just like Sarah Palin.
> 
> It is a common trait for these like thinking people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's settle this right now asshole, what should Sarah Palin have done? She actually did the noble thing, something that most ego driven politicians wouldn't think of, relinquish the power they all crave for the betterment of the State and people she was in charge of. The bullshit lawsuits have stopped and the state has a Governor that doesn't have to waste time addressing them, what would you have done differently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor thing!!!
Click to expand...


Don't give me that faux sentiment, you are the one that everyone needs to feel sorry for. You swallow every drop of garbage that the democrat party ejaculates down your throat, the idea of that is really disturbing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

sitarro often has the ejaculation fantasies.  Hmmm. . . why?


----------



## sitarro

JakeStarkey said:


> sitarro often has the ejaculation fantasies.  Hmmm. . . why?



Where would you get that idea Jake, projecting your own fantasies on me?


----------



## sitarro

Rinata said:


> soggy in nola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure you are. I think you're playing games. But i don't want you to take that the wrong way. Maybe it isn't true. After all, i am just theorizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like he nailed it.... Clinton was a draft dodger.. And that was good.  Kerry was a faux hero.. And that was good... Even when he set about trashing thevery people he served with. Bush served in the nat'l guard to avoid vietnam.. That was bad.  Mccain was a pow... That was ridiculed.  Carter served in the navy... That was good.  Obama views the military with great disdain... And this is good.
> 
> Yes... Very consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 10086
Click to expand...


Piss poor Photoshop work that was obviously done by a detail deficient, liberal dimwit.


----------



## edthecynic

sitarro said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soggy in nola said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like he nailed it.... Clinton was a draft dodger.. And that was good.  Kerry was a faux hero.. And that was good... Even when he set about trashing thevery people he served with. Bush served in the nat'l guard to avoid vietnam.. That was bad.  Mccain was a pow... That was ridiculed.  Carter served in the navy... That was good.  Obama views the military with great disdain... And this is good.
> 
> Yes... Very consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10086
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss poor Photoshop work that was obviously done by a detail deficient, liberal dimwit.
Click to expand...

The middle finger was not photoshopped, the dog was replaced with a flag to protect the innocent.
Here is president Middle Finger giving the "one finger victory salute."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVynnbx1Xsc]YouTube - Bush Giving the Finger[/ame]


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

??


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

What's the big deal?  Obama gives all of America the "one fingered salute" daily.


----------



## JakeStarkey

sitarro said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soggy in nola said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like he nailed it.... Clinton was a draft dodger.. And that was good.  Kerry was a faux hero.. And that was good... Even when he set about trashing thevery people he served with. Bush served in the nat'l guard to avoid vietnam.. That was bad.  Mccain was a pow... That was ridiculed.  Carter served in the navy... That was good.  Obama views the military with great disdain... And this is good.
> 
> Yes... Very consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10086
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss poor Photoshop work that was obviously done by a detail deficient, liberal dimwit.
Click to expand...


The Rabbi is not going to be happy with that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Soggy, you got the President you deserved.


----------



## Madeline

Sorry to hijack this thread but honestly, I just have to ask Founder a few questions.  I'll just be a second here.  Pardon me.  Not trying to cut in line.

*  Is there an award for *Most Members on Ignore On USMB* today?  An iPad maybe?  Cuz I really, really really crave an IPad.....

*  Do you Announce *Every Fucking Thing You Do Like You Are Queen of USMB* every day, or is today just special?  Is it *Act Like An Attention Whore Day* here on USMB?

*  In what universe would anyone -- even the members in the line of your hair-trigger AK-47 Ignore Button -- give two shits who you do and do not have on Ignore or even more oddly, what "basis" you used to "decide" to put them there?  Are you suffering the delusion that *We Are All Watching You*?  Cuz they can treat that now, so's you know.....you need not wear the tinfoil hat forever.

*  "Permanent Ignore"?  Are most members going to your own personal Ignore Purgatory till they...what?  Repent?  Assuming anyone did, how would you know about it?  You are IGNORING them...remember?

*  Do you grasp the fundamentals of the concept "to ignore"?  

Lemme see if I can explain:

To attack =/= to ignore
To annoy =/= to ignore
To argue with =/= to ignore
To label =/= to ignore

And most notably Founder:

To lump together for purposes of attacking, annoying. arguing with, and/or labeling en masse =/= to ignore

I know, I know... "to ignore" is a high level thinking sorta concept.  Very zen.  The act of being in no way active towards the object of no notice.  It's hard, I know.

TRY HARDER TO IGNORE THE IGNORED, Founder.

*  You get a prize today for *Most Posts To a Thread In a Row On USMB*?  How'd you do that, anyway?  Did you bribe the site owner to brown out all our ISPs for a nanosecond out of every minute?  I could have sworn that was not possible.  Prize wasn't that coveted iPad was it?

*  Have your lezzie crush on Sarah Palin, if you must.  The heart wants what the heart wants...I get it, I get it..  But don't mistake the host of a FOX NEWS show for someone who is "not a commentator like Rush" or the women who resigned in disgrace rather than face ethics complaint investigations as a "Political Leader".  She ain't Reagan in a skirt...she's Blagojevich in drag.  The gift that just keeps on giving...theater of the absurd.

*  Can I be ignored by you as well Founder?  Please?  Please?  Really ignored, now.  Not Pretend Ignored.  So's we're both clear on what it is I am asking you for.

*  How the hell do I find the USMB button that will allow ME to ignore YOU, Founder?  Have some mercy on me.  I'm fed up and my soda has gone flat whilst I was reading all your posts and trying to figure out who, what, when and why...and WTF.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Truly a magnificent rant, Madeline!   This is truly positive rep worthy.


----------



## Founder

geauxtohell said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what they have in common.
> They're asshole magnets.
> Murkastan is loaded with assholes and their wealth is proof of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank God, I can put you on Ignore. This is getting better and better. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Putting posters on ignore is a sign of mental weakness.
Click to expand...

 

*Well, now, thank you, you are just one more I don't have to be bothered with. Your statement says everything about you that I don't ever want to encounter again. There are good posters on here and I love them, and I am careful not to miss anything they say, then there are the other contentless persons I can do without. *


----------



## Founder

Madeline said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but honestly, I just have to ask Founder a few questions.  I'll just be a second here.  Pardon me.  Not trying to cut in line.
> 
> *  Is there an award for *Most Members on Ignore On USMB* today?  An iPad maybe?  Cuz I really, really really crave an IPad.....
> 
> *  Do you Announce *Every Fucking Thing You Do Like You Are Queen of USMB* every day, or is today just special?  Is it *Act Like An Attention Whore Day* here on USMB?
> 
> *  In what universe would anyone -- even the members in the line of your hair-trigger AK-47 Ignore Button -- give two shits who you do and do not have on Ignore or even more oddly, what "basis" you used to "decide" to put them there?  Are you suffering the delusion that *We Are All Watching You*?  Cuz they can treat that now, so's you know.....you need not wear the tinfoil hat forever.
> 
> *  "Permanent Ignore"?  Are most members going to your own personal Ignore Purgatory till they...what?  Repent?  Assuming anyone did, how would you know about it?  You are IGNORING them...remember?
> 
> *  Do you grasp the fundamentals of the concept "to ignore"?
> 
> Lemme see if I can explain:
> 
> To attack =/= to ignore
> To annoy =/= to ignore
> To argue with =/= to ignore
> To label =/= to ignore
> 
> And most notably Founder:
> 
> To lump together for purposes of attacking, annoying. arguing with, and/or labeling en masse =/= to ignore
> 
> I know, I know... "to ignore" is a high level thinking sorta concept.  Very zen.  The act of being in no way active towards the object of no notice.  It's hard, I know.
> 
> TRY HARDER TO IGNORE THE IGNORED, Founder.
> 
> *  You get a prize today for *Most Posts To a Thread In a Row On USMB*?  How'd you do that, anyway?  Did you bribe the site owner to brown out all our ISPs for a nanosecond out of every minute?  I could have sworn that was not possible.  Prize wasn't that coveted iPad was it?
> 
> *  Have your lezzie crush on Sarah Palin, if you must.  The heart wants what the heart wants...I get it, I get it..  But don't mistake the host of a FOX NEWS show for someone who is "not a commentator like Rush" or the women who resigned in disgrace rather than face ethics complaint investigations as a "Political Leader".  She ain't Reagan in a skirt...she's Blagojevich in drag.  The gift that just keeps on giving...theater of the absurd.
> 
> *  Can I be ignored by you as well Founder?  Please?  Please?  Really ignored, now.  Not Pretend Ignored.  So's we're both clear on what it is I am asking you for.
> 
> *  How the hell do I find the USMB button that will allow ME to ignore YOU, Founder?  Have some mercy on me.  I'm fed up and my soda has gone flat whilst I was reading all your posts and trying to figure out who, what, when and why...and WTF.



*There Is Respect And Then There Is Real True Love...

Now, I respect a lot of people on here, but love is harder to come by. You have pulled my heart-strings. So be assured, you will never be on MY Ignore list, trust me. 

You are the brightest, most entertaining, misinformed, shrew charmer I have encountered here. I think you top California Girl. Go ahead, beat me up, I love it, more chains, more whips. 

Really, you are the very kind of opponent that keeps on giving, and you know what, you can put me on Ignore if you dare, but if you did I would haunt your dreams. 

Look, we make the perfect Regis and Kelly, or whatever her name is. You know, like all the male-female public duos, that we love to love. What else can I say, but Madeline, Madeline, Madeline. *


----------



## midcan5

sitarro said:


> Another dipshit that feels a need to quote others, you have proven yourself to be nothing but a lackey for that imbecile in your lame ass avatar, who could possibly give a shit what you have to say? Obama is a lying, racist punk and surrounds himself with criminals and thugs, he is a useless sock puppet for Soros. I wonder if he has gotten use to Georgy's hand up his ass.



Lord that sure was intelligent. You sure are bright and articulate. Did it take you hours to come up with such an articulate, well phrased and insightful reply, or you just plan stupid. The latter my dumb friend, the latter - go back to the goons on dp where your idiocy fits.


----------



## Founder

Cuyo said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they have in Common?
> 
> They're all Phonies, and a bunch of Fake Conservatives.   (Especially Hannity)
> 
> Man that guy aggravates me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, unlike Limburgh and Beck, I believe Hannity is just so dense and stupid he doesn't realize he's full of shit.  Every second spent listening to his nonsensical drivel is like getting a lobotomy just a little bit.
Click to expand...


*Bye, and you know why! *


----------



## blu

people still pay attention to founder?? the dude is epic troll straight out of 4chan


----------



## Big Black Dog

> What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?



Let's see...  Just to name a few things in common:

1.  All are extremely intelligent and able to think for themselves.
2.  They all have much better bank accounts then I do.
3.  They don't care what people say about them speaking their minds.
4.  Liberals and other idiots hate them.
5.  What they say is more truthful than anything a Washington politician has to say.
6.  Any one of them would make a better President than what we currently have.

This is just a half-dozen things they all have in common.  There are many more.


----------



## skookerasbil

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Thats not all they have in common. They also have mega-TV/Radio ratings too!!!


Meanwhile, about 749 people/night watch Olbermann, Matthews and Maddow combined!!!


----------



## Rinata

sitarro said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's settle this right now asshole, what should Sarah Palin have done? She actually did the noble thing, something that most ego driven politicians wouldn't think of, relinquish the power they all crave for the betterment of the State and people she was in charge of. The bullshit lawsuits have stopped and the state has a Governor that doesn't have to waste time addressing them, what would you have done differently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give me that faux sentiment, you are the one that everyone needs to feel sorry for. You swallow every drop of garbage that the democrat party ejaculates down your throat, the idea of that is really disturbing.
Click to expand...


You express yourself like some stupid trollop and your comment is idiotic. You know nothing about me. Yet I am disturbing??? Look in the mirror again, it's your face that is pitiful, not mine.


----------



## Rinata

sitarro said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soggy in nola said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like he nailed it.... Clinton was a draft dodger.. And that was good.  Kerry was a faux hero.. And that was good... Even when he set about trashing thevery people he served with. Bush served in the nat'l guard to avoid vietnam.. That was bad.  Mccain was a pow... That was ridiculed.  Carter served in the navy... That was good.  Obama views the military with great disdain... And this is good.
> 
> Yes... Very consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10086
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss poor Photoshop work that was obviously done by a detail deficient, liberal dimwit.
Click to expand...


I don't know whether it is or not. I don't really care. I just wanted you to see my thoughts about what you said. How dumb you are.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me that faux sentiment, you are the one that everyone needs to feel sorry for. You swallow every drop of garbage that the democrat party ejaculates down your throat, the idea of that is really disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You express yourself like some stupid trollop and your comment is idiotic. You know nothing about me. Yet I am disturbing??? Look in the mirror again, it's your face that is pitiful, not mine.
Click to expand...


Maybe if you weren't so partisan people might not think poorly of you.


----------



## Madeline

Founder said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread but honestly, I just have to ask Founder a few questions.  I'll just be a second here.  Pardon me.  Not trying to cut in line.
> 
> *  Is there an award for *Most Members on Ignore On USMB* today?  An iPad maybe?  Cuz I really, really really crave an IPad.....
> 
> *  Do you Announce *Every Fucking Thing You Do Like You Are Queen of USMB* every day, or is today just special?  Is it *Act Like An Attention Whore Day* here on USMB?
> 
> *  In what universe would anyone -- even the members in the line of your hair-trigger AK-47 Ignore Button -- give two shits who you do and do not have on Ignore or even more oddly, what "basis" you used to "decide" to put them there?  Are you suffering the delusion that *We Are All Watching You*?  Cuz they can treat that now, so's you know.....you need not wear the tinfoil hat forever.
> 
> *  "Permanent Ignore"?  Are most members going to your own personal Ignore Purgatory till they...what?  Repent?  Assuming anyone did, how would you know about it?  You are IGNORING them...remember?
> 
> *  Do you grasp the fundamentals of the concept "to ignore"?
> 
> Lemme see if I can explain:
> 
> To attack =/= to ignore
> To annoy =/= to ignore
> To argue with =/= to ignore
> To label =/= to ignore
> 
> And most notably Founder:
> 
> To lump together for purposes of attacking, annoying. arguing with, and/or labeling en masse =/= to ignore
> 
> I know, I know... "to ignore" is a high level thinking sorta concept.  Very zen.  The act of being in no way active towards the object of no notice.  It's hard, I know.
> 
> TRY HARDER TO IGNORE THE IGNORED, Founder.
> 
> *  You get a prize today for *Most Posts To a Thread In a Row On USMB*?  How'd you do that, anyway?  Did you bribe the site owner to brown out all our ISPs for a nanosecond out of every minute?  I could have sworn that was not possible.  Prize wasn't that coveted iPad was it?
> 
> *  Have your lezzie crush on Sarah Palin, if you must.  The heart wants what the heart wants...I get it, I get it..  But don't mistake the host of a FOX NEWS show for someone who is "not a commentator like Rush" or the women who resigned in disgrace rather than face ethics complaint investigations as a "Political Leader".  She ain't Reagan in a skirt...she's Blagojevich in drag.  The gift that just keeps on giving...theater of the absurd.
> 
> *  Can I be ignored by you as well Founder?  Please?  Please?  Really ignored, now.  Not Pretend Ignored.  So's we're both clear on what it is I am asking you for.
> 
> *  How the hell do I find the USMB button that will allow ME to ignore YOU, Founder?  Have some mercy on me.  I'm fed up and my soda has gone flat whilst I was reading all your posts and trying to figure out who, what, when and why...and WTF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There Is Respect And Then There Is Real True Love...
> 
> Now, I respect a lot of people on here, but love is harder to come by. You have pulled my heart-strings. So be assured, you will never be on MY Ignore list, trust me.
> 
> You are the brightest, most entertaining, misinformed, shrew charmer I have encountered here. I think you top California Girl. Go ahead, beat me up, I love it, more chains, more whips.
> 
> Really, you are the very kind of opponent that keeps on giving, and you know what, you can put me on Ignore if you dare, but if you did I would haunt your dreams.
> 
> Look, we make the perfect Regis and Kelly, or whatever her name is. You know, like all the male-female public duos, that we love to love. What else can I say, but Madeline, Madeline, Madeline. *
Click to expand...


Well, now fuck it all to hell and back and slap me with a cold dead cockpiece.

Undone by fun.

Beat out by banter.

Surprise-ies not lies-ies.

Damn, and I was  this = [ ] close to getting the dirt on this Infamous USMB Ignore Button Death Ray, too.  I could FEEL that thing, I tell ya.  It was MINE.

Slipped right through my fingers!

&#9834; &#9835; I have the wedding bell blues now too, *Founder "...but I will haunt your dreams..." USMB Attention Whore Extraordinare!!!!!*! &#9834; &#9834; &#9835;

Anyone who can take a blast of Certified Yankee Girl Scout Bitchery full on the face and laugh about it HAS to be an okay woman -- somewhere, deep inside!

&#9829; &#9829; &#9829; Wanna fuck?  &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madeline

Count Dracula said:


> ...more truthful.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be a pendatic asswipe or nuthin', Count Dracula, but a thing is either true or it is not true. There are no "degrees of truthfulness", ergo, nothing can be said to be "more truthful".....
> 
> Now, there are such things as POVs, which are in fact relative.  I hear there's a Theory of Relativity even, about that very notion.
> 
> But a fact either did occur/exist in the manner described, or it did not.
> 
> Let me demonstrate this:
> 
> Things That Are True:
> 
> I was born.
> 
> I have not yet died.
> 
> You are a grammatically imprecise writer aka a writer with a crappy vocabulary at times.
> 
> Things That Are Not True:
> 
> I just died.
> 
> See?
> 
> You may have a POV but who the hell can tell if you fail so miserably  grammatically aka vocabulary-ially that you self-contradict inside a single declarative sentence.
> 
> Things That Are Relative aka, Subjective:
> 
> Doubtless, someone can tell what the operation of your mind was at the exact point in time that you wrote the offending nonsense.  That someone, however, is not me.
> 
> Wanna give the post another go, or no longer give a fuck if "people like me" have intuitive skills strong enough to outpace your obtuscification "skill" aka crappy vocabulary/grammar skills?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me that faux sentiment, you are the one that everyone needs to feel sorry for. You swallow every drop of garbage that the democrat party ejaculates down your throat, the idea of that is really disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You express yourself like some stupid trollop and your comment is idiotic. You know nothing about me. Yet I am disturbing??? Look in the mirror again, it's your face that is pitiful, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't so partisan people might not think poorly of you.
Click to expand...


Let's see, from the first day I was cussed out and called names because I am a liberal. Yet you are telling me that this is my fault?? So what should I have done, do you think?? Be a little wuss that let them insult me and just take it so that they will like me and not think poorly of me??   I'm sorry, but giving advice is just not your thing.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You express yourself like some stupid trollop and your comment is idiotic. You know nothing about me. Yet I am disturbing??? Look in the mirror again, it's your face that is pitiful, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't so partisan people might not think poorly of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see, from the first day I was cussed out and called names because I am a liberal. Yet you are telling me that this is my fault?? So what should I have done, do you think?? Be a little wuss that let them insult me and just take it so that they will like me and not think poorly of me??   I'm sorry, but giving advice is just not your thing.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Heaven forbid you treat people the way you want to be treated. Totally unreasonable there.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't so partisan people might not think poorly of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, from the first day I was cussed out and called names because I am a liberal. Yet you are telling me that this is my fault?? So what should I have done, do you think?? Be a little wuss that let them insult me and just take it so that they will like me and not think poorly of me??   I'm sorry, but giving advice is just not your thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Heaven forbid you treat people the way you want to be treated. Totally unreasonable there.
Click to expand...


I just told you what happened and you let it go in one ear and out the other. When I came here I did not have an attitude. The minute I said something good about Obama, I was blasted!!! I was called stupid, idiot, bitch, stupid bitch, fuck you, ass hole, and those are the most popular. And I still get called that all the time.

So since you decided to pursue this today, let me ask you a question. Not once have you mentioned Yurt, California Girl, Si Modo, Pale Rider, the Elvis wannabe, DiveCon, Meister, Missourian, Mudwhistle, and WillowTree, to name just a few. Why is that, huh??? You have said not a word to them but you are going to lecture me??

When they and others are able to talk to me and other liberals like an adult, I will treat them in kind. But your suggestion is that I let them talk to me any way they want to, but I should not do it back to them. You're nuts. Talk to them, not me. You're very hypocritical.


----------



## MaggieMae

txlonghorn said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You get it. Especially with Limbaugh. The lefties just don't get Limbaugh. They don't understand that 90% of what he says is said soley to piss off the left wing, as he KNOWS they are secretly listening and copying transcripts of all his words. And Limbaughs audience, the higher intelligent Tea Party, gets that also. Half the fun of listening to Limbaugh is imagining a whiny liberaly hearing the same things and pissing their pants in anger. Libs just aren't smart enough to figure out his brilliance in that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, Limbaugh's sole purpose is NOT to inform, but to enflame. Just as I thought. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, I would say that it depends on who you or what you think he's trying to enflame.
> 
> If you think he's enflaming the left, then it seems to be working.  And since when is that a crime?  The beauty of it is this, if that is what you think his sole purpose is, then stop listening...you don't have to listen...no matter HOW tempting it is.  What do you gain from it?  Other than an ulcer?
> 
> The man is scoffing at you!  And he's paid VERY well for it.  I'd scoff at you too for that kind of dough...oh wait...I'm scoffing right now for free!
Click to expand...


And yet leftist scoffers are demonized. Only works and is acceptable if it comes from the right. Got it.

Hey! Didn't I hear something about Glenn Beck promising not to get involved in hate mongering anymore? Apparently, when Bill Clinton subtly blamed right wing media for gangs of armed militias, it really hit home. Now the Foxies are all denying they ever preached negativity which led to the formation of hate groups. Yep. And I hear that bridge connecting Manhattan and Brooklyn is still for sale.


----------



## MaggieMae

Avatar4321 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how much time goes into show prep?
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with work ethics (which is what I highlighted)?


----------



## MaggieMae

edthecynic said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody out there thinks it's easy to run a talk show for 3 hours, they are sadly mistaken.  I worked in radio for over 20 years.  I know what goes into preparing for a show or preparing to broadcast a sports event as the play by play announcer.  There are HOURS of prep for one 3 hour show.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of crap.
> All they do is parrot the talking points from their GOP scripts generated by CON$ervoFascist think tanks like Heritage. How much work does it take to mindlessly read someone else's research?
> 
> It's easy to tell they are all scripted, when there is an error in their script they ALL make the SAME error.
> 
> For example, they ALL said no president ever bowed before in the history of the US, when anyone can easily google photos of other presidents bowing. They ALL could not have made such a STUPID mistake INDEPENDENTLY!!!!!
Click to expand...


They (Foxite "commentators"), get their daily talking points from The Drudge Report, which is the first one online in the morning. While Drudge will post three or four of the top news stories (the real news), most of his stories consist of rage reports or ones carefully chosen for their obvious slant to the right.


----------



## MaggieMae

txlonghorn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how much time goes into show prep?
> 
> 
> 
> Their scripts are emailed to them by the GOP and they read them over the air. How hard is that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
Click to expand...


The bias on FoxNews isn't anything new. There was an entire documentary on it, which can now be downloaded.

Watch the entire OUTFOXED documentary! FREE!

_This documentary also reveals the secrets of Former Fox news producers, reporters, bookers and writers who expose what it's like to work for Fox News.  These former Fox employees talk about how they were forced to push a "right-wing" point of view or risk their jobs. Some have even chosen to remain anonymous in order to protect their current livelihoods. As one employee said "There's no sense of integrity as far as having a line that can't be crossed."_


----------



## 007

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pale has in common with the three is that none understand what is socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon... you can sound more stupid than that if you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have to begin with basic principles with you.  You and they obviously don't understand the definition of socialism.
> 
> So let's begin with your education.  Go find a dictionary definition, come back, and post it, and tell us why the Dems' legislation is socialistic.  Give it a try.
Click to expand...


Well, you can strut your sarcasm around like a peacock if you want, but I prefer substance over fluff.

What you and others in here are doing are evading the FACT that it is democrats THEMSELVES now that are openly proclaiming they are SOCIALISTS. Kind of makes your little nit picking dance about what they term means irrelevant.


----------



## MaggieMae

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Curious, has Soggy ever posted anything besides insults?
> I have been active on here for a few months and can't recall any even semi intelligent post from Soggy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very observant. I've never seen anything from her but insults and name calling. Never anything of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we all know what "anything of substance" means to the Pathetic Obamarrhoidal Rinata: anything that supports the views of the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami......the TWENTY YEAR  tenured graduate of the Cathedral of Hate run by a Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright, who in turn is quoted as saying that he IDOLIZES the most NOTORIOUS anti-Semite and WHITEY- Hater Louis Farrakhan, with whom they visited and together glad-handed THE TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya shortly after this Islamic Maniac concocted the Lockerbe Airplane Disaster and declared an enemy of America.
> 
> Oh yeah, one should really respect the policies of the hand-picked choice of the most notoriously CORRUPT commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago Political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catchers can't get elected.
Click to expand...


Locked and loaded are ya?


----------



## geauxtohell

Founder said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank God, I can put you on Ignore. This is getting better and better. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting posters on ignore is a sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, now, thank you, you are just one more I don't have to be bothered with. Your statement says everything about you that I don't ever want to encounter again. There are good posters on here and I love them, and I am careful not to miss anything they say, then there are the other contentless persons I can do without. *
Click to expand...


Oh, did I make your ignore list?

Good.  One less mentally weak poster I have to deal with.


----------



## 007

MaggieMae said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their scripts are emailed to them by the GOP and they read them over the air. How hard is that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bias on FoxNews isn't anything new. There was an entire documentary on it, which can now be downloaded.
> 
> Watch the entire OUTFOXED documentary! FREE!
> 
> _This documentary also reveals the secrets of Former Fox news producers, reporters, bookers and writers who expose what it's like to work for Fox News.  These former Fox employees talk about how they were forced to push a "right-wing" point of view or risk their jobs. Some have even chosen to remain anonymous in order to protect their current livelihoods. As one employee said "There's no sense of integrity as far as having a line that can't be crossed."_
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm sure that fair and balanced does look that way to a bat shit crazy, loony left that is used to having their head pumped full of liberal mush 24/7 by the overwhelming majority of lame stream media.

You're just a mad little liberal because Fox News has more watchers than all the jackass liberal bull shitter outlets put together. Just goes to show most people are more level headed and know the truth when they hear it than you kool aide drinking liberals.


----------



## MaggieMae

gautama said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he is a few things that you will never be. Reasonable, informed, and a critical thinker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be worried about Soggy joining your club anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soggy is everything the worshippers of the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami are not.......In a word.......Soggy is rational.
Click to expand...


Obami Salami...how old are you, nine?


----------



## geauxtohell

Rinata said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me that faux sentiment, you are the one that everyone needs to feel sorry for. You swallow every drop of garbage that the democrat party ejaculates down your throat, the idea of that is really disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You express yourself like some stupid trollop and your comment is idiotic. You know nothing about me. Yet I am disturbing??? Look in the mirror again, it's your face that is pitiful, not mine.
Click to expand...


I guess Sitarro didn't find my Palin post response worthy.


----------



## 007

MaggieMae said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're very observant. I've never seen anything from her but insults and name calling. Never anything of substance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we all know what "anything of substance" means to the Pathetic Obamarrhoidal Rinata: anything that supports the views of the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami......the TWENTY YEAR  tenured graduate of the Cathedral of Hate run by a Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright, who in turn is quoted as saying that he IDOLIZES the most NOTORIOUS anti-Semite and WHITEY- Hater Louis Farrakhan, with whom they visited and together glad-handed THE TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya shortly after this Islamic Maniac concocted the Lockerbe Airplane Disaster and declared an enemy of America.
> 
> Oh yeah, one should really respect the policies of the hand-picked choice of the most notoriously CORRUPT commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago Political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catchers can't get elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Locked and loaded are ya?
Click to expand...


I can guarantee you that if he/she is, they're not alone.


----------



## MaggieMae

gautama said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we all know what "anything of substance" means to the Pathetic Obamarrhoidal Rinata: anything that supports the views of the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami......the TWENTY YEAR  tenured graduate of the Cathedral of Hate run by the Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright, who in turn is quoted as saying that he IDOLIZES the most NOTORIOUS anti-Semite and WHITEY- Hater Louis Farrakhan, with whom they visited and together glad-handed THE TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya shortly after this Islamic Maniac concocted the Lockerbe Airplane Disaster and declared an enemy of America.
> 
> Oh yeah, one should really respect the policies of the hand-picked choice of the most notoriously CORRUPT commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago Political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catchers can't get elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, shut up!! As you've just proven, your posts are not exactly ripe with substance either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obamarrhoidal Rinata here's a challenge ferya:Wasn't Obami Salami a TWENTY YEAR tenured GRADUATE of the Cathedral Of Hate run by a Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright ? Didn't this Racist Freak Wright state that  one of the most Notorious anti-Semite and WHITEY-Haters in American History, Louis Farrakhan of the Nation of Islam, is/was his "friend and idol" ? Didn't both of these Black Racist Nutjobs travel together to congratulate the TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya for his accomplishments shortly after the Lockerbe Disaster when he was declared an enemy of America ? Wasn't Obami Salami the cherry-picked choice of the notoriously corrupt commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catcher's can't get elected ?
> 
> And, howzabout the fact that Obami Salami kicked off his Senatorial Career from the house of his buddy, the UNREPENTANT, HOMICIDAL MANIACAL COMMIE TERRORIST Bill Ayers ?????
> 
> Are these NATIONALLY KNOWN FACTS WITHOUT SUBSTANCE ???????
> 
> Huh ??????
> 
> Awaiting your delusional and insipid response, you Obamarrhoidal lemming .
Click to expand...


When I have to go back and read a posting a second time and still can't understand the context because I have to plow through all the choice adjectives, it's a fucking waste of time to try for a third. I suspect I'm not alone here. Why don't you return to another message board where your brilliance will be more appreciated. I'm sure there's one that has the word "gutter" in it somewhere.


----------



## JakeStarkey

gautama, along with some others here, is among the sick souls of the board.


----------



## MaggieMae

Madeline said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> The color blue annoys you huh?  I'd have that checked if I were you.  Supposed to be calming.
> 
> I was wrong on all the observations I made?  Really?  100% wrong, even about the deafness thing?  My, my my.  I suppose asking for a source for all this hard data of yours is too much of an imposition?
> 
> I found each of their sites resembled the other, and each was distracting and amatuerish to me.  It's an _opinion_ sitarro, not a fact.  But I bet I am not all alone in that opinion.  Just sayin'......
> 
> The Medium is (at least sometimes) the Message.  (edit added.)
> ~ Marshall McLuhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "People who feel the need to make their posts stand out from the crowd are lacking in self-esteem, and fucking stupid." California Girl, 2010.
> 
> Actually you are wrong on your 'observations'. Probably not the last time you're gonna hear that, because it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lacking in self-esteem and fucking stupid?  My, my my.  I guess Sean, Rush and Glenn are not the _only_ proponents of lockstep 'net conformity to the default, eh?
> 
> The observations in my post were not factoids.  They were guesses.  (Okay, one was an opinion.)  If I guessed, wrong, o well.  I suppose, though, that you also find providing any source for your FACTUAL assertion that I was wrong, wrong, wrong to be far too heavy an imposition?
> 
> Thought so.
> 
> O, and some time in the future you may tell me I am wrong again?  This affects me how, exactly?  Your hysterical, knee-jerk reaction to All Things Which Appear At First Glance Not To Be Conservative renders your posts 'net noise.  ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Just an FYI.  Orgasms are a cure for that female hysteria problem of yours.  Ever had one?
> 
> Here ya go, CaliforniaGirl.  Don't say I never gave you anything!
Click to expand...


You'll get used to California Girl. She does sometimes have lucid moments of rationality, where just because she disagrees politically, doesn't resort to calling her opposition fucking stupid. The moments are rare, though, so cherish them when you spot 'em.


----------



## MaggieMae

sitarro said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find annoying about all of them is they use our free and tolerant system of government to criticize our free and tolerant form of government. Some may be able to filter their absurd rhetoric, but the crackpots out there think this big bad bogeyman government is to be hated and toppled replaced with a more intolerant government. In a real sense they all are criticizing democracy. And while democracy has its flaws, I for one don't want their world politic.
> 
> U.S. Political Extremes Are "Alarming" | David Remnick | Big Think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another dipshit that feels a need to quote others, you have proven yourself to be nothing but a lackey for that imbecile in your lame ass avatar, who could possibly give a shit what you have to say? Obama is a lying, racist punk and surrounds himself with criminals and thugs, he is a useless sock puppet for Soros. I wonder if he has gotten use to Georgy's hand up his ass.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, I forgot you're the one who doesn't ever get her "information" from any MSM news source (and yet can formulate the same opinions propagandized by Fox). I never could figure out why you said that (and can't remember which thread you said it in). Quoting from published material and including a personal opinion, makes for a much more credible dialog, by the way.


----------



## geauxtohell

Pale Rider said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Locked and loaded are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you that if he/she is, they're not alone.
Click to expand...


Step 2:  Get off your couch, take your guns, and go to Kenya to hunt down Barrack Obama's birth certificate.


----------



## Founder

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You express yourself like some stupid trollop and your comment is idiotic. You know nothing about me. Yet I am disturbing??? Look in the mirror again, it's your face that is pitiful, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't so partisan people might not think poorly of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see, from the first day I was cussed out and called names because I am a liberal. Yet you are telling me that this is my fault?? So what should I have done, do you think?? Be a little wuss that let them insult me and just take it so that they will like me and not think poorly of me??   I'm sorry, but giving advice is just not your thing.
Click to expand...


* School Days, School Days! 

No, I agree with you. Don't go along to get along. That is really sick. If you believe in the Liberal Kool Aid, then flaunt it, as that will either confirm you in your position, or teach you the error of your ways. Either way you win by standing firm for what you believe. 

I was thinking of setting up a school to train recovering Liberals  in how to be Conservatives. I'm actually serious about this idea. I think it is badly needed for those, of course, who need it, or I should say want it. Would you like to be my first pupil? *


----------



## geauxtohell

Founder said:


> I was thinking of setting up a school to train recovering Liberals  in how to be Conservatives. I'm actually serious about this idea. I think it is badly needed for those, of course, who need it, or I should say want it. Would you like to be my first pupil?



LMAO.

Of course ^ this dumbshit doesn't realize they are shadowing the concept of "re-education camps" from the most oppressive regimes.  What a nit-wit.

In related news, for those who have been bestowed with the honor of being on Founders' ignore list:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/114811-founders-ignore-list.html


----------



## sitarro

geauxtohell said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me that faux sentiment, you are the one that everyone needs to feel sorry for. You swallow every drop of garbage that the democrat party ejaculates down your throat, the idea of that is really disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You express yourself like some stupid trollop and your comment is idiotic. You know nothing about me. Yet I am disturbing??? Look in the mirror again, it's your face that is pitiful, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess Sitarro didn't find my Palin post response worthy.
Click to expand...


Did you say something worth listening to? I can't take college rah rah people seriously Tulaney clown......... aren't they permanently under water over there? I bet you wear someone else's jersey on game day too.


----------



## geauxtohell

sitarro said:


> Did you say something worth listening to? I can't take college rah rah people seriously Tulaney clown......... aren't they permanently under water over there? I bet you wear someone else's jersey on game day too.



Like I said, you chose to ignore it.  Deflections about college aside.


----------



## sitarro

MaggieMae said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find annoying about all of them is they use our free and tolerant system of government to criticize our free and tolerant form of government. Some may be able to filter their absurd rhetoric, but the crackpots out there think this big bad bogeyman government is to be hated and toppled replaced with a more intolerant government. In a real sense they all are criticizing democracy. And while democracy has its flaws, I for one don't want their world politic.
> 
> U.S. Political Extremes Are "Alarming" | David Remnick | Big Think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another dipshit that feels a need to quote others, you have proven yourself to be nothing but a lackey for that imbecile in your lame ass avatar, who could possibly give a shit what you have to say? Obama is a lying, racist punk and surrounds himself with criminals and thugs, he is a useless sock puppet for Soros. I wonder if he has gotten use to Georgy's hand up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot you're the one who doesn't ever get her "information" from any MSM news source (and yet can formulate the same opinions propagandized by Fox). I never could figure out why you said that (and can't remember which thread you said it in). Quoting from published material and including a personal opinion, makes for a much more credible dialog, by the way.
Click to expand...


You don't even know what gender I am, details obviously aren't your forte'. The whole load of garbage about FOX News is just that, garbage, they are much closer to the center in their reporting than any of the alphabet channels or their spin offs. I suppose you watch CNN, the same station that employs Larry King and Joy Behar, for your vast knowledge on current events.


----------



## sitarro

geauxtohell said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say something worth listening to? I can't take college rah rah people seriously Tulaney clown......... aren't they permanently under water over there? I bet you wear someone else's jersey on game day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you chose to ignore it.  Deflections about college aside.
Click to expand...


You're right, I do choose to ignore you.


----------



## geauxtohell

sitarro said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say something worth listening to? I can't take college rah rah people seriously Tulaney clown......... aren't they permanently under water over there? I bet you wear someone else's jersey on game day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you chose to ignore it.  Deflections about college aside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, I do choose to ignore you.
Click to expand...


Much easier to do that and toss out insults than address points, I suppose.


----------



## sitarro

geauxtohell said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you chose to ignore it.  Deflections about college aside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I do choose to ignore you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much easier to do that and toss out insults than address points, I suppose.
Click to expand...


Shouldn't you be sitting on a couch watching others play games?


----------



## Si modo

Founder said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autozona wants to have each of their love children....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not funny, annoying, your wine glass, and superciliousness, gets you on Ignore with me "Dr" House  *
Click to expand...

The weak need the ignore function.  I guess that makes you - yeah, you guessed it - weak.


----------



## Luissa

Founder said:


> sweetie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...for years, all i could get on radio was ruse windbag, insane hannitwitty, glen wreck, etc. festering republican peckerheads galore..whose whole shticks could be adequately replaced by a parrot trained to squawk, 'republican good/better, democrat bad/worse'.. (they'd save illion$!!)
> 
> ...i got all exicited when i heard about a new station in town..'a new choice, a new voice'..so i tuned in..maddow, shultz, press, etc..whose whole shticks could be adequately replaced by a parrot trained to squawk, 'democrat good/better, republican bad/worse'
> 
> ...republicrats, i hope someone pees in your water jug..
> 
> ..the rest of you, have a good day!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You get the prize for unfunny, uneducated, time wasting. The prize is you are on my Ignore list. Good Day! And get off the sauce please before you hurt someone. *
Click to expand...

someone hasn't figured out how to be an adult.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

How old do you think she is?  Sounds like a middle schooler.

The key to message board victory is to make your enemies pos rep you.


----------



## geauxtohell

sitarro said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I do choose to ignore you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much easier to do that and toss out insults than address points, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be sitting on a couch watching others play games?
Click to expand...


Like I said................


----------



## Founder

MaggieMae said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their scripts are emailed to them by the GOP and they read them over the air. How hard is that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bias on FoxNews isn't anything new. There was an entire documentary on it, which can now be downloaded.
> 
> Watch the entire OUTFOXED documentary! FREE!
> 
> _Fox Is Not To Be Outfoxed
> 
> This documentary also reveals the secrets of Former Fox news producers, reporters, bookers and writers who expose what it's like to work for Fox News.  These former Fox employees talk about how they were forced to push a "right-wing" point of view or risk their jobs. Some have even chosen to remain anonymous in order to protect their current livelihoods. As one employee said "There's no sense of integrity as far as having a line that can't be crossed."_
Click to expand...


*I watched this extremely boring repetitive long winded whine, made by the biggest cutthroat Liberal Liars in the information business, and it didn't inform me of one single thing I did not already know. 

All it did was bore me to tears with its total lack of any content at all. It repeated at least a  thousand times over that Fox news was taking over the world, and was  being "unfair" to Liberals. 

Of course, fact is, Liberals are the most unfair, biased, intolerant, and  bigoted hate mongering racist Fascists the world has ever seen, and theyl control way over 80-90% of the Media of America and the world, but still they belly-ache and whine that they deserve to control ALL the Media on  planet earth. 

Little Fox has one or two outlets and the Liberals have all the rest. They totally control ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, CNN MTV, and on and on and on, and totally control Hollywood, and all the Universities. What more do they want? 

Well, what they want is they want it ALL. They believe because they are the only good people on earth that they deserve to control ALL Schools, ALL Media, and even ALL churches, not to speak of ALL governments, ALL non-profit organizations, ALL international organizations, and even ALL families, down to everyone's individual lives. 

But, as long as I have breath and a few other freedom loving people have breath the Communist-Fascist Liberals  are not going to take it ALL. They will just have to learn to share a bit, hard as that is for them. 

They are such liars. They define any biased, bigoted thing THEY say as OBJECTIVE, while defining anything any Conservative says, as automatically biased. To tell the truth they serve their father the Devil, that is who they serve, and he is a liar and the father of liars. *


----------



## Founder

Luissa said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...for years, all i could get on radio was ruse windbag, insane hannitwitty, glen wreck, etc. festering republican peckerheads galore..whose whole shticks could be adequately replaced by a parrot trained to squawk, 'republican good/better, democrat bad/worse'.. (they'd save illion$!!)
> 
> ...i got all exicited when i heard about a new station in town..'a new choice, a new voice'..so i tuned in..maddow, shultz, press, etc..whose whole shticks could be adequately replaced by a parrot trained to squawk, 'democrat good/better, republican bad/worse'
> 
> ...republicrats, i hope someone pees in your water jug..
> 
> ..the rest of you, have a good day!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You get the prize for unfunny, uneducated, time wasting. The prize is you are on my Ignore list. Good Day! And get off the sauce please before you hurt someone. *
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone hasn't figured out how to be adult.
Click to expand...


*That stupid remark gets you and your silly signature out of my face and onto Ignore. I only hope all other follow suit. *


----------



## geauxtohell

Founder said:


> They are such liars. They define any biased, bigoted thing THEY say as OBJECTIVE, while defining anything any Conservative says, as automatically biased. To tell the truth they serve their father the Devil, that is who they serve, and he is a liar and the father of liars. [/B]



At least they are not chickenshits who can't tolerate opposing viewpoints.


----------



## Si modo

Founder said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bias on FoxNews isn't anything new. There was an entire documentary on it, which can now be downloaded.
> 
> Watch the entire OUTFOXED documentary! FREE!
> 
> _Fox Is Not To Be Outfoxed
> 
> This documentary also reveals the secrets of Former Fox news producers, reporters, bookers and writers who expose what it's like to work for Fox News.  These former Fox employees talk about how they were forced to push a "right-wing" point of view or risk their jobs. Some have even chosen to remain anonymous in order to protect their current livelihoods. As one employee said "There's no sense of integrity as far as having a line that can't be crossed."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I watched this extremely boring repetitive long winded whine, made by the biggest cutthroat Liberal Liars in the information business, and it didn't inform me of one single thing I did not already know.
> 
> All it did was bore me to tears with its total lack of any content at all. It repeated at least a  thousand times over that Fox news was taking over the world, and was  being "unfair" to Liberals.
> 
> Of course, fact is, Liberals are the most unfair, biased, intolerant, and  bigoted hate mongering racist Fascists the world has ever seen, and theyl control way over 80-90% of the Media of America and the world, but still they belly-ache and whine that they deserve to control ALL the Media on  planet earth.
> 
> Little Fox has one or two outlets and the Liberals have all the rest. They totally control ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, CNN MTV, and on and on and on, and totally control Hollywood, and all the Universities. What more do they want?
> 
> Well, what they want is they want it ALL. They believe because they are the only good people on earth that they deserve to control ALL Schools, ALL Media, and even ALL churches, not to speak of ALL governments, ALL non-profit organizations, ALL international organizations, and even ALL families, down to everyone's individual lives.
> 
> But, as long as I have breath and a few other freedom loving people have breath the Communist-Fascist Liberals  are not going to take it ALL. They will just have to learn to share a bit, hard as that is for them.
> 
> They are such liars. They define any biased, bigoted thing THEY say as OBJECTIVE, while defining anything any Conservative says, as automatically biased. To tell the truth they serve their father the Devil, that is who they serve, and he is a liar and the father of liars. *
Click to expand...


Dammit!  I called you weak.  Don't you want to ignore me?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ssNkJrmZ6g"]One person message board[/ame]


----------



## Si modo

geauxtohell said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are such liars. They define any biased, bigoted thing THEY say as OBJECTIVE, while defining anything any Conservative says, as automatically biased. To tell the truth they serve their father the Devil, that is who they serve, and he is a liar and the father of liars. [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are not chickenshits who can't tolerate opposing viewpoints.
Click to expand...

I'm gonna quote you, because...well, I can.


----------



## geauxtohell

Si modo said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are such liars. They define any biased, bigoted thing THEY say as OBJECTIVE, while defining anything any Conservative says, as automatically biased. To tell the truth they serve their father the Devil, that is who they serve, and he is a liar and the father of liars. [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are not chickenshits who can't tolerate opposing viewpoints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna quote you, because...well, I can.
Click to expand...


LOL!  But that messes up my little game!


----------



## mikey481516

> Of course, fact is, Liberals are the most unfair, biased, intolerant, and bigoted hate mongering racist Fascists the world has ever seen, and theyl control way over 80-90% of the Media of America and the world, but still they belly-ache and whine that they deserve to control ALL the Media on planet earth. [QUOTE/]
> 
> I wonder what bottom 10 % media source you got your numbers from? You do know that Faux news is the most watched cable news channel in the country right? I don't know why people still claim that they're the Conservative underdog in an ongoing battle with 'the 90% liberal media bias'. Oh wait, they're not Conservative, they're "Fair and Balanced".


----------



## mikey481516

> They are such liars. They define any biased, bigoted thing THEY say as OBJECTIVE, while defining anything any Conservative says, as automatically biased. To tell the truth they serve their father the Devil, that is who they serve, and he is a liar and the father of liars.[QUOTE/]
> 
> ... from the same post where you accuse all Liberals of being the "most unfair, biased, intolerant, and bigoted hate mongering racist Fascists the world has ever seen". I think you should review your definition of 'hate mongerer'.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

They're all very hardworking, very dedicated and very rich.

Good for them.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Oh... and as for the sure to come "uneducated" comments.. Obama is very well educated and look how utterly clueless and frankly, dumb he is.


----------



## random3434

Founder said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank God, I can put you on Ignore. This is getting better and better. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting posters on ignore is a sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, now, thank you, you are just one more I don't have to be bothered with. Your statement says everything about you that I don't ever want to encounter again. There are good posters on here and I love them, and I am careful not to miss anything they say, then there are the other contentless persons I can do without. *
Click to expand...


Flounder, I'm curious. How many people do you have on ignore?

And how much do you really love these "good" posters anyway?


----------



## random3434

Founder said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bias on FoxNews isn't anything new. There was an entire documentary on it, which can now be downloaded.
> 
> Watch the entire OUTFOXED documentary! FREE!
> 
> _Fox Is Not To Be Outfoxed
> 
> This documentary also reveals the secrets of Former Fox news producers, reporters, bookers and writers who expose what it's like to work for Fox News.  These former Fox employees talk about how they were forced to push a "right-wing" point of view or risk their jobs. Some have even chosen to remain anonymous in order to protect their current livelihoods. As one employee said "There's no sense of integrity as far as having a line that can't be crossed."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I watched this extremely boring repetitive long winded whine, made by the biggest cutthroat Liberal Liars in the information business, and it didn't inform me of one single thing I did not already know.
> 
> All it did was bore me to tears with its total lack of any content at all. It repeated at least a  thousand times over that Fox news was taking over the world, and was  being "unfair" to Liberals.
> 
> Of course, fact is, Liberals are the most unfair, biased, intolerant, and  bigoted hate mongering racist Fascists the world has ever seen, and theyl control way over 80-90% of the Media of America and the world, but still they belly-ache and whine that they deserve to control ALL the Media on  planet earth.
> 
> Little Fox has one or two outlets and the Liberals have all the rest. They totally control ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, CNN MTV, and on and on and on, and totally control Hollywood, and all the Universities. What more do they want?
> 
> Well, what they want is they want it ALL. They believe because they are the only good people on earth that they deserve to control ALL Schools, ALL Media, and even ALL churches, not to speak of ALL governments, ALL non-profit organizations, ALL international organizations, and even ALL families, down to everyone's individual lives.
> 
> But, as long as I have breath and a few other freedom loving people have breath the Communist-Fascist Liberals  are not going to take it ALL. They will just have to learn to share a bit, hard as that is for them.
> 
> They are such liars. They define any biased, bigoted thing THEY say as OBJECTIVE, while defining anything any Conservative says, as automatically biased. To tell the truth they serve their father the Devil, that is who they serve, and he is a liar and the father of liars. *
Click to expand...


Did Pubes PI get another sock puppet?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Oh... and as for the sure to come "uneducated" comments.. Obama is very well educated and look how utterly clueless and frankly, dumb he is.



Yep, an "utterly clueless and, frankly [,] he is" guy becomes president, and you remain soggy in New Orleans.   That has to burn you.


----------



## mikey481516

If Obama is 'clueless' and 'dumb', what does that make Bush and Palin?


----------



## 007

geauxtohell said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Locked and loaded are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you that if he/she is, they're not alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Step 2:  Get off your couch, take your guns, and go to Kenya to hunt down Barrack Obama's birth certificate.
Click to expand...


What for?


----------



## JakeStarkey

And, oh, for those of you salivating over Pale Rider's quote from Washington about guns.  You know what PR does, so you all should read this next.  Yeah, it is one of those quote hoaxes that dummies fall for.
http://www.guncite.com/gc2ndbog.html


----------



## random3434

geauxtohell said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of setting up a school to train recovering Liberals  in how to be Conservatives. I'm actually serious about this idea. I think it is badly needed for those, of course, who need it, or I should say want it. Would you like to be my first pupil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> Of course ^ this dumbshit doesn't realize they are shadowing the concept of "re-education camps" from the most oppressive regimes.  What a nit-wit.
> 
> In related news, for those who have been bestowed with the honor of being on Founders' ignore list:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/114811-founders-ignore-list.html
Click to expand...



But one can read the person being ignored when another quotes them, ain't it cool?


----------



## Luissa

Founder said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You get the prize for unfunny, uneducated, time wasting. The prize is you are on my Ignore list. Good Day! And get off the sauce please before you hurt someone. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone hasn't figured out how to be adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That stupid remark gets you and your silly signature out of my face and onto Ignore. I only hope all other follow suit. *
Click to expand...


Woody is going to kick your ass.


----------



## Luissa

Pale Rider said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you that if he/she is, they're not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2:  Get off your couch, take your guns, and go to Kenya to hunt down Barrack Obama's birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
Click to expand...


Like you haven't thought about it, cupcake!


----------



## geauxtohell

Pale Rider said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you that if he/she is, they're not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2:  Get off your couch, take your guns, and go to Kenya to hunt down Barrack Obama's birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What for?
Click to expand...


So you can "unseat the usurper!".


----------



## random3434

When I think of this Flounder and all of it's "Ignore Rants" I think of this:


----------



## Si modo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUIr33JpvWM]YouTube - animal house,flounder,oh boy this is great[/ame]


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea how much time goes into show prep?
Click to expand...


Big deal. The people that work hardest in this life do not get paid what they are worth. RL makes so much more money than he deserves. All he does is sit up there and lie and act like an obnoxious jerk. And you want people to consider how much preparation it takes him to do that??? As if that is not bad enough, you also think we are jealous???


----------



## Founder

*On Ignoring: It's just simple mathematics. I have just so much time to read posts, OK?  Therefore, to economize my time and use it wisely, I just get rid of those who consistently have nothing interesting to say, and add nothing to any debate. We all know who these people are, and there are a surprisingly large number of them. They drive good posters away from the site. Bad posters just drive away good posters. 

Those who are interesting, regardless of their politics, I would never put on ignore and we all know who they are. 

But those who are not funny, but think they are, who are not intelligent but think they are, who are so short of vocabulary that they use nonstop profanities and obscenities, and nothing else, and those who on top of all those characteristics, are extremely, and aggressively Liberal, rude, and annoying, these I just don't want to waste my time reading. There are just  certain people who are abusive in general without any socially redeeming qualities at all. 

So far it seems to be working very well for me. It it doesn't for any reason, I can change my tactics. *


----------



## random3434

Founder said:


> *On Ignoring: It's just simple mathematics. I have just so much time to read posts, OK?  Therefore, to economize my time and use it wisely, I just get rid of those who consistently have nothing interesting to say, and add nothing to any debate. We all know who these people are, and there are a surprisingly large number of them. They drive good posters away from the site. Bad posters just drive away good posters.
> 
> Those who are interesting, regardless of their politics, I would never put on ignore and we all know who they are.
> 
> But those who are not funny, but think they are, who are not intelligent but think they are, who are so short of vocabulary that they use nonstop profanities and obscenities, and nothing else, and those who on top of all those characteristics, are extremely, and aggressively Liberal, rude, and annoying, these I just don't want to waste my time reading. There are just  certain people who are abusive in general without any socially redeeming qualities at all.
> 
> So far it seems to be working very well for me. It it doesn't for any reason, I can change my tactics. *



Then I give you about 2 more days for this place, since you just described about 95% of our members. 

There are other boards that suppress freedom of speech, like you wish for. I hear Hannity is one, and Molly Ringwalds board Modded by our very own jent and PI is another. 

I'm sure they would LOVE another member, you may get them into double digits if you join!


----------



## Luissa

Echo Zulu said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On Ignoring: It's just simple mathematics. I have just so much time to read posts, OK?  Therefore, to economize my time and use it wisely, I just get rid of those who consistently have nothing interesting to say, and add nothing to any debate. We all know who these people are, and there are a surprisingly large number of them. They drive good posters away from the site. Bad posters just drive away good posters.
> 
> Those who are interesting, regardless of their politics, I would never put on ignore and we all know who they are.
> 
> But those who are not funny, but think they are, who are not intelligent but think they are, who are so short of vocabulary that they use nonstop profanities and obscenities, and nothing else, and those who on top of all those characteristics, are extremely, and aggressively Liberal, rude, and annoying, these I just don't want to waste my time reading. There are just  certain people who are abusive in general without any socially redeeming qualities at all.
> 
> So far it seems to be working very well for me. It it doesn't for any reason, I can change my tactics. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I give you about 2 more days for this place, since you just described about 95% of our members.
> 
> There are other boards that suppress freedom of speech, like you wish for. I hear Hannity is one, and Molly Ringwalds board Modded by our very own jent and PI is another.
> 
> I'm sure they would LOVE another member, you may get them into double digits if you join!
Click to expand...


----------



## Madeline

MaggieMae said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "People who feel the need to make their posts stand out from the crowd are lacking in self-esteem, and fucking stupid." California Girl, 2010.
> 
> Actually you are wrong on your 'observations'. Probably not the last time you're gonna hear that, because it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacking in self-esteem and fucking stupid?  My, my my.  I guess Sean, Rush and Glenn are not the _only_ proponents of lockstep 'net conformity to the default, eh?
> 
> The observations in my post were not factoids.  They were guesses.  (Okay, one was an opinion.)  If I guessed, wrong, o well.  I suppose, though, that you also find providing any source for your FACTUAL assertion that I was wrong, wrong, wrong to be far too heavy an imposition?
> 
> Thought so.
> 
> O, and some time in the future you may tell me I am wrong again?  This affects me how, exactly?  Your hysterical, knee-jerk reaction to All Things Which Appear At First Glance Not To Be Conservative renders your posts 'net noise.  ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> Just an FYI.  Orgasms are a cure for that female hysteria problem of yours.  Ever had one?
> 
> Here ya go, CaliforniaGirl.  Don't say I never gave you anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll get used to California Girl. She does sometimes have lucid moments of rationality, where just because she disagrees politically, doesn't resort to calling her opposition fucking stupid. The moments are rare, though, so cherish them when you spot 'em.
Click to expand...


MaggieMae, I thought I had detected some flashes of brilliance in CaliforniaGirl but I could not be certain.  T'was it just a mirage?  I was unclear.  Thankies for telling me that it prolly was not.  Course now, the prattiling post she made above ain't onna those times, but I can wait.

You know what they say, even a blind pig can find an acorn, once in awhile.

If you get any nuts CaliforniaGirl, bring it on.  I love nuts.  It's piggish grunting I rather dislike.

_*Winks at MaggieMae*_


----------



## Madeline

MaggieMae said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their scripts are emailed to them by the GOP and they read them over the air. How hard is that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bias on FoxNews isn't anything new. There was an entire documentary on it, which can now be downloaded.
> 
> Watch the entire OUTFOXED documentary! FREE!
> 
> _This documentary also reveals the secrets of Former Fox news producers, reporters, bookers and writers who expose what it's like to work for Fox News.  These former Fox employees talk about how they were forced to push a "right-wing" point of view or risk their jobs. Some have even chosen to remain anonymous in order to protect their current livelihoods. As one employee said "There's no sense of integrity as far as having a line that can't be crossed."_
Click to expand...


Lay offa the Liberal Conspiracist Thoery of Why FOX Is Not Objective KoolAid, there MaggieMae.

aka

Way to go woman!  Someone who has made up her OWN mind AFTER looking into a matter.  Zowie.  I had thought that was against USMB's TOS at first!

LMAO!


----------



## Meister

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



My answer would have been that of Cliff Claven....."Those are three men who never stepped foot in my kitchen."


----------



## Madeline

Founder said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't so partisan people might not think poorly of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, from the first day I was cussed out and called names because I am a liberal. Yet you are telling me that this is my fault?? So what should I have done, do you think?? Be a little wuss that let them insult me and just take it so that they will like me and not think poorly of me??   I'm sorry, but giving advice is just not your thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * School Days, School Days!
> 
> No, I agree with you. Don't go along to get along. That is really sick. If you believe in the Liberal Kool Aid, then flaunt it, as that will either confirm you in your position, or teach you the error of your ways. Either way you win by standing firm for what you believe.
> 
> I was thinking of setting up a school to train recovering Liberals  in how to be Conservatives. I'm actually serious about this idea. I think it is badly needed for those, of course, who need it, or I should say want it. Would you like to be my first pupil? *
Click to expand...


I believe you're referring to the Cult Deprogramming Services.  Available free, at places like public libraries...they're called Facts and The Researchers Who Can Find Them.

Seems to me, quite a few flavors of Kool Aid have been drunk by various USMB members.  I think you have been guilty at least of a bit of secret tippling, huh, Founder?  

If so, don't drink alone.  It's bad for you.  Go hang with your friends and get really stink-o.  Course, you might do something you regret but hey, what's life without a few obsessive thoughts issues?

I take back my wanna fuck offer.  You never called.  Expired at midnight, EST.  But I do still think you are (capable of) wit, and yanno, you can get more flies with honey....

&#9830; &#9827; &#9824; &#9829; Just sayin'........


----------



## Madeline

sitarro said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You express yourself like some stupid trollop and your comment is idiotic. You know nothing about me. Yet I am disturbing??? Look in the mirror again, it's your face that is pitiful, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sitarro didn't find my Palin post response worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say something worth listening to? I can't take college rah rah people seriously Tulaney clown......... aren't they permanently under water over there? I bet you wear someone else's jersey on game day too.
Click to expand...


You Hate All Clevelanders and also All New Orleanseans?  Do the two cities have anything in common I am not aware of?

Seriously, sitarro...get help now.


----------



## Madeline

Founder said:


> *On Ignoring: It's just simple mathematics. I have just so much time to read posts, OK?  Therefore, to economize my time and use it wisely, I just get rid of those who consistently have nothing interesting to say, and add nothing to any debate. We all know who these people are, and there are a surprisingly large number of them. They drive good posters away from the site. Bad posters just drive away good posters.
> 
> Those who are interesting, regardless of their politics, I would never put on ignore and we all know who they are.
> 
> But those who are not funny, but think they are, who are not intelligent but think they are, who are so short of vocabulary that they use nonstop profanities and obscenities, and nothing else, and those who on top of all those characteristics, are extremely, and aggressively Liberal, rude, and annoying, these I just don't want to waste my time reading. There are just  certain people who are abusive in general without any socially redeeming qualities at all.
> 
> So far it seems to be working very well for me. It it doesn't for any reason, I can change my tactics. *



O Thank God! I was having a panic attack till I read this.  There IS a method to Founder's Ignore Theory of USMB Domination!

LOL.


----------



## bodecea

I don't have time to read this entire thread, but can I be on Founder's Ignore List too.   Seems to be the new "In" place to be.


----------



## geauxtohell

bodecea said:


> I don't have time to read this entire thread, but can I be on Founder's Ignore List too.   Seems to be the new "In" place to be.



If you work moderately hard, you can be on flounder's ignore list too.  

Like all things in life, the key is hard work.  Unless you are Si Modo and then it's just:


----------



## geauxtohell

Founder said:


> *On Ignoring: It's just simple mathematics. I have just so much time to read posts, OK?  Therefore, to economize my time and use it wisely, I just get rid of those who consistently have nothing interesting to say, and add nothing to any debate. We all know who these people are, and there are a surprisingly large number of them. They drive good posters away from the site. Bad posters just drive away good posters.
> 
> Those who are interesting, regardless of their politics, I would never put on ignore and we all know who they are.
> 
> But those who are not funny, but think they are, who are not intelligent but think they are, who are so short of vocabulary that they use nonstop profanities and obscenities, and nothing else, and those who on top of all those characteristics, are extremely, and aggressively Liberal, rude, and annoying, these I just don't want to waste my time reading. There are just  certain people who are abusive in general without any socially redeeming qualities at all.
> 
> So far it seems to be working very well for me. It it doesn't for any reason, I can change my tactics. *



You are so full of shit. You've got nothing but time to diddle away on a message board you shrill harpy.  

Stop acting like your decision to ignore most of the board was made out of any sort of considerations for economy and embrace your weak mind.

Loser.


----------



## Rinata

Founder said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't so partisan people might not think poorly of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, from the first day I was cussed out and called names because I am a liberal. Yet you are telling me that this is my fault?? So what should I have done, do you think?? Be a little wuss that let them insult me and just take it so that they will like me and not think poorly of me??   I'm sorry, but giving advice is just not your thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * School Days, School Days!
> 
> No, I agree with you. Don't go along to get along. That is really sick. If you believe in the Liberal Kool Aid, then flaunt it, as that will either confirm you in your position, or teach you the error of your ways. Either way you win by standing firm for what you believe.
> 
> I was thinking of setting up a school to train recovering Liberals  in how to be Conservatives. I'm actually serious about this idea. I think it is badly needed for those, of course, who need it, or I should say want it. Would you like to be my first pupil? *
Click to expand...


No, thank you. But why would you have to give a class??? How hard is it to learn to lie, cheat, think you're better than other people, have no critical thinking skills, and believe everything you hear on Fox??? Oh, and have no empathy for other people, and be so friggin cheap that you squeak??? Piece o' cake.


----------



## Rinata

Founder said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autozona wants to have each of their love children....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not funny, annoying, your wine glass, and superciliousness, gets you on Ignore with me "Dr" House  *
Click to expand...


 You're so weird!!!


----------



## Rinata

sitarro said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edthecynic Wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be sore just because I chopped you off at the knees before you could argue that people CAN be knowledgeable without having experience. Since the CON$ you defend say someone can't be knowledgeable without experience, then that "logic" applies to the CON$ also.
> Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I get your silly little point.  It doesn't stop it from being wrong, and my original question from being valid.  Why would I be sore?  You're the one whose arguing poorly, lol.
> 
> I wanted to make sure that I was reading the OP correctly - that he feels it is dangerous that Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck are dangerous not because they say inaccurate or inflammatory things, but rather because they do not possess the necessary requirements, in his opinion, to be heard.  From what I have read - that seems to be the assertion, no one has argued effectively that this isn't what was meant.  Therefore, yes...my point is that such an assertion is asinine.
> 
> What I think is funny...and why your point is invalid...is because you assume that I give two sh*ts whether Limbaugh agrees with the asinine original post or doesn't.  Limbaugh, Hannity, and Beck could all be in complete agreement that no one without military experience should be allowed to speak on military issues...it wouldn't make it right.
> 
> Now, to respond to your issue of Limbaugh's opinion of Obama's lack of military service... Considering the fact that the Left was patently disinterested in the question of military service as a prerequisite for serving as President when Clinton served...but FASCINATED by the subject when Kerry was running...then SUDDENLY disinterested again when Obama was President is certainly an interesting bit of political theater...and, in my opinion...is probably what Limbaugh is highlighting by bringing up Obama's lack of service...I would guess that what Limbaugh is doing is SATIRIZING people like you...who refuse to see the absolute hypocrisy of the media not caring, then caring, then not caring about military service as it suits their needs.  He seems to do that quite a bit...enjoying watching the liberals hop around in indignation as they pretend to think (or are so dumb they actually believe) that he is serious about what he was saying.  But having never heard Limbaugh speak about Obama's lack of military service...I'm just theorizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo........ Limbaugh is a brilliant satirist, one of his best qualities. He also has an incredible sense of humor and doesn't take himself as seriously as the left do, he's actually quite humble. Like Obama, he has a very impressive research staff that he can depend on to help him with the details of what he chooses to discuss. After over 20 years of political interest and discussion as his profession, it would be asinine to assume he is just an entertainer............ hell, the only reason Obama made it as far as he has is the fact that he was entertaining at giving speeches while revealing nothing about himself or his plans for this country. Obama had a team of 2,500 researchers during his 2 year, 730,000,000 dollar campaign......... obviously having a law degree from Harvard wasn't that big of a help to him. He had never had a real job, never served in the military, barely showed up at the government "jobs" he did have.......... he isn't qualified to be a talk show host, much less the Commander In Chief and President of The United States, that fact is painfully obvious every day.
Click to expand...


You received a thank you from the other weirdo, founder. Why don't you two just get back to the hospital and stay there until you're well.


----------



## MaggieMae

Murf76 said:


> What do Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh have in common?...
> ... they're not douchbag socialist thieves.
> 
> 
> Rush is right.  Liberals always tell us what they're afraid of.... and as usual... what scares them most is FREE SPEECH.



That's another myth. What's scary about them is that there are so many millions who cling to every word they utter as if it's gospel truth. I couldn't give a shit what THEY say--only that when they say something totally inaccurate, or perpetuate an already debunked "story," you and your ilk believe it anyway.


----------



## MaggieMae

teapartysamurai said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government. Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes. No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're hatemongers.
> 
> They're media whores working for the elite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals always were masters of projection.
> 
> When they call you a "hate monger" what they really mean (even if the don't know it themselves) is that they HATE the fact you have a right to think differently from them.
> 
> They dream for a world like Orwell's 1984 where thinking differently from them would be a "thought crime."
Click to expand...


Bull. You're just confirming the fact that you believe every talking point or snippet you hear from the right wing noise machine. Where has any Democrat (er, liberal, pardon ME) ever proclaimed that free speech should be squelched? Give an example, please.


----------



## MaggieMae

ElmerMudd said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What a fucking  PATHETIC, WHINY, LOAD IN YOUR DIAPER, CRY BABY LITTLE PUSSY, LIBERAL thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a good example of a Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck follower.
> 
> His well thought out, intellectual retort is an example of the type of thinking they produce.
Click to expand...


 I changed my avatar because of "Pale."


----------



## MaggieMae

txlonghorn said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point?  JEALOUS?????
> 
> Dickweed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are really JEALOUS as much as hey are pissed off that these 3 uneducated, unmotivated, de-militarized, non-working silver-tongued devils have figured out how to want for nothing and at the same time gain such a mezmerizing grip on so much of our population.  These guys are out of control and there's nothing, short of shredding the first amendment rights, they can do about it.
> 
> They see LIMBECKITY as the antichrist and just as we don't understand how some people can believe EVERYTHING Obama says or support EVERYTHING Obama does, they too struggle with the fact that so many Americans are tuned into LIMBECKITY everyday for their daily dose of truth.
Click to expand...


LIMBECKITY! I love it. I shall call the "new" conservatives brand of politics "limbeckityism." Thanks. I've been looking for a label for months now.


----------



## MaggieMae

Gem said:


> Edthecynic Wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be sore just because I chopped you off at the knees before you could argue that people CAN be knowledgeable without having experience. Since the CON$ you defend say someone can't be knowledgeable without experience, then that "logic" applies to the CON$ also.
> Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I get your silly little point.  It doesn't stop it from being wrong, and my original question from being valid.  Why would I be sore?  You're the one whose arguing poorly, lol.
> 
> I wanted to make sure that I was reading the OP correctly - that he feels it is dangerous that Hannity, Limbaugh and Beck are dangerous not because they say inaccurate or inflammatory things, but rather because they do not possess the necessary requirements, in his opinion, to be heard.  From what I have read - that seems to be the assertion, no one has argued effectively that this isn't what was meant.  Therefore, yes...my point is that such an assertion is asinine.
> 
> What I think is funny...and why your point is invalid...is because you assume that I give two sh*ts whether Limbaugh agrees with the asinine original post or doesn't.  Limbaugh, Hannity, and Beck could all be in complete agreement that no one without military experience should be allowed to speak on military issues...it wouldn't make it right.
> 
> Now, to respond to your issue of Limbaugh's opinion of Obama's lack of military service... Considering the fact that the Left was patently disinterested in the question of military service as a prerequisite for serving as President when Clinton served...but FASCINATED by the subject when Kerry was running...then SUDDENLY disinterested again when Obama was President is certainly an interesting bit of political theater...and, in my opinion...is probably what Limbaugh is highlighting by bringing up Obama's lack of service...I would guess that what Limbaugh is doing is SATIRIZING people like you...who refuse to see the absolute hypocrisy of the media not caring, then caring, then not caring about military service as it suits their needs.  He seems to do that quite a bit...enjoying watching the liberals hop around in indignation as they pretend to think (or are so dumb they actually believe) that he is serious about what he was saying.  But having never heard Limbaugh speak about Obama's lack of military service...I'm just theorizing.
Click to expand...


My recollection of the issue of military service by at presidential candidate only goes back to George W. Bush when there was all the hoopla over his missing week while serving with the TANG. The Bush supporters made a lot of noise over the fact that "at least he served...unlike Clinton" and the opposition making the point that Kerry actually DID serve in Nam. I don't recall any big deal over Clinton's deferment. In any event, military service shouldn't be a prerequisite at all, in my opinion.


----------



## MaggieMae

barry1960 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This the scary part. Some people actually take these radio entertainers seriously and soak in their misinformation. Then they regurgitate this information back out as if it were truth.
> 
> Your time would be better spent reading a book than listening to this radio tripe. If you listen in your car, turn the channel to easy listening music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there's nothing scary about the truth. If you can prove any one of them is lying, call them, prove it. Otherwise you're just another empty liberal voice on the internet spreading some line of pure bull shit.
> 
> Conservatives want to hear the facts. That's why more people listen to Hannity, Beck and Limbaugh than all your liberal, piece of shit, lame stream media outlets put together. So enjoy your dough headed minority, and keep listening to the likes of those morons like stewart, who are purely, nothing but comedians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been brainwashed. Talking heads have great power over the weak-minded. You do not want to hear facts, it appears you just want to have your own uninformed opinions validated over and over again. Does that make you FEEL intelligent?
> 
> The problem with Beck, Limbaugh and Hannity is that people actually listen to them. What we need in this country is intelligent discourse. These three inhibit such. Our country is becoming increasing politically divided and this endangers democracy and makes our government more difficult to run efficiently.
> 
> I love the way you overgeneralized. "Conservatives want to hear facts." Does that mean the ALL conservatives want to hear facts and that all non-conservatives do not wish to hear facts? And what is your definition of FACTS? I am guessing your definition of a FACT is whatever comes out of the mouth of a right wing talk show host.
> 
> You have made the assumption that I am a liberal. I guess it is your weak attempt to build a strawman arguement. Then again, perhaps I meet your definition of a liberal. After all I do not think President Obama is a socialist. Now you have made a challenge to prove that these talk show hosts are lying. They have referred to President Obama as a marxist and a socialist. Look up the definition of either and it will show that our president is neither. There you have it, the talk show hosts are either very ignorant or lying.
Click to expand...


Anyone who takes a different opinion is called a "liberal" these days. Although Jesus was a liberal, the word has taken on a demonic characterization. They are the "us" and we are the "them" (evil liberals). That still annoys me, because I am far from being a "liberal," as are many left-leaning people who post here. People forget that the health care bill was almost brought down by REAL "liberals" who thought it didn't go far enough. But do they try to separate out the 3 factions that make up DEMOCRATS? No. We are all liberals, just as any Republican who dares attempt compromise with a Democrat is quickly labeled a "RHINO."


----------



## MaggieMae

Founder said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, all three of them are immensely annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're on Ignore now for being inane and unfunny. *
Click to expand...


Do you really think anyone cares who you put on ignore? I only have 3 on ignore, and I'm sure they couldn't give two shits. They are there because they will either stalk me or use insults without making their case and not worth *my* time. But you use the ignore feature like a little child stomping from the room because you can't have your way.


----------



## Madeline

Can I BE MaggieMae when I grow up? A Vulcan mind-meld mebbe?

_Always reach for the stars.  Every man's reach should exceed his grasp._


----------



## MaggieMae

Founder said:


> sweetie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...for years, all i could get on radio was ruse windbag, insane hannitwitty, glen wreck, etc. festering republican peckerheads galore..whose whole shticks could be adequately replaced by a parrot trained to squawk, 'republican good/better, democrat bad/worse'.. (they'd save illion$!!)
> 
> ...i got all exicited when i heard about a new station in town..'a new choice, a new voice'..so i tuned in..maddow, shultz, press, etc..whose whole shticks could be adequately replaced by a parrot trained to squawk, 'democrat good/better, republican bad/worse'
> 
> ...republicrats, i hope someone pees in your water jug..
> 
> ..the rest of you, have a good day!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You get the prize for unfunny, uneducated, time wasting. The prize is you are on my Ignore list. Good Day! And get off the sauce please before you hurt someone. *
Click to expand...


Oh gawd, I'm only up to reading from yesterday afternoon, and Founder has already collected a dozen more names for his famous "ignore list."

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, add my name _tooooooooooooooooooooo!!!_


----------



## bodecea

AquaAthena said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all brave realists.
Click to expand...


Brave?  How successful was that Hannity waterboarding for charity thingee?


----------



## MaggieMae

sitarro said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's settle this right now asshole, what should Sarah Palin have done? She actually did the noble thing, something that most ego driven politicians wouldn't think of, relinquish the power they all crave for the betterment of the State and people she was in charge of. The bullshit lawsuits have stopped and the state has a Governor that doesn't have to waste time addressing them, what would you have done differently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor thing!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give me that faux sentiment, you are the one that everyone needs to feel sorry for. You swallow every drop of garbage that the democrat party ejaculates down your throat, the idea of that is really disturbing.
Click to expand...


Interesting that FOUNDER "thanked" sitarro for his post, although it included a disgusting sexual invocation, which FOUNDER puts "liberals" on ignore for.

All together now: Can we say HYPOCRISY?!


----------



## bodecea

Flopper said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have *earned* their way to the top, as *informed* men of honor and passion, who join several other men of honor and passion, who held no college degree. Andrew Jackson,William Harrison, Zachary Taylor, Millard Fillmore, Abraham Lincoln, Andrew Johnson and Grover Cleveland. All it takes is common sense, compassion and a desire to work harder and work smarter than the rest, for the benefit of humankind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being good at what you do, does not make what you do a good thing.
Click to expand...


This is very, very, very true.


----------



## MaggieMae

Madeline said:
			
		

> Sorry to hijack this thread but honestly, I just have to ask Founder a few questions. I'll just be a second here. Pardon me. Not trying to cut in line.



Founder needs to continue a search for a message board where he can sing to his own choir. If anyone has a suggestion, _please_ PM him/her with the URL to that site. "It" has to be the most tunnel-visioned person I've ever seen in any political forum.


----------



## MaggieMae

Count Dracula said:


> What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...  Just to name a few things in common:
> 
> 1.  All are extremely intelligent and able to think for themselves.
> 2.  They all have much better bank accounts then I do.
> 3.  They don't care what people say about them speaking their minds.
> 4.  Liberals and other idiots hate them.
> 5.  What they say is more truthful than anything a Washington politician has to say.
> 6.  Any one of them would make a better President than what we currently have.
> 
> This is just a half-dozen things they all have in common.  There are many more.
Click to expand...


#6: I think I'm going to throw up.


----------



## MaggieMae

Pale Rider said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gautama said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we all know what "anything of substance" means to the Pathetic Obamarrhoidal Rinata: anything that supports the views of the MARXIST Muslim PC Protector Obami Salami......the TWENTY YEAR  tenured graduate of the Cathedral of Hate run by a Black Racist whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright, who in turn is quoted as saying that he IDOLIZES the most NOTORIOUS anti-Semite and WHITEY- Hater Louis Farrakhan, with whom they visited and together glad-handed THE TERRORIST Ghaddafi of Libya shortly after this Islamic Maniac concocted the Lockerbe Airplane Disaster and declared an enemy of America.
> 
> Oh yeah, one should really respect the policies of the hand-picked choice of the most notoriously CORRUPT commie and mafioso-ridden Chicago Political Machine without whose blessing even dog-catchers can't get elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locked and loaded are ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you that if he/she is, they're not alone.
Click to expand...


Better tell the RNC and the Tea Partiers then. They claim there _are_ no armed insurgencies forming as we sleep. That we just make it all up.


----------



## MaggieMae

geauxtohell said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Locked and loaded are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you that if he/she is, they're not alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Step 2:  Get off your couch, take your guns, and go to Kenya to hunt down Barrack Obama's birth certificate.
Click to expand...


Of course actually volunteering to serve in the United States military is out of the question. These assholes are nothing but armchair warriors so enmeshed in their fantasy games that they want to take it to the next level.


----------



## MaggieMae

Founder said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't so partisan people might not think poorly of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, from the first day I was cussed out and called names because I am a liberal. Yet you are telling me that this is my fault?? So what should I have done, do you think?? Be a little wuss that let them insult me and just take it so that they will like me and not think poorly of me??   I'm sorry, but giving advice is just not your thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * School Days, School Days!
> 
> No, I agree with you. Don't go along to get along. That is really sick. If you believe in the Liberal Kool Aid, then flaunt it, as that will either confirm you in your position, or teach you the error of your ways. Either way you win by standing firm for what you believe.
> 
> I was thinking of setting up a school to train recovering Liberals  in how to be Conservatives. I'm actually serious about this idea. I think it is badly needed for those, of course, who need it, or I should say want it. Would you like to be my first pupil? *
Click to expand...


Aargh!!! Those damned rehab centers always produce a few graduates who want to go into business for themselves. Never quite works out, though.

Client and counselor do "lunch"


----------



## MaggieMae

Founder said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bias on FoxNews isn't anything new. There was an entire documentary on it, which can now be downloaded.
> 
> Watch the entire OUTFOXED documentary! FREE!
> 
> _Fox Is Not To Be Outfoxed
> 
> This documentary also reveals the secrets of Former Fox news producers, reporters, bookers and writers who expose what it's like to work for Fox News.  These former Fox employees talk about how they were forced to push a "right-wing" point of view or risk their jobs. Some have even chosen to remain anonymous in order to protect their current livelihoods. As one employee said "There's no sense of integrity as far as having a line that can't be crossed."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I watched this extremely boring repetitive long winded whine, made by the biggest cutthroat Liberal Liars in the information business, and it didn't inform me of one single thing I did not already know.
> 
> All it did was bore me to tears with its total lack of any content at all. It repeated at least a  thousand times over that Fox news was taking over the world, and was  being "unfair" to Liberals.
> 
> Of course, fact is, Liberals are the most unfair, biased, intolerant, and  bigoted hate mongering racist Fascists the world has ever seen, and theyl control way over 80-90% of the Media of America and the world, but still they belly-ache and whine that they deserve to control ALL the Media on  planet earth.
> 
> Little Fox has one or two outlets and the Liberals have all the rest. They totally control ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, CNN MTV, and on and on and on, and totally control Hollywood, and all the Universities. What more do they want?
> 
> Well, what they want is they want it ALL. They believe because they are the only good people on earth that they deserve to control ALL Schools, ALL Media, and even ALL churches, not to speak of ALL governments, ALL non-profit organizations, ALL international organizations, and even ALL families, down to everyone's individual lives.
> 
> But, as long as I have breath and a few other freedom loving people have breath the Communist-Fascist Liberals  are not going to take it ALL. They will just have to learn to share a bit, hard as that is for them.
> 
> They are such liars. They define any biased, bigoted thing THEY say as OBJECTIVE, while defining anything any Conservative says, as automatically biased. To tell the truth they serve their father the Devil, that is who they serve, and he is a liar and the father of liars. *
Click to expand...


The problem with you, Founder, is that I have yet to see any actual DEBATE posed by you against an actual ISSUE. All you do is rant about general perceptions for which you have formed extremely biased assumptions. It gets tiring after awhile. If I wanted to come to message board forum and see only that, I wouldn't have lasted two days here.


----------



## MaggieMae

Baruch Menachem said:


> One person message board



Someone needs to introduce Founder to PI, and they can high five each other 'till pigs fly via PMs.


----------



## Murf76

MaggieMae said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh have in common?...
> ... they're not douchbag socialist thieves.
> 
> 
> Rush is right.  Liberals always tell us what they're afraid of.... and as usual... what scares them most is FREE SPEECH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's another myth. What's scary about them is that there are so many millions who cling to every word they utter as if it's gospel truth. I couldn't give a shit what THEY say--only that when they say something totally inaccurate, or perpetuate an already debunked "story," you and your ilk believe it anyway.
Click to expand...


Barack Obama and his Merry Band of Socialist Thieves believe that the American People are innately stupid.  They believe they can insult our intelligence with impunity; that we'll never catch on.  They treat us like a marketing demographic, and their whole job everyday is all about fooling us, tricking us, telling us not to believe our lying eyes.

Just this week, I wrote my local paper to point out the the 'letters of thanks' regarding Obamacare that we'd seen printed on the Opinion Page were requested from supporters by Barack Obama's political arm, _Organizing for America_.  The President of the United States... out scamming little newspapers for free advertising for his crappy legislative agenda. 
And in another recent example of public manipulation, the administration bought keywords from Google  so that people who punched in "Goldman Sachs" and "FEC" would be directed to the correct propaganda outlet.

That's just last week, Maggie.  It's a consistent strategy, a full-time propaganda campaign that utilizes the full array of government resources.

Frankly, people are NOT as stupid as the corruptocrats in Washington believe we are.  It's very rare, in fact, that Hannity, Limbaugh, or Beck tell me something that I don't ALREADY know.  And more importantly, while they've all made a good living as political pundits... they do NOT have the full resources of the federal government to spread their message.  They don't have any ability to write policy, or impose mandates.  They don't have any real power.  All they have is the bullhorn.

You're worried about the wrong people, Maggie.  Worry about the ones who can actually dictate your choices to you, the ones who are in a position to  limit your liberties.

Obamacare alone created 159 new federal bureaucracies... each one representing an expenditure of taxpayer dollars and authorized to create new spools of bureaucratic red tape.  Hannity, Limbaugh, and Beck can't impose upon you to fund a political agenda.  They can't conscript your property, your money, or your medical records.  They can't order your doctor around.  They can't regulate your health insurance company out of existence.  All they can do is tell you what they see.

Why should that be so scary that the left would want to reinstate the "Fairness Doctrine" under the guise of "localism"?  In the _Information Age_, where the only limits to our ability to gather knowledge is our own intellectual curiosity, what but political Fear would call for regulation on talk radio?
FCC's new 'Diversity Czar' revives Fairness Doctrine fears


----------



## MaggieMae

Echo Zulu said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bias on FoxNews isn't anything new. There was an entire documentary on it, which can now be downloaded.
> 
> Watch the entire OUTFOXED documentary! FREE!
> 
> _Fox Is Not To Be Outfoxed
> 
> This documentary also reveals the secrets of Former Fox news producers, reporters, bookers and writers who expose what it's like to work for Fox News.  These former Fox employees talk about how they were forced to push a "right-wing" point of view or risk their jobs. Some have even chosen to remain anonymous in order to protect their current livelihoods. As one employee said "There's no sense of integrity as far as having a line that can't be crossed."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I watched this extremely boring repetitive long winded whine, made by the biggest cutthroat Liberal Liars in the information business, and it didn't inform me of one single thing I did not already know.
> 
> All it did was bore me to tears with its total lack of any content at all. It repeated at least a  thousand times over that Fox news was taking over the world, and was  being "unfair" to Liberals.
> 
> Of course, fact is, Liberals are the most unfair, biased, intolerant, and  bigoted hate mongering racist Fascists the world has ever seen, and theyl control way over 80-90% of the Media of America and the world, but still they belly-ache and whine that they deserve to control ALL the Media on  planet earth.
> 
> Little Fox has one or two outlets and the Liberals have all the rest. They totally control ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, CNN MTV, and on and on and on, and totally control Hollywood, and all the Universities. What more do they want?
> 
> Well, what they want is they want it ALL. They believe because they are the only good people on earth that they deserve to control ALL Schools, ALL Media, and even ALL churches, not to speak of ALL governments, ALL non-profit organizations, ALL international organizations, and even ALL families, down to everyone's individual lives.
> 
> But, as long as I have breath and a few other freedom loving people have breath the Communist-Fascist Liberals  are not going to take it ALL. They will just have to learn to share a bit, hard as that is for them.
> 
> They are such liars. They define any biased, bigoted thing THEY say as OBJECTIVE, while defining anything any Conservative says, as automatically biased. To tell the truth they serve their father the Devil, that is who they serve, and he is a liar and the father of liars. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Pubes PI get another sock puppet?
Click to expand...


Great minds think alike!


----------



## MaggieMae

JakeStarkey said:


> And, oh, for those of you salivating over Pale Rider's quote from Washington about guns.  You know what PR does, so you all should read this next.  Yeah, it is one of those quote hoaxes that dummies fall for.
> http://www.guncite.com/gc2ndbog.html



And sometimes they just make up quotes. Great site. A keeper.


----------



## Avatar4321

MaggieMae said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...  Just to name a few things in common:
> 
> 1.  All are extremely intelligent and able to think for themselves.
> 2.  They all have much better bank accounts then I do.
> 3.  They don't care what people say about them speaking their minds.
> 4.  Liberals and other idiots hate them.
> 5.  What they say is more truthful than anything a Washington politician has to say.
> 6.  Any one of them would make a better President than what we currently have.
> 
> This is just a half-dozen things they all have in common.  There are many more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #6: I think I'm going to throw up.
Click to expand...


The truth is hard for some people.


----------



## MaggieMae

Echo Zulu said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On Ignoring: It's just simple mathematics. I have just so much time to read posts, OK?  Therefore, to economize my time and use it wisely, I just get rid of those who consistently have nothing interesting to say, and add nothing to any debate. We all know who these people are, and there are a surprisingly large number of them. They drive good posters away from the site. Bad posters just drive away good posters.
> 
> Those who are interesting, regardless of their politics, I would never put on ignore and we all know who they are.
> 
> But those who are not funny, but think they are, who are not intelligent but think they are, who are so short of vocabulary that they use nonstop profanities and obscenities, and nothing else, and those who on top of all those characteristics, are extremely, and aggressively Liberal, rude, and annoying, these I just don't want to waste my time reading. There are just  certain people who are abusive in general without any socially redeeming qualities at all.
> 
> So far it seems to be working very well for me. It it doesn't for any reason, I can change my tactics. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I give you about 2 more days for this place, since you just described about 95% of our members.
> 
> There are other boards that suppress freedom of speech, like you wish for. I hear Hannity is one, and Molly Ringwalds board Modded by our very own jent and PI is another.
> 
> I'm sure they would LOVE another member, you may get them into double digits if you join!
Click to expand...


Oh thank you for redirecting this clown.  Hopefully he'll move there and I won't have to scroll down past his diatribes which are uninteresting and therefore exhausting. (Wonder if he has a scroll feature on his mouse since he thinks "ignore" is the only way to actually "ignore" someone?)


----------



## MaggieMae

Madeline said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where exactly did you come up with that bullshit claim?  What a tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bias on FoxNews isn't anything new. There was an entire documentary on it, which can now be downloaded.
> 
> Watch the entire OUTFOXED documentary! FREE!
> 
> _This documentary also reveals the secrets of Former Fox news producers, reporters, bookers and writers who expose what it's like to work for Fox News.  These former Fox employees talk about how they were forced to push a "right-wing" point of view or risk their jobs. Some have even chosen to remain anonymous in order to protect their current livelihoods. As one employee said "There's no sense of integrity as far as having a line that can't be crossed."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lay offa the Liberal Conspiracist Thoery of Why FOX Is Not Objective KoolAid, there MaggieMae.
> 
> aka
> 
> Way to go woman!  Someone who has made up her OWN mind AFTER looking into a matter.  Zowie.  I had thought that was against USMB's TOS at first!
> 
> LMAO!
Click to expand...


I've actually never even watched the documentary. When it came out, I wondered to myself what took them so long. I've read (seen) excerpts is all. As to the preplanned day of what "stories" Fox would emphasize, Murdoch admitted to that.


----------



## bodecea

Cuyo said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they have in Common?
> 
> They're all Phonies, and a bunch of Fake Conservatives.   (Especially Hannity)
> 
> Man that guy aggravates me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, unlike Limburgh and Beck, I believe Hannity is just so dense and stupid he doesn't realize he's full of shit.  Every second spent listening to his nonsensical drivel is like getting a lobotomy just a little bit.
Click to expand...


Listening to him on the radio (can only do in small bits) makes me wonder why a man would stuff tampons up his nose...cause that's what he sounds like.


----------



## MaggieMae

Madeline said:


> Can I BE MaggieMae when I grow up? A Vulcan mind-meld mebbe?
> 
> _Always reach for the stars.  Every man's reach should exceed his grasp._



As I recall from your Intro, we're around the same age. (Correct me if I'm wrong). Little old ladies aren't what they used to be, eh?


----------



## MaggieMae

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh have in common?...
> ... they're not douchbag socialist thieves.
> 
> 
> Rush is right.  Liberals always tell us what they're afraid of.... and as usual... what scares them most is FREE SPEECH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's another myth. What's scary about them is that there are so many millions who cling to every word they utter as if it's gospel truth. I couldn't give a shit what THEY say--only that when they say something totally inaccurate, or perpetuate an already debunked "story," you and your ilk believe it anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama and his Merry Band of Socialist Thieves believe that the American People are innately stupid.  They believe they can insult our intelligence with impunity; that we'll never catch on.  They treat us like a marketing demographic, and their whole job everyday is all about fooling us, tricking us, telling us not to believe our lying eyes.
> 
> Just this week, I wrote my local paper to point out the the 'letters of thanks' regarding Obamacare that we'd seen printed on the Opinion Page were requested from supporters by Barack Obama's political arm, _Organizing for America_.  The President of the United States... out scamming little newspapers for free advertising for his crappy legislative agenda.
> And in another recent example of public manipulation, the administration bought keywords from Google  so that people who punched in "Goldman Sachs" and "FEC" would be directed to the correct propaganda outlet.
> 
> That's just last week, Maggie.  It's a consistent strategy, a full-time propaganda campaign that utilizes the full array of government resources.
> 
> Frankly, people are NOT as stupid as the corruptocrats in Washington believe we are.  It's very rare, in fact, that Hannity, Limbaugh, or Beck tell me something that I don't ALREADY know.  And more importantly, while they've all made a good living as political pundits... they do NOT have the full resources of the federal government to spread their message.  They don't have any ability to write policy, or impose mandates.  They don't have any real power.  All they have is the bullhorn.
> 
> You're worried about the wrong people, Maggie.  Worry about the ones who can actually dictate your choices to you, the ones who are in a position to  limit your liberties.
> 
> Obamacare alone created 159 new federal bureaucracies... each one representing an expenditure of taxpayer dollars and authorized to create new spools of bureaucratic red tape.  Hannity, Limbaugh, and Beck can't impose upon you to fund a political agenda.  They can't conscript your property, your money, or your medical records.  They can't order your doctor around.  They can't regulate your health insurance company out of existence.  All they can do is tell you what they see.
> 
> Why should that be so scary that the left would want to reinstate the "Fairness Doctrine" under the guise of "localism"?  In the _Information Age_, where the only limits to our ability to gather knowledge is our own intellectual curiosity, what but political Fear would call for regulation on talk radio?
> FCC's new 'Diversity Czar' revives Fairness Doctrine fears
Click to expand...


Let me just put it this way: If Obama and his "merry men" thought the American people were stupid, they wouldn't have been so brutally honest with us and YOU would not be complaining because the administration would have zipped up the Executive Office the same way Cheney/Bush did.


----------



## MaggieMae

Avatar4321 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...  Just to name a few things in common:
> 
> 1.  All are extremely intelligent and able to think for themselves.
> 2.  They all have much better bank accounts then I do.
> 3.  They don't care what people say about them speaking their minds.
> 4.  Liberals and other idiots hate them.
> 5.  What they say is more truthful than anything a Washington politician has to say.
> 6.  Any one of them would make a better President than what we currently have.
> 
> This is just a half-dozen things they all have in common.  There are many more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6: I think I'm going to throw up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is hard for some people.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I can just envision the likes of Limbaugh or Beck negotiating a nuclear nonproliferation treaty, or any of the other myriad major issues a president is bombarded with on a regular basis and still try to keep a semblance of balance.


----------



## Murf76

MaggieMae said:


> Let me just put it this way: If Obama and his "merry men" thought the American people were stupid, they wouldn't have been so brutally honest with us and YOU would not be complaining because the administration would have zipped up the Executive Office the same way Cheney/Bush did.




Brutal _honesty_????  

Punch the words, _"Obama Lies"_ into your browser.  
And ask yourself, just for one example, how GM taking taxpayer money out of one TARP pocket and pay it back with the other isn't a lie:
GM pays back government loans... with TARP funds?! | Washington Examiner


----------



## rdean

What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common? 

All three come across as closet queens.  Those pudgy bodies.  Too smooth skin.  Those soft hands.  Those effeminate voices.  If ever there was a classic case of profiling, it would be those three.

Rev. Haggard is more butch than any of those guys.


----------



## rdean

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me just put it this way: If Obama and his "merry men" thought the American people were stupid, they wouldn't have been so brutally honest with us and YOU would not be complaining because the administration would have zipped up the Executive Office the same way Cheney/Bush did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal _honesty_????
> 
> Punch the words, _"Obama Lies"_ into your browser.
> And ask yourself, just for one example, how GM taking taxpayer money out of one TARP pocket and pay it back with the other isn't a lie:
> GM pays back government loans... with TARP funds?! | Washington Examiner
Click to expand...


Because they still have to pay it back.  Whether it's TARP or loan.


----------



## MaggieMae

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me just put it this way: If Obama and his "merry men" thought the American people were stupid, they wouldn't have been so brutally honest with us and YOU would not be complaining because the administration would have zipped up the Executive Office the same way Cheney/Bush did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal _honesty_????
> 
> Punch the words, _"Obama Lies"_ into your browser.
> And ask yourself, just for one example, how GM taking taxpayer money out of one TARP pocket and pay it back with the other isn't a lie:
> GM pays back government loans... with TARP funds?! | Washington Examiner
Click to expand...


Googling "Obama Lies" is tantamount to punching in "Bush Lies" (of which there are millions of pages). Most of them are blogsites or articles from the opposition. It's a meaningless effort. Someday, maybe even small minds will learn how to weed out truth on the Internet.


----------



## bodecea

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama has no work experience, having spent his adult llife at the public trough, no military experience.. yet his disciples treat his word as Gospel.
> 
> And he earns a 7 digit income off a couple goofy books and a few shady land deals with known criminals.
Click to expand...

Yep, only 2 sentences.


----------



## MaggieMae

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me just put it this way: If Obama and his "merry men" thought the American people were stupid, they wouldn't have been so brutally honest with us and YOU would not be complaining because the administration would have zipped up the Executive Office the same way Cheney/Bush did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal _honesty_????
> 
> Punch the words, _"Obama Lies"_ into your browser.
> And ask yourself, just for one example, how GM taking taxpayer money out of one TARP pocket and pay it back with the other isn't a lie:
> GM pays back government loans... with TARP funds?! | Washington Examiner
Click to expand...


As for the GM payback, I agree that the company has embellished the real deal in TV ads (which hopefully will sell cars, so who cares?). However, the point is they paid the portion back that they agreed to pay back 5 years earlier than agreed. Money is money, and Treasury can use all they can get at this point. GM did not suck up all the funds in an effort to stay afloat, and they did not ask for _more_ money as all the RW pundits smugly projected.

The better point is that sales are coming back faster than anticipated and that _allowed_ them to pay back the money, and as a result, 250,000 people were able to stay gainfully employed.


----------



## MaggieMae

bodecea said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Obama has no work experience, having spent his adult llife at the public trough, no military experience.. yet his disciples treat his word as Gospel.
> 
> And he earns a 7 digit income off a couple goofy books and a few shady land deals with known criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, only 2 sentences.
Click to expand...


I missed that Nola gem.  He implies that Obama was on welfare all his adult life, and that there were more than one land deal, when even the _single_ property deal was hardly a criminal act.

God these people are dumb...they really expect us (or newbies maybe?) to buy into their complete horseshit.


----------



## bodecea

Soggy in NOLA said:


> *OH.. and protesting at soldiers funerals holding signs claimng their deaths were good.... PATRIOTIC!!!*
> 
> Protesting ever encroaching government and repressive spending and taxation..... TERRORISTS!!!!



Who (besides you) has said that is patriotic?


----------



## Murf76

MaggieMae said:


> As for the GM payback, I agree that the company has embellished the real deal in TV ads (which hopefully will sell cars, so who cares?). However, the point is they paid the portion back that they agreed to pay back 5 years earlier than agreed. Money is money, and Treasury can use all they can get at this point. GM did not suck up all the funds in an effort to stay afloat, and they did not ask for _more_ money as all the RW pundits smugly projected.
> 
> The better point is that sales are coming back faster than anticipated and that _allowed_ them to pay back the money, and as a result, 250,000 people were able to stay gainfully employed.



No, Maggie.  They used taxpayer dollars to pay back taxpayer dollars. They took money from one pocket and put it into another.   It's a scam and a lie... and not one word to set the matter straight by your precious Obama. 

He and his entire administration are the most deliberately dishonest bunch of assholes to ever skulk through the halls of Washington.  And it pisses the left off to no end that they can't FORCE people not to talk about it.


----------



## edthecynic

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do Hannity, Beck, and Limbaugh have in common?...
> ... they're not douchbag socialist thieves.
> 
> 
> Rush is right.  Liberals always tell us what they're afraid of.... and as usual... what scares them most is FREE SPEECH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's another myth. What's scary about them is that there are so many millions who cling to every word they utter as if it's gospel truth. I couldn't give a shit what THEY say--only that when they say something totally inaccurate, or perpetuate an already debunked "story," you and your ilk believe it anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama and his Merry Band of Socialist Thieves believe that the American People are innately stupid.
Click to expand...

Well there you go again, parroting your programming expressed in the first quote in my sig by projecting CON$ervoFascist ideology onto those you've been programmed to hate.

Here is your MessiahRushie stating outright his utter contempt and hatred for American Citizens.

December 10, 2008
DEMINT:   Americans are not stupid.

RUSH:  Yes, they are.


----------



## Murf76

MaggieMae said:


> Googling "Obama Lies" is tantamount to punching in "Bush Lies" (of which there are millions of pages). Most of them are blogsites or articles from the opposition. It's a meaningless effort. Someday, maybe even small minds will learn how to weed out truth on the Internet.



You don't have to go to any sites that you have an ideological bias against.  There are plenty of other choices in all those many pages of "Obama lies".  I believe Snopes is on page one.  Have at it.  Find out just who it is that you're carrying water for every day.

It's easier to snark about "weeding out the truth" than it is to actually do it, isn't it Mags?  'Cause if you did, you might see something you don't like.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the GM payback, I agree that the company has embellished the real deal in TV ads (which hopefully will sell cars, so who cares?). However, the point is they paid the portion back that they agreed to pay back 5 years earlier than agreed. Money is money, and Treasury can use all they can get at this point. GM did not suck up all the funds in an effort to stay afloat, and they did not ask for _more_ money as all the RW pundits smugly projected.
> 
> The better point is that sales are coming back faster than anticipated and that _allowed_ them to pay back the money, and as a result, 250,000 people were able to stay gainfully employed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Maggie.  They used taxpayer dollars to pay back taxpayer dollars. They took money from one pocket and put it into another.   It's a scam and a lie... and not one word to set the matter straight by your precious Obama.
> 
> He and his entire administration are the most deliberately dishonest bunch of assholes to ever skulk through the halls of Washington.  And it pisses the left off to no end that they can't FORCE people not to talk about it.
Click to expand...


No, Murf, it pisses you off that it has worked economically, and you have tried to pass off one of the more dishonest hack comments since Dude's work last week.

Give us the evidence of the scam, all right?


----------



## edthecynic

MaggieMae said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me just put it this way: If Obama and his "merry men" thought the American people were stupid, they wouldn't have been so brutally honest with us and YOU would not be complaining because the administration would have zipped up the Executive Office the same way Cheney/Bush did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal _honesty_????
> 
> Punch the words, _"Obama Lies"_ into your browser.
> And ask yourself, just for one example, how GM taking taxpayer money out of one TARP pocket and pay it back with the other isn't a lie:
> GM pays back government loans... with TARP funds?! | Washington Examiner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As for the GM payback, I agree that the company has embellished the real deal in TV ads* (which hopefully will sell cars, so who cares?).* However, the point is they paid the portion back that they agreed to pay back 5 years earlier than agreed. Money is money, and Treasury can use all they can get at this point. GM did not suck up all the funds in an effort to stay afloat, and they did not ask for _more_ money as all the RW pundits smugly projected.
> 
> The better point is that sales are coming back faster than anticipated and that _allowed_ them to pay back the money, and as a result, 250,000 people were able to stay gainfully employed.
Click to expand...

America hating CON$ervoFascists led by America's Hemorrhoid Stuttering LimpTard care. They do not want people to buy AMERICAN cars made by Ford or GM. They want Americans to risk their lives on Toyotas so the GOP can break a union.

April 21, 2010
RUSH:  I think a lot of people figured out here *if you go buy a car -- even a Ford! Ford's UAW. Even though Obama doesn't own them, Ford's UAW.  If you want to go buy something that's not union, you're still going to have to buy Toyota.*


----------



## Murf76

edthecynic said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another myth. What's scary about them is that there are so many millions who cling to every word they utter as if it's gospel truth. I couldn't give a shit what THEY say--only that when they say something totally inaccurate, or perpetuate an already debunked "story," you and your ilk believe it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama and his Merry Band of Socialist Thieves believe that the American People are innately stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there you go again, parroting your programming expressed in the first quote in my sig by projecting CON$ervoFascist ideology onto those you've been programmed to hate.
> 
> Here is your MessiahRushie stating outright his utter contempt and hatred for American Citizens.
> 
> December 10, 2008
> DEMINT:   Americans are not stupid.
> 
> RUSH:  Yes, they are.
Click to expand...


Tell, us Shill.... what actual POWER does Rush Limbaugh have to limit your liberty?  What legislation has he inflicted upon you that will change your daily life?


----------



## edthecynic

Murf76 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama and his Merry Band of Socialist Thieves believe that the American People are innately stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go again, parroting your programming expressed in the first quote in my sig by projecting CON$ervoFascist ideology onto those you've been programmed to hate.
> 
> Here is your MessiahRushie stating outright his utter contempt and hatred for American Citizens.
> 
> December 10, 2008
> DEMINT:   Americans are not stupid.
> 
> RUSH:  Yes, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell, us Shill.... what actual POWER does Rush Limbaugh have to limit your liberty?  What legislation has he inflicted upon you that will change your daily life?
Click to expand...

Tell me, DittoTard.... What does that have to do with your projecting on Obama the CON$ervoFascist attitude toward Americans, just as you were programmed to do by your MessiahRushie???


----------



## Murf76

JakeStarkey said:


> No, Murf, it pisses you off that it has worked economically, and you have tried to pass off one of the more dishonest hack comments since Dude's work last week.
> 
> Give us the evidence of the scam, all right?



I posted one link already.  Here's another:
Hot Air  Blog Archive  How did GM pay off its bailout loans?

And here's some back story:
Gas in the tank: GM repays $8.1B in gov't loans - Yahoo! Finance

It's not difficult information to come by.  Google is your friend, man.


----------



## Murf76

edthecynic said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go again, parroting your programming expressed in the first quote in my sig by projecting CON$ervoFascist ideology onto those you've been programmed to hate.
> 
> Here is your MessiahRushie stating outright his utter contempt and hatred for American Citizens.
> 
> December 10, 2008
> DEMINT:   Americans are not stupid.
> 
> RUSH:  Yes, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell, us Shill.... what actual POWER does Rush Limbaugh have to limit your liberty?  What legislation has he inflicted upon you that will change your daily life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me, DittoTard.... What does that have to do with your projecting on Obama the CON$ervoFascist attitude toward Americans, just as you were programmed to do by your MessiahRushie???
Click to expand...


So... basically, you don't have any answer to how Rush Limbaugh is directly affecting your daily life.  Good enough.


----------



## edthecynic

Murf76 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell, us Shill.... what actual POWER does Rush Limbaugh have to limit your liberty?  What legislation has he inflicted upon you that will change your daily life?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, DittoTard.... What does that have to do with your projecting on Obama the CON$ervoFascist attitude toward Americans, just as you were programmed to do by your MessiahRushie???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... basically, you don't have any answer to how Rush Limbaugh is directly affecting your daily life.  Good enough.
Click to expand...

So.... basically, you don't have an answer to how you projected your MessiahRushie's hate and contempt for American Citizens onto Obama as you were programmed to do. Good enough.


----------



## Some Guy

Count Dracula said:
			
		

> Let's see... Just to name a few things in common:
> 
> 1. All are extremely intelligent and able to think for themselves.
> 2. They all have much better bank accounts then I do.
> 3. They don't care what people say about them speaking their minds.
> 4. Liberals and other idiots hate them.
> 5. What they say is more truthful than anything a Washington politician has to say.
> 6. Any one of them would make a better President than what we currently have.
> 
> This is just a half-dozen things they all have in common. There are many more.


I wouldn't call Hannity too intelligent.  I used to watch him on Fox News here and there when i was in the mood for that type of show and eventually came to the realization that he doesn't really think for himself, he just parrots all the right-wing talking points.  At least Rush and  Beck offer some insight (whether you agree with it or not) on the days news and make predictions about what might come about as a result of certain things.

Anyone who hasn't heard him yet, check out Michael Medved.  He's very level headed and more toward the center.  He's out of Seattle and is on here in Chicago from 2-5.  He's said he used to be a liberal in the late 60's and early 70's but slowly switched.  Each week on Thursdays (I think) he has "disagreement day" where anyone can call in to discuss their disagreements about the last week's topics and such which you won't get from many other talk show hosts on either side.  The only thing that sucks about him is that his show has WAY too many commercials.


----------



## Murf76

edthecynic said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, DittoTard.... What does that have to do with your projecting on Obama the CON$ervoFascist attitude toward Americans, just as you were programmed to do by your MessiahRushie???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... basically, you don't have any answer to how Rush Limbaugh is directly affecting your daily life.  Good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.... basically, you don't have an answer to how you projected your MessiahRushie's hate and contempt for American Citizens onto Obama as you were programmed to do. Good enough.
Click to expand...


Rush Limbaugh says quite frequently that he LOVES the American people and that he LOVES this country.  

It's YOU who apparently "hates" the idea of somebody else having a microphone and disagreeing with your inane ideology.  You certainly haven't been able to give us a legitimate reason for your venom.  You haven't been able to inform us of how Rush Limbaugh is actively affecting your life.


----------



## edthecynic

Murf76 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... basically, you don't have any answer to how Rush Limbaugh is directly affecting your daily life.  Good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> So.... basically, you don't have an answer to how you projected your MessiahRushie's hate and contempt for American Citizens onto Obama as you were programmed to do. Good enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh says quite frequently that he LOVES the American people and that he LOVES this country.  *
> 
> It's YOU who apparently "hates" the idea of somebody else having a microphone and disagreeing with your inane ideology.  You certainly haven't been able to give us a legitimate reason for your venom.  You haven't been able to inform us of how Rush Limbaugh is actively affecting your life.
Click to expand...

Stuttering LimpTard also says quite frequently that he never said he hoped average hard-working Americans would suffer the loss of their jobs.

October 31, 2008
RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, Joe the Plumber is an average citizen

November 5, 2008
RUSH: I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!  There.

February 13, 2009
RUSH: I Hope the Stimulus Package Fails
I hope it prolongs the recession.

July 13, 2009
RUSH: I did not want 10% unemployment and going higher. I did not want people losing jobs. I did not want the economy stagnating.


----------



## Gunny

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Cuz you can't read, and don't let that MEDIA subforum fool you ....


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Flopper said:


> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



They're all more successful than you are. Don't be a hater!


----------



## Murf76

edthecynic said:


> Stuttering LimpTard also says quite frequently that he never said he hoped average hard-working Americans would suffer the loss of their jobs.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, Joe the Plumber is an average citizen
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH: I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!  There.
> 
> February 13, 2009
> RUSH: I Hope the Stimulus Package Fails
> I hope it prolongs the recession.
> 
> July 13, 2009
> RUSH: I did not want 10% unemployment and going higher. I did not want people losing jobs. I did not want the economy stagnating.



Blah, blah, blah.  

You've got quite the pervy mancrush on Rush, dontcha?   
All of these little blurbs, disregarding of context, aren't going to fool anyone who's actually listened to the program.

The Porkulus bill was bound to fail because... it was STUPID. No one with half a brain needed Rush Limbaugh or a Magic Eight Ball to tell them that.  

Interesting how you seem to believe that Limbaugh can wish some ill-will on your ideological agenda and it magically causes it to fail.  He's like some scary voodoo witchdoctor in your book, huh? 

Don't look now... {gasp!}.... he's standing right behind you.....  


{
BOO!!!

(Ha- ha!  Made ya look! )


----------



## edthecynic

Murf76 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuttering LimpTard also says quite frequently that he never said he hoped average hard-working Americans would suffer the loss of their jobs.
> 
> October 31, 2008
> RUSH:  Joe the Plumber.  Now, Joe the Plumber is an average citizen
> 
> November 5, 2008
> RUSH: I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months!  There.
> 
> February 13, 2009
> RUSH: I Hope the Stimulus Package Fails
> I hope it prolongs the recession.
> 
> July 13, 2009
> RUSH: I did not want 10% unemployment and going higher. I did not want people losing jobs. I did not want the economy stagnating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.
> 
> *You've got quite the pervy mancrush on Rush, dontcha? *
> All of these little blurbs, disregarding of context, aren't going to fool anyone who's actually listened to the program.
Click to expand...

Still projecting, I see.

The context of each of those quotes is so obvious, you have no choice but make personal attacks as you are programmed to do.

How many times does he have to lie and contradict himself before you stop swallowing his BS?

December 11, 2007
RUSH:  By the way,* I want to renew a bet.  I will bet *my life's fortune against Algore's that what he predicts in 2030 will not happen...
*I made this offer six months ago, and I'll make it again in future days*

December 20, 2007
Caller Proposes Recession Bet
RUSH:  * I wouldn't enter into a wager ... publicly because I choose not too violate federal gambling laws.*


----------



## MaggieMae

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the GM payback, I agree that the company has embellished the real deal in TV ads (which hopefully will sell cars, so who cares?). However, the point is they paid the portion back that they agreed to pay back 5 years earlier than agreed. Money is money, and Treasury can use all they can get at this point. GM did not suck up all the funds in an effort to stay afloat, and they did not ask for _more_ money as all the RW pundits smugly projected.
> 
> The better point is that sales are coming back faster than anticipated and that _allowed_ them to pay back the money, and as a result, 250,000 people were able to stay gainfully employed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Maggie.  They used taxpayer dollars to pay back taxpayer dollars. They took money from one pocket and put it into another.   It's a scam and a lie... and not one word to set the matter straight by your precious Obama.
> 
> He and his entire administration are the most deliberately dishonest bunch of assholes to ever skulk through the halls of Washington.  And it pisses the left off to no end that they can't FORCE people not to talk about it.
Click to expand...


No comment? Aren't you guys the ones screeching that it's Obama's responsibility to _personally_(?) start creating jobs? This was an opportunity to keep people employed, and hire new people. But I guess that's a bad thing. Plus, GM paying back only a portion of their loan doesn't mean eventually they won't be able to pay all of it back. Unless of course your Magic 8 ball sez otherwise.


----------



## MaggieMae

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Googling "Obama Lies" is tantamount to punching in "Bush Lies" (of which there are millions of pages). Most of them are blogsites or articles from the opposition. It's a meaningless effort. Someday, maybe even small minds will learn how to weed out truth on the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to go to any sites that you have an ideological bias against.  There are plenty of other choices in all those many pages of "Obama lies".  I believe Snopes is on page one.  Have at it.  Find out just who it is that you're carrying water for every day.
> 
> It's easier to snark about "weeding out the truth" than it is to actually do it, isn't it Mags?  'Cause if you did, you might see something you don't like.
Click to expand...


Nice try, but I would reference Snopes.com if I were you. I went there, and the first (and only) page using "Obama Lies" turned up falsities for every one but two, one of which attributed correctly the author only and the second was an "undetermined" photograph of his mother in the nude.

I'm aware of what you people consider "lies," and I'm also fully aware of those situations where Obama or someone in his administration has deftly used spin. But there is a HUGE difference, my friend.


----------



## MaggieMae

Murf76 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Murf, it pisses you off that it has worked economically, and you have tried to pass off one of the more dishonest hack comments since Dude's work last week.
> 
> Give us the evidence of the scam, all right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted one link already.  Here's another:
> Hot Air  Blog Archive  How did GM pay off its bailout loans?
> 
> And here's some back story:
> Gas in the tank: GM repays $8.1B in gov't loans - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> It's not difficult information to come by.  Google is your friend, man.
Click to expand...


I don't know how anyone figures it's a "scam," when the balance still owing from the loan, $45.3 billion, is projected to be repaid when the GM sells stock to the public.


----------



## Murf76

MaggieMae said:


> [
> No comment? Aren't you guys the ones screeching that it's Obama's responsibility to _personally_(?) start creating jobs? This was an opportunity to keep people employed, and hire new people. But I guess that's a bad thing. Plus, GM paying back only a portion of their loan doesn't mean eventually they won't be able to pay all of it back. Unless of course your Magic 8 ball sez otherwise.



Tell it to the people of Spring Hill, TN, who lost Saturn because GM wouldn't give enough mechanical support to close the Penske deal.  Tell it to the countless dealers who had their businesses pretty much handed over to their local competitors without explanation.  Tell it to the bondholders who got screwed in Obama's "surgical" bankruptcy in order to protect his UAW goons.

The FEDERAL GOVERNMENT decided who the winners and who the losers were going to be.  Do you honestly think that by any stretch of the imagination the fucking federal government should be deciding who gets to keep their job and who loses it... in the PRIVATE sector?  Really? 

Read the links I posted earlier.  Lots of people got hurt.  And taxpayers are paying the bill so that Barack Obama and his cronies can make politically expedient choices.

You can't be a player on the field *AND* the referee.  Not with any semblance of credibility anyway.


----------



## Murf76

edthecynic said:


> Still projecting, I see.
> 
> The context of each of those quotes is so obvious, you have no choice but make personal attacks as you are programmed to do.
> 
> How many times does he have to lie and contradict himself before you stop swallowing his BS?
> 
> December 11, 2007
> RUSH:  By the way,* I want to renew a bet.  I will bet *my life's fortune against Algore's that what he predicts in 2030 will not happen...
> *I made this offer six months ago, and I'll make it again in future days*
> 
> December 20, 2007
> Caller Proposes Recession Bet
> RUSH:  * I wouldn't enter into a wager ... publicly because I choose not too violate federal gambling laws.*



Pathetic.  You still haven't managed to regale us all with how Rush Limbaugh is directly affecting your life, but you expect us to take seriously your childish deflection on some pointless 'gotcha' contradiction. 

Get a life, man.  Really.  Put down your Rush Limbaugh blow-up doll and get out of the basement for awhile.


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another myth. What's scary about them is that there are so many millions who cling to every word they utter as if it's gospel truth. I couldn't give a shit what THEY say--only that when they say something totally inaccurate, or perpetuate an already debunked "story," you and your ilk believe it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama and his Merry Band of Socialist Thieves believe that the American People are innately stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there you go again, parroting your programming expressed in the first quote in my sig by projecting CON$ervoFascist ideology onto those you've been programmed to hate.
> 
> Here is your MessiahRushie stating outright his utter contempt and hatred for American Citizens.
> 
> December 10, 2008
> DEMINT:   Americans are not stupid.
> 
> RUSH:  Yes, they are.
Click to expand...




Murf76 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still projecting, I see.
> 
> The context of each of those quotes is so obvious, you have no choice but make personal attacks as you are programmed to do.
> 
> How many times does he have to lie and contradict himself before you stop swallowing his BS?
> 
> December 11, 2007
> RUSH:  By the way,* I want to renew a bet.  I will bet *my life's fortune against Algore's that what he predicts in 2030 will not happen...
> *I made this offer six months ago, and I'll make it again in future days*
> 
> December 20, 2007
> Caller Proposes Recession Bet
> RUSH:  * I wouldn't enter into a wager ... publicly because I choose not too violate federal gambling laws.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic.  You still haven't managed to regale us all with how Rush Limbaugh is directly affecting your life, but you expect us to take seriously your childish deflection on some pointless 'gotcha' contradiction.
> 
> Get a life, man.  Really.*  Put down your Rush Limbaugh blow-up doll and get out of the basement for awhile.*
Click to expand...

You just can't stop your projections. 

This started with you projecting LimpTard's CON$ervative contempt for the American people and has nothing to do with how your MessiahRushie affects my life other than deflecting from your projection.

Jan 3, 2008
RUSH:  * I know I have a lot of power. I don't think about it. I don't consciously try to exercise it.* (to staff) *I do not, I don't care what you're laughing about in there,* I -- (interruption) What?  I do what?  I don't sink people.  They sink themselves.  Dawn's in there being very wifey. I'm sitting here,* I'm being honest, and I'm saying I know I've got a lot of power*


----------



## Murf76

edthecynic said:


> You just can't stop your projections.
> 
> This started with you projecting LimpTard's CON$ervative contempt for the American people and has nothing to do with how your MessiahRushie affects my life other than deflecting from your projection.
> 
> Jan 3, 2008
> RUSH:  * I know I have a lot of power. I don't think about it. I don't consciously try to exercise it.* (to staff) *I do not, I don't care what you're laughing about in there,* I -- (interruption) What?  I do what?  I don't sink people.  They sink themselves.  Dawn's in there being very wifey. I'm sitting here,* I'm being honest, and I'm saying I know I've got a lot of power*



The only power Rush Limbaugh has is to frighten little squawking chickens like YOU.  You're the one who gives him status.  He can't make legislation; can't make any dictatorial mandates.  He doesn't set foreign policy or decide tax rates.  It's YOU who makes him important by hanging on to every word.  It's not me who goes around quoting Rush Limbaugh every post.  That's YOU. 

He's  not stupid.   He KNOWS hes in your head.  That's the power that he recognizes... the power that YOU and every other leftist talking-head who can't get over the fact that he's got a microphone and an audience  GIVE to him.  He has the "power" to make a comment and start every last one of you  clucking like a bunch of barnyard hens.

Heck, you can't blame the guy for being amused by that.  It's funny.


----------



## Madeline

Hey  MaggieMae, you have outted me.  I lied on my profile.  I'm really a smokin' hot 19 year old swedish chicklet with a trust fund and a sex addition.  Ah am soooo ahshamed...and easily led.

But Ah digress.

Old age ain't for pussies anymore, Ma'am. But yanno?   Some pussies are baitches, and some are just c-nts.  

Ah say if ya got one, embrace your inner baitch.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww69vIhVIOs]YouTube - Kathy Bates in Dolores Claiborne (Sometimes Being A Bitch..)[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

Murf76 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't stop your projections.
> 
> This started with you projecting LimpTard's CON$ervative contempt for the American people and has nothing to do with how your MessiahRushie affects my life other than deflecting from your projection.
> 
> Jan 3, 2008
> RUSH:  * I know I have a lot of power. I don't think about it. I don't consciously try to exercise it.* (to staff) *I do not, I don't care what you're laughing about in there,* I -- (interruption) What?  I do what?  I don't sink people.  They sink themselves.  Dawn's in there being very wifey. I'm sitting here,* I'm being honest, and I'm saying I know I've got a lot of power*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only power Rush Limbaugh has is to frighten little squawking chickens like YOU.  You're the one who gives him status.  He can't make legislation; can't make any dictatorial mandates.  He doesn't set foreign policy or decide tax rates.  It's YOU who makes him important by hanging on to every word.  It's not me who goes around quoting Rush Limbaugh every post.  That's YOU.
> 
> He's  not stupid. *  He KNOWS hes in your head*.  That's the power that he recognizes... the power that YOU and every other leftist talking-head who can't get over the fact that he's got a microphone and an audience  GIVE to him.  He has the "power" to make a comment and start every last one of you  clucking like a bunch of barnyard hens.
> 
> Heck, you can't blame the guy for being amused by that.  It's funny.
Click to expand...


There you go again still just projecting. You are mindlessly parroting his words as your own so obviously he lives rent free in YOUR head.

You are just pissed that a nothing like me can make a complete fool of the MessiahRushie you worship. But I'm not the only nobody who can make a fool of your Gawwwwwd-da. Remember the bet contradiction I posted earlier? In 2007 the caller offering the bet and everyone else with a brain knew about the economic disaster coming, including LimpTard which is why he refused to bet even $500 to save face, proof he is not only a pathological liar, but a premeditated liar. The caller was infinitely more "prescient" than the "all seeing, all knowing MessiahRushie." 

NOW he says there was no way Obama could have known how bad the economy was in 2007 when he warned of the coming problems without SOROS telling him. LimpTard suffers from Soros Derangement Syndrome. 

Are you stupid enough to believe the caller "had a hand in it?"

Caller Proposes Recession Bet
December 20, 2007
CALLER:  I was hoping that I might make a wager with you and, to be fair, it was based on income. * So I'm saying that the economy is going to have a major recession to a depression, within the next two to three years -- and I base that belief on the housing market. * A case where people are tapped out with equity; they've been living the good life, and now that spigot is shut off.  Now they're going to credit cards and they're showing through the roof on defaults.  I think it's just a matter of time before this house of cards collapses.  What do you thinks? [sic]

RUSH: * Nope.  I don't think it's going to happen.*  I've been hearing things like this my whole life.  I've been hearing the national debt is going to wipe us out. I've been hearing the annual deficit is going to wipe us out. I've been hearing the credit card debt and that people are not saving enough money, is going to wipe us out. I keep hearing that Social Security is going to wipe us out in 50 years unless we reform it.  I think that the country is built on far more than a house of cards, and I wouldn't enter into a wager lining [sic - like] this publicly because I choose not too violate federal gambling laws.

CALLER: (laughs) Yes, sir.

RUSH: (laughs) But what were you willingly to put on the line for this?

CALLER:  I was going to put my $500.

RUSH:  Five hundred dollars. Well, look, if you're right, you can't afford to lose $500.

CALLER:  Well, I think that's so, but I think the money I'd win from you would be well worth it.

RUSH:  Do you think a president can stop the slide that's imminent?

CALLER:  No, Rush, and* I think the housing market this time is something like the country's never seen. It has never soared so high in the history, since they started keeping numbers.*  They can't compare it to any time in history except Japan, where it happened in 1984, and theirs is still coming down.

RUSH: * Well, I'm amazed that people can take the news on a day like this.* See, I think you're being helped along by the context and the attitude in which all of this is reported: the doom and gloom. For example, you make it sound like everybody who owns a house is going to go bust, because they're going to lose their equity in it, then they're going to turn to credit cards and they're going to get cut off from those and then they're going to be up a creek.  Ninety-four percent of mortgage holders are making payments on time: 94%.  Now, that might be better if it were 98, but the point is it's not 50. It's not 60. It's 94%.  *So the roots of the so-called housing crisis, I don't think they're deep, and certainly it's not as bad as it's being portrayed. *

April 22, 2010
RUSH: Keep in mind you're listening to President Obama, a guy who has never, ever held a real job in a productive economy.  The only thing he knows about money is how to spend other people's.  He doesn't know how to earn it; he doesn't know anything about capital formation;* he could not have known in 2007 what was coming.  He has no experience.  Somebody had to tell him what was coming in 2007, meaning the crash in 2008.*  He didn't have any experience to know.  *Somebody had to know, somebody had to tell him,* *for that somebody to know they had to have a hand in it.*  Can anybody say George Soros?


----------



## MaggieMae

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> No comment? Aren't you guys the ones screeching that it's Obama's responsibility to _personally_(?) start creating jobs? This was an opportunity to keep people employed, and hire new people. But I guess that's a bad thing. Plus, GM paying back only a portion of their loan doesn't mean eventually they won't be able to pay all of it back. Unless of course your Magic 8 ball sez otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it to the people of Spring Hill, TN, who lost Saturn because GM wouldn't give enough mechanical support to close the Penske deal.  Tell it to the countless dealers who had their businesses pretty much handed over to their local competitors without explanation.  Tell it to the bondholders who got screwed in Obama's "surgical" bankruptcy in order to protect his UAW goons.
> 
> The FEDERAL GOVERNMENT decided who the winners and who the losers were going to be.  Do you honestly think that by any stretch of the imagination the fucking federal government should be deciding who gets to keep their job and who loses it... in the PRIVATE sector?  Really?
> 
> Read the links I posted earlier.  Lots of people got hurt.  And taxpayers are paying the bill so that Barack Obama and his cronies can make politically expedient choices.
> 
> You can't be a player on the field *AND* the referee.  Not with any semblance of credibility anyway.
Click to expand...


Now that you've already had a cow, I'll remind you that I was talking about CURRENT jobs within GM that will be saved, not the history of who and why others got canned a year ago when all of this was going down.

And by the way, if you and your ilk don't expect OBAMA AND HIS CRONIES to "do something" about the unemployment situation, then stop demanding that he do so. Obviously, he can't do any more than he already has, but I suppose it would behoove you to check out a few facts, like the incentives and tax credits given to small businesses to enable them to hire.


----------



## MaggieMae

Madeline said:


> Hey  MaggieMae, you have outted me.  I lied on my profile.  I'm really a smokin' hot 19 year old swedish chicklet with a trust fund and a sex addition.  Ah am soooo ahshamed...and easily led.
> 
> But Ah digress.
> 
> Old age ain't for pussies anymore, Ma'am. But yanno?   Some pussies are baitches, and some are just c-nts.
> 
> Ah say if ya got one, embrace your inner baitch.
> 
> YouTube - Kathy Bates in Dolores Claiborne (Sometimes Being A Bitch..)



Well...a helpful hint: I wouldn't start getting into pissing matches just for the hell of it. Your credibility will sink faster than the Titanic. There are only a select few here who will cause me turn into Mrs. Hyde.


----------



## Murf76

MaggieMae said:


> Now that you've already had a cow, I'll remind you that I was talking about CURRENT jobs within GM that will be saved, not the history of who and why others got canned a year ago when all of this was going down.
> 
> And by the way, if you and your ilk don't expect OBAMA AND HIS CRONIES to "do something" about the unemployment situation, then stop demanding that he do so. Obviously, he can't do any more than he already has, but I suppose it would behoove you to check out a few facts, like the incentives and tax credits given to small businesses to enable them to hire.



Current jobs?  Really?.... 


> GM plans to shift overseas production
> David Shepardson / Detroit News Washington Bureau
> 
> Washington -- General Motors Corp. will shift more production of vehicles bound for the U.S. market to China, Mexico, South Korea and Japan, but will keep total imports at roughly one-third of all sales here.
> 
> In a confidential 12-page presentation to members of Congress, obtained by The Detroit News on Friday, GM said it will boost U.S. sales of vehicles built in those four countries by 98 percent -- or about 365,000 vehicles -- while shrinking production in Canada, Australia and European countries by about 130,000 vehicles.
> 
> GM also disclosed it will start importing vehicles made in China in 2011, reaching 51,546 vehicles in 2014. Imports from South Korea to the United States will jump from 36,967 vehicles in 2010 to 157,126 in 2014.
> 
> The automaker said it is canceling expansion projects in Russia, India and Mexico.
> 
> GM's plan to import more vehicles from low-wage countries raises questions about whether it should beef up its foreign operations as it is relying on federal money to stay afloat. It also puts the automaker at odds with the United Auto Workers, which is trying to protect U.S. jobs amid a dramatic restructuring of the domestic auto industry.
> 
> GM has faced strong protests from the union that its turnaround plan unfairly targets U.S. workers and plants for cuts. GM plans to trim 21,000 hourly workers and close 13 of its 47 U.S. plants by the end of 2010 as part of a tougher recovery plan sought by President Obama's auto task force. It will close three more U.S. plants by 2014.
> 
> (more...)
> 
> From The Detroit News: GM plans to shift overseas production | detnews.com | The Detroit News



The union goons over at the UAW might have ended up with ownership of fairly large chunks of both GM and Chrysler... but they didn't get ALL they wanted.  In order to keep some of their fat benefit packages, they're having to take advantage of cheap, underpaid, overseas labor. 

Barack Obama and his cronies are just another bunch of greasy politicians and worse than most.   Because... they've hand-picked the winners and losers, and apparently, Spring Hill TN, located in a right-to-work state as you might note... wasn't among the winners.

Now we see GM claiming that its paid back the taxpayers, but they don't bother to tell us in their homey little ads that they used OUR MONEY to do it.  And you know why they want to give the false impression that they're fully recovered??? 
It's so as to convince the public to take a chance on their crappy stock.  IOW, with the full blessings of the Obama administration, they want to fool people into believing their stock is a worthwhile investment.

Yay Team Obama.  He does your "ilk" so proud. 


p.s.  You know what Obama and his Pet Democrats could do to improve U.S. employment, don'tcha?
.... They could shove their moronic socialist policies right up their wrinkly old asses and get the hell out of our way.


----------



## Murf76

edthecynic said:


> There you go again still just projecting. You are mindlessly parroting his words as your own so obviously he lives rent free in YOUR head.
> 
> You are just pissed that a nothing like me can make a complete fool of the MessiahRushie you worship. But I'm not the only nobody who can make a fool of your Gawwwwwd-da. Remember the bet contradiction I posted earlier? In 2007 the caller offering the bet and everyone else with a brain knew about the economic disaster coming, including LimpTard which is why he refused to bet even $500 to save face, proof he is not only a pathological liar, but a premeditated liar. The caller was infinitely more "prescient" than the "all seeing, all knowing MessiahRushie."
> 
> NOW he says there was no way Obama could have known how bad the economy was in 2007 when he warned of the coming problems without SOROS telling him. LimpTard suffers from Soros Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> Are you stupid enough to believe the caller "had a hand in it?"
> 
> Caller Proposes Recession Bet
> December 20, 2007
> CALLER:  I was hoping that I might make a wager with you and, to be fair, it was based on income. * So I'm saying that the economy is going to have a major recession to a depression, within the next two to three years -- and I base that belief on the housing market. * A case where people are tapped out with equity; they've been living the good life, and now that spigot is shut off.  Now they're going to credit cards and they're showing through the roof on defaults.  I think it's just a matter of time before this house of cards collapses.  What do you thinks? [sic]
> 
> RUSH: * Nope.  I don't think it's going to happen.*  I've been hearing things like this my whole life.  I've been hearing the national debt is going to wipe us out. I've been hearing the annual deficit is going to wipe us out. I've been hearing the credit card debt and that people are not saving enough money, is going to wipe us out. I keep hearing that Social Security is going to wipe us out in 50 years unless we reform it.  I think that the country is built on far more than a house of cards, and I wouldn't enter into a wager lining [sic - like] this publicly because I choose not too violate federal gambling laws.
> 
> CALLER: (laughs) Yes, sir.
> 
> RUSH: (laughs) But what were you willingly to put on the line for this?
> 
> CALLER:  I was going to put my $500.
> 
> RUSH:  Five hundred dollars. Well, look, if you're right, you can't afford to lose $500.
> 
> CALLER:  Well, I think that's so, but I think the money I'd win from you would be well worth it.
> 
> RUSH:  Do you think a president can stop the slide that's imminent?
> 
> CALLER:  No, Rush, and* I think the housing market this time is something like the country's never seen. It has never soared so high in the history, since they started keeping numbers.*  They can't compare it to any time in history except Japan, where it happened in 1984, and theirs is still coming down.
> 
> RUSH: * Well, I'm amazed that people can take the news on a day like this.* See, I think you're being helped along by the context and the attitude in which all of this is reported: the doom and gloom. For example, you make it sound like everybody who owns a house is going to go bust, because they're going to lose their equity in it, then they're going to turn to credit cards and they're going to get cut off from those and then they're going to be up a creek.  Ninety-four percent of mortgage holders are making payments on time: 94%.  Now, that might be better if it were 98, but the point is it's not 50. It's not 60. It's 94%.  *So the roots of the so-called housing crisis, I don't think they're deep, and certainly it's not as bad as it's being portrayed. *
> 
> April 22, 2010
> RUSH: Keep in mind you're listening to President Obama, a guy who has never, ever held a real job in a productive economy.  The only thing he knows about money is how to spend other people's.  He doesn't know how to earn it; he doesn't know anything about capital formation;* he could not have known in 2007 what was coming.  He has no experience.  Somebody had to tell him what was coming in 2007, meaning the crash in 2008.*  He didn't have any experience to know.  *Somebody had to know, somebody had to tell him,* *for that somebody to know they had to have a hand in it.*  Can anybody say George Soros?



You're very tiresome, bleating on about the same kind of crap I already responded to earlier.  Re-read Post #349.   THAT's my response.


----------



## sitarro

MaggieMae said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey  MaggieMae, you have outted me.  I lied on my profile.  I'm really a smokin' hot 19 year old swedish chicklet with a trust fund and a sex addition.  Ah am soooo ahshamed...and easily led.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...a helpful hint: I wouldn't start getting into pissing matches just for the hell of it. Your credibility will sink faster than the Titanic. There are only a select few here who will cause me turn into Mrs. Hyde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Titanic took 2 hours, 40 minutes to sink.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaggieMae

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you've already had a cow, I'll remind you that I was talking about CURRENT jobs within GM that will be saved, not the history of who and why others got canned a year ago when all of this was going down.
> 
> And by the way, if you and your ilk don't expect OBAMA AND HIS CRONIES to "do something" about the unemployment situation, then stop demanding that he do so. Obviously, he can't do any more than he already has, but I suppose it would behoove you to check out a few facts, like the incentives and tax credits given to small businesses to enable them to hire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current jobs?  Really?....
> 
> 
> 
> GM plans to shift overseas production
> David Shepardson / Detroit News Washington Bureau
> 
> Washington -- General Motors Corp. will shift more production of vehicles bound for the U.S. market to China, Mexico, South Korea and Japan, but will keep total imports at roughly one-third of all sales here.
> 
> In a confidential 12-page presentation to members of Congress, obtained by The Detroit News on Friday, GM said it will boost U.S. sales of vehicles built in those four countries by 98 percent -- or about 365,000 vehicles -- while shrinking production in Canada, Australia and European countries by about 130,000 vehicles.
> 
> GM also disclosed it will start importing vehicles made in China in 2011, reaching 51,546 vehicles in 2014. Imports from South Korea to the United States will jump from 36,967 vehicles in 2010 to 157,126 in 2014.
> 
> The automaker said it is canceling expansion projects in Russia, India and Mexico.
> 
> GM's plan to import more vehicles from low-wage countries raises questions about whether it should beef up its foreign operations as it is relying on federal money to stay afloat. It also puts the automaker at odds with the United Auto Workers, which is trying to protect U.S. jobs amid a dramatic restructuring of the domestic auto industry.
> 
> GM has faced strong protests from the union that its turnaround plan unfairly targets U.S. workers and plants for cuts. GM plans to trim 21,000 hourly workers and close 13 of its 47 U.S. plants by the end of 2010 as part of a tougher recovery plan sought by President Obama's auto task force. It will close three more U.S. plants by 2014.
> 
> (more...)
> 
> From The Detroit News: GM plans to shift overseas production | detnews.com | The Detroit News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The union goons over at the UAW might have ended up with ownership of fairly large chunks of both GM and Chrysler... but they didn't get ALL they wanted.  In order to keep some of their fat benefit packages, they're having to take advantage of cheap, underpaid, overseas labor.
> 
> Barack Obama and his cronies are just another bunch of greasy politicians and worse than most.   Because... they've hand-picked the winners and losers, and apparently, Spring Hill TN, located in a right-to-work state as you might note... wasn't among the winners.
> 
> Now we see GM claiming that its paid back the taxpayers, but they don't bother to tell us in their homey little ads that they used OUR MONEY to do it.  And you know why they want to give the false impression that they're fully recovered???
> It's so as to convince the public to take a chance on their crappy stock.  IOW, with the full blessings of the Obama administration, they want to fool people into believing their stock is a worthwhile investment.
> 
> Yay Team Obama.  He does your "ilk" so proud.
> 
> 
> p.s.  You know what Obama and his Pet Democrats could do to improve U.S. employment, don'tcha?
> .... They could shove their moronic socialist policies right up their wrinkly old asses and get the hell out of our way.
Click to expand...


The date of your posted article is May 09. 2009. Frankly, I'm not interested in your political blathering on this whole thing. It's JOBS JOBS JOBS that concern me, and it should you.

GM is already able to invest $257 million in its assembly plant in Kansas City and in the Detroit-Hamtramck plant keeping thousands of people employed.


----------



## Murf76

MaggieMae said:


> The date of your posted article is May 09. 2009. Frankly, I'm not interested in your political blathering on this whole thing. It's JOBS JOBS JOBS that concern me, and it should you.
> 
> GM is already able to invest $257 million in its assembly plant in Kansas City and in the Detroit-Hamtramck plant keeping thousands of people employed.



The government can't "create"jobs, Maggie.  Government jobs de-fund the private economy.  They don't _produce_ anything.  They just take money out of one citizen's pocket and put it into another.  

What this administration needs to do in order to get employers hiring again is to abandon their job-killing agenda.  But they're not going to do that, are they?  Which leaves us no choice but to PUNT their stupid asses out of office in 2010 and 2012.  That's how I'm going to show MY concern about jobs... at the ballot box. 



It doesn't matter if the article I sited is from last year if GM's plans haven't changed, if they're still closing plants and still moving jobs into cheaper labor markets.  And isn't it convenient how people's confidence in foreign cars has dropped here lately, so that GM can afford to expand its product line?  The Democrats in Congress might have been pure as the driven snow in it's sanction of Toyota... but who but an abject moron would believe it when their political fortunes are tied to the health of their bailout projects?



> During the financial crisis that led to GM filing for bankruptcy protection last year, the automaker closed 14 factories and shed more than 65,000 blue-collar jobs in the U.S. through buyouts, early retirement offers and layoffs. The company now employs about 40,000 hourly workers in the U.S.
> 
> After the event at the Kansas City plant, Whitacre was scheduled to fly to Washington, where he will meet with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and other lawmakers.
> 
> *GM's moves come as a new poll finds that slightly more Americans now say the U.S. makes better-quality vehicles than Asia, with 38 percent saying U.S. cars are best and 33 percent preferring autos made by Asian companies, according to an Associated Press-GfK survey.
> 
> The poll suggests the shift in sentiment is largely fueled by a plunge in Toyota's reputation and an upswing in Ford Motor Co's. The poll was conducted in March, as Toyota was suffering bad publicity over its recall of more than 8 million vehicles around the globe.
> 
> When the same question was asked in a December 2006 AP-AOL poll, 46 percent said Asian countries made superior cars, while just 29 percent preferred American vehicles, reflecting a perception of U.S. automotive inferiority that began taking hold about three decades ago.*
> 
> (more...)
> GM Pumps $257M into Michigan, Kansas Plants - CBS News




Note that if you read the entire article, no mention is made of how GM paid us back with our own taxpayer dollars.  

Note also that as soon as Whitacre made his press release in Kansas... he jetted off to Washington for  a meeting with Nancy Pelosi.   

What amazes me is the vociferous complaint that we so often hear from liberals right on this very board regarding _corporatism_... but that they can't seem to recognize it when it's right up under their noses.



Back on topic, I've noticed that the GM ad is getting quite a bit of play on talk-radio... and just this morning I heard one of our local talkers defending GM against a caller who was boycotting.  Not so, Glenn Beck on his Fox Broadcast earlier this evening.  He had already fired them from his advertising line-up a good while back... and gave them the shit that they so richly deserved tonight for LYING to the public.

No media outlet is explicitly trustworthy.  We have a responsibility as citizens to seek out the truth for ourselves.  And sticking our heads in the sand because the truth doesn't necessarily jibe with our chosen ideology solves NONE of our problems.  I heard two conservative talkers discuss GM today, one was taking advertising, one wasn't.... and their verbiage was very different.  And in the article above, we see that CBS doesn't feel the need to share with us how GM paid the money back.  I have to wonder if GM is advertising with them too. 

The U.S. Government should NOT be in the car business, or the bank business, or the healthcare business.  You can't be the referee *AND* a player on the field with a vested interest in the outcome.  That's how we end up with a corrupt, corporatist system.  

You can't keep the money from affecting the press... but damned if we should put up with it in our government.  That's OUR house.  WE are the sovereign.


----------



## Si modo

Next the administration will spend to keep the buggy whip plants open.  Jobs making a product few want is important, doncha know.  Well, important for buying votes, that is.


----------



## Founder

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The date of your posted article is May 09. 2009. Frankly, I'm not interested in your political blathering on this whole thing. It's JOBS JOBS JOBS that concern me, and it should you.
> 
> GM is already able to invest $257 million in its assembly plant in Kansas City and in the Detroit-Hamtramck plant keeping thousands of people employed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government can't "create"jobs, Maggie.  Government jobs de-fund the private economy.  They don't _produce_ anything.  They just take money out of one citizen's pocket and put it into another.
> 
> What this administration needs to do in order to get employers hiring again is to abandon their job-killing agenda.  But they're not going to do that, are they?  Which leaves us no choice but to PUNT their stupid asses out of office in 2010 and 2012.  That's how I'm going to show MY concern about jobs... at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if the article I sited is from last year if GM's plans haven't changed, if they're still closing plants and still moving jobs into cheaper labor markets.  And isn't it convenient how people's confidence in foreign cars has dropped here lately, so that GM can afford to expand its product line?  The Democrats in Congress might have been pure as the driven snow in it's sanction of Toyota... but who but an abject moron would believe it when their political fortunes are tied to the health of their bailout projects?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the financial crisis that led to GM filing for bankruptcy protection last year, the automaker closed 14 factories and shed more than 65,000 blue-collar jobs in the U.S. through buyouts, early retirement offers and layoffs. The company now employs about 40,000 hourly workers in the U.S.
> 
> After the event at the Kansas City plant, Whitacre was scheduled to fly to Washington, where he will meet with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and other lawmakers.
> 
> *GM's moves come as a new poll finds that slightly more Americans now say the U.S. makes better-quality vehicles than Asia, with 38 percent saying U.S. cars are best and 33 percent preferring autos made by Asian companies, according to an Associated Press-GfK survey.
> 
> The poll suggests the shift in sentiment is largely fueled by a plunge in Toyota's reputation and an upswing in Ford Motor Co's. The poll was conducted in March, as Toyota was suffering bad publicity over its recall of more than 8 million vehicles around the globe.
> 
> When the same question was asked in a December 2006 AP-AOL poll, 46 percent said Asian countries made superior cars, while just 29 percent preferred American vehicles, reflecting a perception of U.S. automotive inferiority that began taking hold about three decades ago.*
> 
> (more...)
> GM Pumps $257M into Michigan, Kansas Plants - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note that if you read the entire article, no mention is made of how GM paid us back with our own taxpayer dollars.
> 
> Note also that as soon as Whitacre made his press release in Kansas... he jetted off to Washington for  a meeting with Nancy Pelosi.
> 
> What amazes me is the vociferous complaint that we so often hear from liberals right on this very board regarding _corporatism_... but that they can't seem to recognize it when it's right up under their noses.
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I've noticed that the GM ad is getting quite a bit of play on talk-radio... and just this morning I heard one of our local talkers defending GM against a caller who was boycotting.  Not so, Glenn Beck on his Fox Broadcast earlier this evening.  He had already fired them from his advertising line-up a good while back... and gave them the shit that they so richly deserved tonight for LYING to the public.
> 
> No media outlet is explicitly trustworthy.  We have a responsibility as citizens to seek out the truth for ourselves.  And sticking our heads in the sand because the truth doesn't necessarily jibe with our chosen ideology solves NONE of our problems.  I heard two conservative talkers discuss GM today, one was taking advertising, one wasn't.... and their verbiage was very different.  And in the article above, we see that CBS doesn't feel the need to share with us how GM paid the money back.  I have to wonder if GM is advertising with them too.
> 
> The U.S. Government should NOT be in the car business, or the bank business, or the healthcare business.  You can't be the referee *AND* a player on the field with a vested interest in the outcome.  That's how we end up with a corrupt, corporatist system.
> 
> You can't keep the money from affecting the press... but damned if we should put up with it in our government.  That's OUR house.  WE are the sovereign.
Click to expand...


*Government  such as our own is, by definition, an umpire for our society, NOT a player. Only in the rarest of circumstances should the government be a player. When the government is a player it is as though the NFL umpires fielded a team of umpires, while trying at the same time to umpire the games. Who do you think would go to the superbowl every year in that case?It is OK for the government to kick-start some things such as space travel, or the post office, or our railroad system in their beginnings, but as soon as they are up and running government should withdraw and allow the market place to run these things, insuring only a level playing field for all the competing teams. When government picks winners and losers and plays the game there is no fairness for anyone.  *


----------



## bodecea

Founder said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The date of your posted article is May 09. 2009. Frankly, I'm not interested in your political blathering on this whole thing. It's JOBS JOBS JOBS that concern me, and it should you.
> 
> GM is already able to invest $257 million in its assembly plant in Kansas City and in the Detroit-Hamtramck plant keeping thousands of people employed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government can't "create"jobs, Maggie.  Government jobs de-fund the private economy.  They don't _produce_ anything.  They just take money out of one citizen's pocket and put it into another.
> 
> What this administration needs to do in order to get employers hiring again is to abandon their job-killing agenda.  But they're not going to do that, are they?  Which leaves us no choice but to PUNT their stupid asses out of office in 2010 and 2012.  That's how I'm going to show MY concern about jobs... at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if the article I sited is from last year if GM's plans haven't changed, if they're still closing plants and still moving jobs into cheaper labor markets.  And isn't it convenient how people's confidence in foreign cars has dropped here lately, so that GM can afford to expand its product line?  The Democrats in Congress might have been pure as the driven snow in it's sanction of Toyota... but who but an abject moron would believe it when their political fortunes are tied to the health of their bailout projects?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the financial crisis that led to GM filing for bankruptcy protection last year, the automaker closed 14 factories and shed more than 65,000 blue-collar jobs in the U.S. through buyouts, early retirement offers and layoffs. The company now employs about 40,000 hourly workers in the U.S.
> 
> After the event at the Kansas City plant, Whitacre was scheduled to fly to Washington, where he will meet with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and other lawmakers.
> 
> *GM's moves come as a new poll finds that slightly more Americans now say the U.S. makes better-quality vehicles than Asia, with 38 percent saying U.S. cars are best and 33 percent preferring autos made by Asian companies, according to an Associated Press-GfK survey.
> 
> The poll suggests the shift in sentiment is largely fueled by a plunge in Toyota's reputation and an upswing in Ford Motor Co's. The poll was conducted in March, as Toyota was suffering bad publicity over its recall of more than 8 million vehicles around the globe.
> 
> When the same question was asked in a December 2006 AP-AOL poll, 46 percent said Asian countries made superior cars, while just 29 percent preferred American vehicles, reflecting a perception of U.S. automotive inferiority that began taking hold about three decades ago.*
> 
> (more...)
> GM Pumps $257M into Michigan, Kansas Plants - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note that if you read the entire article, no mention is made of how GM paid us back with our own taxpayer dollars.
> 
> Note also that as soon as Whitacre made his press release in Kansas... he jetted off to Washington for  a meeting with Nancy Pelosi.
> 
> What amazes me is the vociferous complaint that we so often hear from liberals right on this very board regarding _corporatism_... but that they can't seem to recognize it when it's right up under their noses.
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I've noticed that the GM ad is getting quite a bit of play on talk-radio... and just this morning I heard one of our local talkers defending GM against a caller who was boycotting.  Not so, Glenn Beck on his Fox Broadcast earlier this evening.  He had already fired them from his advertising line-up a good while back... and gave them the shit that they so richly deserved tonight for LYING to the public.
> 
> No media outlet is explicitly trustworthy.  We have a responsibility as citizens to seek out the truth for ourselves.  And sticking our heads in the sand because the truth doesn't necessarily jibe with our chosen ideology solves NONE of our problems.  I heard two conservative talkers discuss GM today, one was taking advertising, one wasn't.... and their verbiage was very different.  And in the article above, we see that CBS doesn't feel the need to share with us how GM paid the money back.  I have to wonder if GM is advertising with them too.
> 
> The U.S. Government should NOT be in the car business, or the bank business, or the healthcare business.  You can't be the referee *AND* a player on the field with a vested interest in the outcome.  That's how we end up with a corrupt, corporatist system.
> 
> You can't keep the money from affecting the press... but damned if we should put up with it in our government.  That's OUR house.  WE are the sovereign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Government  such as our own is, by definition, an umpire for our society, NOT a player. Only in the rarest of circumstances should the government be a player. When the government is a player it is as though the NFL umpires fielded a team of umpires, while trying at the same time to umpire the games. Who do you think would go to the superbowl every year in that case?It is OK for the government to kick-start some things such as space travel, or the post office, or our railroad system in their beginnings, but as soon as they are up and running government should withdraw and allow the market place to run these things, insuring only a level playing field for all the competing teams. When government picks winners and losers and plays the game there is no fairness for anyone.  *
Click to expand...


That worked very well for that Mining Company, didn't it?


----------



## sitarro

bodecea said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government can't "create"jobs, Maggie.  Government jobs de-fund the private economy.  They don't _produce_ anything.  They just take money out of one citizen's pocket and put it into another.
> 
> What this administration needs to do in order to get employers hiring again is to abandon their job-killing agenda.  But they're not going to do that, are they?  Which leaves us no choice but to PUNT their stupid asses out of office in 2010 and 2012.  That's how I'm going to show MY concern about jobs... at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if the article I sited is from last year if GM's plans haven't changed, if they're still closing plants and still moving jobs into cheaper labor markets.  And isn't it convenient how people's confidence in foreign cars has dropped here lately, so that GM can afford to expand its product line?  The Democrats in Congress might have been pure as the driven snow in it's sanction of Toyota... but who but an abject moron would believe it when their political fortunes are tied to the health of their bailout projects?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that if you read the entire article, no mention is made of how GM paid us back with our own taxpayer dollars.
> 
> Note also that as soon as Whitacre made his press release in Kansas... he jetted off to Washington for  a meeting with Nancy Pelosi.
> 
> What amazes me is the vociferous complaint that we so often hear from liberals right on this very board regarding _corporatism_... but that they can't seem to recognize it when it's right up under their noses.
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I've noticed that the GM ad is getting quite a bit of play on talk-radio... and just this morning I heard one of our local talkers defending GM against a caller who was boycotting.  Not so, Glenn Beck on his Fox Broadcast earlier this evening.  He had already fired them from his advertising line-up a good while back... and gave them the shit that they so richly deserved tonight for LYING to the public.
> 
> No media outlet is explicitly trustworthy.  We have a responsibility as citizens to seek out the truth for ourselves.  And sticking our heads in the sand because the truth doesn't necessarily jibe with our chosen ideology solves NONE of our problems.  I heard two conservative talkers discuss GM today, one was taking advertising, one wasn't.... and their verbiage was very different.  And in the article above, we see that CBS doesn't feel the need to share with us how GM paid the money back.  I have to wonder if GM is advertising with them too.
> 
> The U.S. Government should NOT be in the car business, or the bank business, or the healthcare business.  You can't be the referee *AND* a player on the field with a vested interest in the outcome.  That's how we end up with a corrupt, corporatist system.
> 
> You can't keep the money from affecting the press... but damned if we should put up with it in our government.  That's OUR house.  WE are the sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Government  such as our own is, by definition, an umpire for our society, NOT a player. Only in the rarest of circumstances should the government be a player. When the government is a player it is as though the NFL umpires fielded a team of umpires, while trying at the same time to umpire the games. Who do you think would go to the superbowl every year in that case?It is OK for the government to kick-start some things such as space travel, or the post office, or our railroad system in their beginnings, but as soon as they are up and running government should withdraw and allow the market place to run these things, insuring only a level playing field for all the competing teams. When government picks winners and losers and plays the game there is no fairness for anyone.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That worked very well for that Mining Company, didn't it?
Click to expand...


Government regulations and snooping has worked very well in California hasn't it bodecea?


----------



## Madeline

Murf76 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The date of your posted article is May 09. 2009. Frankly, I'm not interested in your political blathering on this whole thing. It's JOBS JOBS JOBS that concern me, and it should you.
> 
> GM is already able to invest $257 million in its assembly plant in Kansas City and in the Detroit-Hamtramck plant keeping thousands of people employed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government can't "create"jobs, Maggie.  Government jobs de-fund the private economy.  They don't _produce_ anything.  They just take money out of one citizen's pocket and put it into another.
> 
> What this administration needs to do in order to get employers hiring again is to abandon their job-killing agenda.  But they're not going to do that, are they?  Which leaves us no choice but to PUNT their stupid asses out of office in 2010 and 2012.  That's how I'm going to show MY concern about jobs... at the ballot box.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if the article I sited is from last year if GM's plans haven't changed, if they're still closing plants and still moving jobs into cheaper labor markets.  And isn't it convenient how people's confidence in foreign cars has dropped here lately, so that GM can afford to expand its product line?  The Democrats in Congress might have been pure as the driven snow in it's sanction of Toyota... but who but an abject moron would believe it when their political fortunes are tied to the health of their bailout projects?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the financial crisis that led to GM filing for bankruptcy protection last year, the automaker closed 14 factories and shed more than 65,000 blue-collar jobs in the U.S. through buyouts, early retirement offers and layoffs. The company now employs about 40,000 hourly workers in the U.S.
> 
> After the event at the Kansas City plant, Whitacre was scheduled to fly to Washington, where he will meet with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and other lawmakers.
> 
> *GM's moves come as a new poll finds that slightly more Americans now say the U.S. makes better-quality vehicles than Asia, with 38 percent saying U.S. cars are best and 33 percent preferring autos made by Asian companies, according to an Associated Press-GfK survey.
> 
> The poll suggests the shift in sentiment is largely fueled by a plunge in Toyota's reputation and an upswing in Ford Motor Co's. The poll was conducted in March, as Toyota was suffering bad publicity over its recall of more than 8 million vehicles around the globe.
> 
> When the same question was asked in a December 2006 AP-AOL poll, 46 percent said Asian countries made superior cars, while just 29 percent preferred American vehicles, reflecting a perception of U.S. automotive inferiority that began taking hold about three decades ago.*
> 
> (more...)
> GM Pumps $257M into Michigan, Kansas Plants - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Note that if you read the entire article, no mention is made of how GM paid us back with our own taxpayer dollars.
> 
> Note also that as soon as Whitacre made his press release in Kansas... he jetted off to Washington for  a meeting with Nancy Pelosi.
> 
> What amazes me is the vociferous complaint that we so often hear from liberals right on this very board regarding _corporatism_... but that they can't seem to recognize it when it's right up under their noses.
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I've noticed that the GM ad is getting quite a bit of play on talk-radio... and just this morning I heard one of our local talkers defending GM against a caller who was boycotting.  Not so, Glenn Beck on his Fox Broadcast earlier this evening.  He had already fired them from his advertising line-up a good while back... and gave them the shit that they so richly deserved tonight for LYING to the public.
> 
> No media outlet is explicitly trustworthy.  We have a responsibility as citizens to seek out the truth for ourselves.  And sticking our heads in the sand because the truth doesn't necessarily jibe with our chosen ideology solves NONE of our problems.  I heard two conservative talkers discuss GM today, one was taking advertising, one wasn't.... and their verbiage was very different.  And in the article above, we see that CBS doesn't feel the need to share with us how GM paid the money back.  I have to wonder if GM is advertising with them too.
> 
> The U.S. Government should NOT be in the car business, or the bank business, or the healthcare business.  You can't be the referee *AND* a player on the field with a vested interest in the outcome.  That's how we end up with a corrupt, corporatist system.
> 
> You can't keep the money from affecting the press... but damned if we should put up with it in our government.  That's OUR house.  WE are the sovereign.
Click to expand...

 
Murf I agree....but the new positions MaggieMae referenced are with The Private Sector, not the government.  Nonetheless, you have every right to be concerned.


----------



## bodecea

sitarro said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Founder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Government  such as our own is, by definition, an umpire for our society, NOT a player. Only in the rarest of circumstances should the government be a player. When the government is a player it is as though the NFL umpires fielded a team of umpires, while trying at the same time to umpire the games. Who do you think would go to the superbowl every year in that case?It is OK for the government to kick-start some things such as space travel, or the post office, or our railroad system in their beginnings, but as soon as they are up and running government should withdraw and allow the market place to run these things, insuring only a level playing field for all the competing teams. When government picks winners and losers and plays the game there is no fairness for anyone.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That worked very well for that Mining Company, didn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government regulations and snooping has worked very well in California hasn't it bodecea?
Click to expand...


Well, I've not heard of any recent mining accidents, oil well spills, etc.   But I suppose it's all about the money with you....right?


----------



## mskafka

bucs90 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
Click to expand...


Yes...we all know that education is a waste of time.  NONE of us ever work hard...on 48-72 hours per week, here.  Hassan Ngeze was MAYBE a junior high graduate...I don't think that anyone ever got a straight answer out of him.  But he worked hard, and look where it got him!  And look at all the WONDERFUL things that people associate with his name.  

Who needs college, when you're a "journalist"?  Critical thinking skills and the ability to discern fact and fiction?  Not necessary.  Ngeze was a very successful "reporter"; and aren't we all glad that he was able to mutter and spread his filth around?  Objectivity is very important in journalism.  Because people who are more ignorant than the "hard worker", or have some kind of psychiatric illness believe it....because they heard it on the "news".


----------



## uscitizen

What does Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common? 

Arrogance.


----------



## mskafka

Journalism can be a VERY DANGEROUS thing, if it is abused.  If your purpose is to entertain, then your show should be labeled as such.  But spewing hatred and intolerance, and using opinion rather than fact, can lead to a person, or people who are already mentally imbalanced- into committing carnage.  It's happened time after time after time.  Some "reporters" have been executed and/or imprisoned for irresponsible "journalism".  And I would say that all of the above, skate on thin ice, regularly.  It's only a matter of time before someone says: "Glenn Beck told me I should do this."  

As ridiculous as that sounds to most of us, it will happen, eventually.


----------



## Si modo

mskafka said:


> Journalism can be a VERY DANGEROUS thing, if it is abused.  If your purpose is to entertain, then your show should be labeled as such.  But spewing hatred and intolerance, and using opinion rather than fact, can lead to a person, or people who are already mentally imbalanced- into committing carnage.  It's happened time after time after time.  Some "reporters" have been executed and/or imprisoned for irresponsible "journalism".  And I would say that all of the above, skate on thin ice, regularly.  It's only a matter of time before someone says: "Glenn Beck told me I should do this."
> 
> As ridiculous as that sounds to most of us, it will happen, eventually.


Great point!    Now, let's burn all copies of _Catcher in the Rye_, m'kay?  Better ban all Jodie Foster movies, too.


----------



## mskafka

Si modo said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journalism can be a VERY DANGEROUS thing, if it is abused.  If your purpose is to entertain, then your show should be labeled as such.  But spewing hatred and intolerance, and using opinion rather than fact, can lead to a person, or people who are already mentally imbalanced- into committing carnage.  It's happened time after time after time.  Some "reporters" have been executed and/or imprisoned for irresponsible "journalism".  And I would say that all of the above, skate on thin ice, regularly.  It's only a matter of time before someone says: "Glenn Beck told me I should do this."
> 
> As ridiculous as that sounds to most of us, it will happen, eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Great point!    Now, let's burn all copies of _Catcher in the Rye_, m'kay?  Better ban all Jodie Foster movies, too.
Click to expand...


Hey..."Catcher in the Rye"....great book!  A far cry from Glenn Beck, and his list of people he'd like to beat to death with a shovel, and shoot in the head.  Apples and oranges.  Irresponsible journalism has a nasty history of being connected to little incidents such as oh....genocides....wars.  But you're going to believe what you want to believe.  Complacency is comfortable, and it's always nice to have someone on television or radio who validates your thoughts.  Right?


----------



## Si modo

mskafka said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journalism can be a VERY DANGEROUS thing, if it is abused.  If your purpose is to entertain, then your show should be labeled as such.  But spewing hatred and intolerance, and using opinion rather than fact, can lead to a person, or people who are already mentally imbalanced- into committing carnage.  It's happened time after time after time.  Some "reporters" have been executed and/or imprisoned for irresponsible "journalism".  And I would say that all of the above, skate on thin ice, regularly.  It's only a matter of time before someone says: "Glenn Beck told me I should do this."
> 
> As ridiculous as that sounds to most of us, it will happen, eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Great point!    Now, let's burn all copies of _Catcher in the Rye_, m'kay?  Better ban all Jodie Foster movies, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey..."Catcher in the Rye"....great book!  A far cry from Glenn Beck, and his list of people he'd like to beat to death with a shovel, and shoot in the head.  Apples and oranges.  Irresponsible journalism has a nasty history of being connected to little incidents such as oh....genocides....wars.  But you're going to believe what you want to believe.  Complacency is comfortable, and it's always nice to have someone on television or radio who validates your thoughts.  Right?
Click to expand...

Problem is, no one has been killed or shot in the head because of Glenn Beck.

Obviously, that detail went over your head.  You are against free speech.  That is some impressive level of conceit thinking that you can control the thoughts and actions of all.  You are not in touch with reality.


----------



## mskafka

Si modo said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great point!    Now, let's burn all copies of _Catcher in the Rye_, m'kay?  Better ban all Jodie Foster movies, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey..."Catcher in the Rye"....great book!  A far cry from Glenn Beck, and his list of people he'd like to beat to death with a shovel, and shoot in the head.  Apples and oranges.  Irresponsible journalism has a nasty history of being connected to little incidents such as oh....genocides....wars.  But you're going to believe what you want to believe.  Complacency is comfortable, and it's always nice to have someone on television or radio who validates your thoughts.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is, no one has been killed or shot in the head because of Glen Beck.
> 
> Obviously, that detail went over your head.  You are against free speech.  That is some impressive level of conceit thinking that you can control the thoughts and actions of all.  You are not in touch with reality.
Click to expand...


Against free speech?  PLEASE!  I'm simply stating a fact.  People who report delusions and rumors, are dangerous in journalism.  Forgive me...it went over my head.    You're so much smarter than I.  Teach me, enlightened one.  I just had NO idea that noone had been killed because of Beck's "news".  That's why I said that it "will" happen.  I thought that "will" was future tense.  Thank you for setting me straight on that.  And with that said, you know as well as I that propaganda from the Nazis helped instigate the Holocaust.  And propaganda helped instigate the Rwandan Genocide.  Those are two of the big ones that come to mind.


----------



## Si modo

mskafka said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey..."Catcher in the Rye"....great book!  A far cry from Glenn Beck, and his list of people he'd like to beat to death with a shovel, and shoot in the head.  Apples and oranges.  Irresponsible journalism has a nasty history of being connected to little incidents such as oh....genocides....wars.  But you're going to believe what you want to believe.  Complacency is comfortable, and it's always nice to have someone on television or radio who validates your thoughts.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, no one has been killed or shot in the head because of Glen Beck.
> 
> Obviously, that detail went over your head.  You are against free speech.  That is some impressive level of conceit thinking that you can control the thoughts and actions of all.  You are not in touch with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Against free speech?  PLEASE!  I'm simply stating a fact.  People who report delusions and rumors, are dangerous in journalism.  Forgive me...it went over my head.    You're so much smarter than I.  Teach me, enlightened one.  I just had NO idea that noone had been killed because of Beck's "news".  That's why I said that it "will" happen.  I thought that "will" was future tense.  Thank you for setting me straight on that.  And with that said, you know as well as I that propaganda from the Nazis helped instigate the Holocaust.  And propaganda helped instigate the Rwandan Genocide.  Those are two of the big ones that come to mind.
Click to expand...

Oh, I get it.  You're not only advocating Orwellian destruction of free speech, you are also in favor of Precrime legislation.


----------



## mskafka

Si modo said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, no one has been killed or shot in the head because of Glen Beck.
> 
> Obviously, that detail went over your head.  You are against free speech.  That is some impressive level of conceit thinking that you can control the thoughts and actions of all.  You are not in touch with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Against free speech?  PLEASE!  I'm simply stating a fact.  People who report delusions and rumors, are dangerous in journalism.  Forgive me...it went over my head.    You're so much smarter than I.  Teach me, enlightened one.  I just had NO idea that noone had been killed because of Beck's "news".  That's why I said that it "will" happen.  I thought that "will" was future tense.  Thank you for setting me straight on that.  And with that said, you know as well as I that propaganda from the Nazis helped instigate the Holocaust.  And propaganda helped instigate the Rwandan Genocide.  Those are two of the big ones that come to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it.  You're not only advocating Orwellian destruction of free speech, you are also in favor of Precrime legislation.
Click to expand...


I find it amazing that so many consider these three, "news".


----------



## Madeline

mskafka said:


> Journalism can be a VERY DANGEROUS thing, if it is abused.  If your purpose is to entertain, then your show should be labeled as such.  But spewing hatred and intolerance, and using opinion rather than fact, can lead to a person, or people who are already mentally imbalanced- into committing carnage.  It's happened time after time after time.  Some "reporters" have been executed and/or imprisoned for irresponsible "journalism".  And I would say that all of the above, skate on thin ice, regularly.  It's only a matter of time before someone says: "Glenn Beck told me I should do this."
> 
> As ridiculous as that sounds to most of us, it will happen, eventually.



As you watch this, substitute "Liberal" for "Communist".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQQaX2h1plo]YouTube - Murrow vs. McCarthy[/ame]

Now having seen it and with that in mind, which side reminds you most of the Triolgy of Tea Baggers Titaltion?  I suggest _only_ McCarthy does, folks.


----------



## Founder

mskafka said:


> Journalism can be a VERY DANGEROUS thing, if it is abused.  If your purpose is to entertain, then your show should be labeled as such.  But spewing hatred and intolerance, and using opinion rather than fact, can lead to a person, or people who are already mentally imbalanced- into committing carnage.  It's happened time after time after time.  Some "reporters" have been executed and/or imprisoned for irresponsible "journalism".  And I would say that all of the above, skate on thin ice, regularly.  It's only a matter of time before someone says: "Glenn Beck told me I should do this."  As ridiculous as that sounds to most of us, it will happen, eventually.



* Hitler Is Not Dead, But Lives On. 

Astroundingly, this statement sounds like it was taken right out of the philosophy and playbook of every Nazi, Fascist, Communist, and Socialist Dictator that ever lived in the entire history of the world, from Pharoah to Hitler and Stalin to Pol Pot, and on to Saadam. 

In one long sentence this "person" has erradicated 5000 years of humanities struggle for some kind of freedom, and human rights. I can hear Hitler and Stalin saying the same thing, and they did say the same thing, and express such ideas, and passed such laws and tortured to death millions of those who violated such laws. 

It seems almost like the person who wrote this should be arrested and charged with a crime against humanity just for saying such a thing, but of course we advocate protecting his right to say even things such as this that advocate taking away our right even to defend his right to free speech. 

What kind of "human beings"  would Thank someone for saying such things? 

Here we see the true face of the Democrat Party in all times and places operating under any names it uses in different climes and times. *


----------



## California Girl

mskafka said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journalism can be a VERY DANGEROUS thing, if it is abused.  If your purpose is to entertain, then your show should be labeled as such.  But spewing hatred and intolerance, and using opinion rather than fact, can lead to a person, or people who are already mentally imbalanced- into committing carnage.  It's happened time after time after time.  Some "reporters" have been executed and/or imprisoned for irresponsible "journalism".  And I would say that all of the above, skate on thin ice, regularly.  It's only a matter of time before someone says: "Glenn Beck told me I should do this."
> 
> As ridiculous as that sounds to most of us, it will happen, eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Great point!    Now, let's burn all copies of _Catcher in the Rye_, m'kay?  Better ban all Jodie Foster movies, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey..."Catcher in the Rye"....great book!  A far cry from Glenn Beck, and his list of people he'd like to beat to death with a shovel, and shoot in the head.  Apples and oranges.  Irresponsible journalism has a nasty history of being connected to little incidents such as oh....genocides....wars.  But you're going to believe what you want to believe.  Complacency is comfortable, and it's always nice to have someone on television or radio who validates your thoughts.  Right?
Click to expand...


OK. I want to see your evidence please. I want video clips - unedited - of Glenn Beck reading a list of people he'd like to "beat to death with a shovel and shoot in the head".


----------



## California Girl

mskafka said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Against free speech?  PLEASE!  I'm simply stating a fact.  People who report delusions and rumors, are dangerous in journalism.  Forgive me...it went over my head.    You're so much smarter than I.  Teach me, enlightened one.  I just had NO idea that noone had been killed because of Beck's "news".  That's why I said that it "will" happen.  I thought that "will" was future tense.  Thank you for setting me straight on that.  And with that said, you know as well as I that propaganda from the Nazis helped instigate the Holocaust.  And propaganda helped instigate the Rwandan Genocide.  Those are two of the big ones that come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I get it.  You're not only advocating Orwellian destruction of free speech, you are also in favor of Precrime legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that so many consider these three, "news".
Click to expand...


So am I. Mainly because none of them are 'journalists', nor are their programs 'news'.... they are fucking commentators. Anyone who doesn't know the difference is too stupid to debate news media.


----------



## mskafka

Founder said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journalism can be a VERY DANGEROUS thing, if it is abused.  If your purpose is to entertain, then your show should be labeled as such.  But spewing hatred and intolerance, and using opinion rather than fact, can lead to a person, or people who are already mentally imbalanced- into committing carnage.  It's happened time after time after time.  Some "reporters" have been executed and/or imprisoned for irresponsible "journalism".  And I would say that all of the above, skate on thin ice, regularly.  It's only a matter of time before someone says: "Glenn Beck told me I should do this."  As ridiculous as that sounds to most of us, it will happen, eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Hitler Is Not Dead, But Lives On.
> 
> Astroundingly, this statement sounds like it was taken right out of the philosophy and playbook of every Nazi, Fascist, Communist, and Socialist Dictator that ever lived in the entire history of the world, from Pharoah to Hitler and Stalin to Pol Pot, and on to Saadam.
> 
> In one long sentence this "person" has erradicated 5000 years of humanities struggle for some kind of freedom, and human rights. I can hear Hitler and Stalin saying the same thing, and they did say the same thing, and express such ideas, and passed such laws and tortured to death millions of those who violated such laws.
> 
> It seems almost like the person who wrote this should be arrested and charged with a crime against humanity just for saying such a thing, but of course we advocate protecting his right to say even things such as this that advocate taking away our right even to defend his right to free speech.
> 
> What kind of "human beings"  would Thank someone for saying such things?
> 
> Here we see the true face of the Democrat Party in all times and places operating under any names it uses in different climes and times. *[/QUO
> 
> Yes.  I sat around and thought this up.  One woman from humble beginnings is setting out to control the world...with the extreme opposites of communism and fascism, at the same time.  One long sentence?  I know how, and did use punctuation.
> 
> They manufacture medication for what you have...it's called stelazine.  You people really make me sick.  If you disagree with it, it's labeled as some extreme ideology; OR you call them a moron or an idiot.  But hey...you're a new world genius.  An internet-produced genius.  Happy birthday to me.  I remember when the people of this country were civil to each other.  Do you?
Click to expand...


----------



## mskafka

California Girl said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I get it.  You're not only advocating Orwellian destruction of free speech, you are also in favor of Precrime legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that so many consider these three, "news".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So am I. Mainly because none of them are 'journalists', nor are their programs 'news'.... they are fucking commentators. Anyone who doesn't know the difference is too stupid to debate news media.
Click to expand...


Go back to class, little girl.  I remember when the news came on news channels.  That was probably before your time.


----------



## California Girl

mskafka said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that so many consider these three, "news".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So am I. Mainly because none of them are 'journalists', nor are their programs 'news'.... they are fucking commentators. Anyone who doesn't know the difference is too stupid to debate news media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to class, little girl.  I remember when the news came on news channels.  That was probably before your time.
Click to expand...


Then maybe age has impacted on your ability to differentiate between 'news' and 'comment'. Because Beck is not a journalist - nor does he claim to be. He's a commentator... That's completely different.

Still waiting for your 'evidence' of Beck wanting to hit people with shovels and shoot them in the head.


----------



## Si modo

mskafka said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that so many consider these three, "news".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So am I. Mainly because none of them are 'journalists', nor are their programs 'news'.... they are fucking commentators. Anyone who doesn't know the difference is too stupid to debate news media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to class, little girl.  I remember when the news came on news channels.  That was probably before your time.
Click to expand...

OK.  Then why do you keep calling Beck news?  Age does not automatically make one bright.  Case in point.


----------



## Nosmo King

bucs90 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All are college dropouts who have no work experience except radio and TV, have never held public office, served in military, nor worked in government.  Yet their followers treat their words as gospel.
> 
> Also they all have 7 digit incomes.  No wonder they are so concerned with higher taxes on the rich.
> 
> Sean Hannity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Glenn Beck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rush Limbaugh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....college dropouts, no public office, no military service........earning 7 digits, and kicking the crap out of "intelligent and enlightened" liberals who've attempted talk radio and on network TV in ratings, as Air America went bankrupt, NPR is barely listened to, and MSNBC has fewer viewers and a Milwaukee Brewers vs Toronto Blue Jays baseball game.
> 
> Could.....hard work be the answer? Thats a foreign phrase to liberals on the left, but those men have worked very hard for what they have, agree with them or not, but their work ethics cannot be denied. Nor their talent within their career fields. Jealousy is ugly.
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting that because they have high ratings they are correct?  Is that the standard?

They all project, as a psychiatrist would say.  They all claim to use "unassailable logic" when, in fact, they use specious logic.

They are fear mongering frauds who deserve nothing.  Yet their adherents seem to believe they are messengers of the political gods.  It would be interesting to have an educated audience critique their collective work.


----------



## mskafka

California Girl said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So am I. Mainly because none of them are 'journalists', nor are their programs 'news'.... they are fucking commentators. Anyone who doesn't know the difference is too stupid to debate news media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to class, little girl.  I remember when the news came on news channels.  That was probably before your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then maybe age has impacted on your ability to differentiate between 'news' and 'comment'. Because Beck is not a journalist - nor does he claim to be. He's a commentator... That's completely different.
> 
> Still waiting for your 'evidence' of Beck wanting to hit people with shovels and shoot them in the head.
Click to expand...


Sorry for the delay.  We've been in the Tennessee floodwaters, rescuing people who didn't find it necessary to leave their homes, when flooding was imminent.  So the "hard work" that is a "foreign phrase to the liberals on the left", really weighs on one's mind, while they're walking around wet, from the waist down, for 16 hours straight.  And pulling bodies from the floodwaters, floating facedown.  I've been angry and anxious, since May 1st.  So give a few moments to produce an "unedited" video of Glenn Beck; because that will be a challenge.  So don't lose hope, Millennial one.  I'm working on it.  And if I don't find one that convinces me, I will admit that I was wrong.


----------



## AnyonebutBush

WOW! All three are Idiots! Thats what they have in common! NOT ONE of them ever says anything that has actual fact behind it, especially Beck! They are all psycho talkers!! Dont get me started on that idiot Palin!


----------



## Tom Clancy

AnyonebutBush said:


> WOW! All three are Idiots! Thats what they have in common! NOT ONE of them ever says anything that has actual fact behind it, especially Beck! They are all psycho talkers!! Dont get me started on that idiot Palin!



Calm down little guy. 

While I agree with all three are Idiots, Don't say they never say anything Factual.. That's silly.

But then again, Your name Isn't a Surprise with a post like this... 

Do you also say these things about Maddow and Olbermann?


----------



## Paul_AZ

Have never listened to any of them. I know Limbaugh and Beck make about $30 million a year, read it somewhere. I would rather find my own info and not rely on a Talking Head that is only worried about his ratings.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

mskafka said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it amazing that so many consider these three, "news".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So am I. Mainly because none of them are 'journalists', nor are their programs 'news'.... they are fucking commentators. Anyone who doesn't know the difference is too stupid to debate news media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to class, little girl.  I remember when the news came on news channels.  That was probably before your time.
Click to expand...


Where you born stupid? Do you know what an editorial is? It's found it most every NEWSpaper as is opinion columns.


----------



## hjmick

Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh...

Well, my first answer is, all three would know that the title of this thread should read:

_What *do* Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, & Rush Limbaugh have in common?_

Not "What does..."


----------

